# RESTARTED - Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - PART III



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

First you crushed the forces of the Earth Temple, and now the Fire Temple. You have made great strides into breaking the power of the Temple of Elemental Evil, but you all know that there is more yet to do. The Water Temple and Air Temple still stand, and if what those you have interrogated rings true, there is the power of the "Greater Temple" itself.


ALPHA Rogue's Gallery

Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - Part I
Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - Part II
Rhun's Greyhawk ALPHA Campaign (tToEE) - Part III


---MAP THREAD---


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

*OOC: What now?*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock hangs the morning star back on his belt. "I had him right where I wanted him," he says with a wry smile, but he is even paler than usual suggesting some fear. "Shall we see if there are any riches here?" He bends to search the fallen priest being particularly attentive to any items of power.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara takes a moment to catch her breath, and then casts a _Detect Magic_ spell to look around.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 1, 2009)

Kurt nods to himself in grim saisfaction as he slays the fire priest.  Looking around his companions, he can see that it has taken a toll.

He closes his eyes momentarily and calls on the power of Heironeous to heal his companions.
ooc: uses remaining two Turn Undead attempts for _Sacred Purification_ (cures 2d8+8 hps in total to all party members).


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP(2d8+5)/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Sensing the hush that falls over the chamber with the end of the combat, Trevor continues to pay 'possum for a few more seconds, and then rolls over and rises. 

"Excellent work, my friends!  Thank you, Kurt, for your timely assistance.  I hope you all don't mind that I excused myself from the mayhem there at the end." 

What is Trev's current hp total, please, Rhun?


----------



## Legildur (Mar 2, 2009)

"Not at all my young friend. Not at all," says Kurt as he wipes his blade clean. "You did your part and we have prevailed.  Heironeous is well pleased."

"It was personally satisfying to lop the head off that fire priest. Very satisfying indeed," he adds as he sheaths his blade.

"I have nearly exhausted my strength for today.  I can swing a sword and use my wands, but not much more," he alerts the others.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP(2d8+5)/30,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"In that case, as one who always leans heavily upon Kurt's ministrations in order to continue battling the evil here, I recommend that we retire from this place for the remainder of the day, and get a fresh start on the morrow."

[sblock=Rhun, OOC]Still curious about exactly what Trev's hp total is now, if you don't mind?[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 2, 2009)

Ragnok goes to pick up his hammer. As he passes Kurt, he nods at the high priest's corpse. "Nice slice," he says mordantly.

Then he crosses back to where the knight is lying and, reaching down, heaves the young man to his feet. "And you tell me I'm stubborn?"

He grins, and claps him on the shoulder. "Nice going, hero!"

When the others mention resting for the night he adds, "I need something more than rest. I say we go back to Hommlet. I've got a favour to ask of Burne."

OOC: Not having anything to overcome that demon's DR hurt!  Time to get Norryjar enchanted.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2009)

*OOC: I'll get the loot post up tomorrow.

Kurt's two uses of Sacred Purification heal all of 15 points damage:


PC Status
Coraine 24/44, protection from fire (1 point)
Kurt 38/38
Dara 23/34
Ragnok 43/49
Trevor 35/36
Verdis 27/27
*


----------



## Legildur (Mar 3, 2009)

Kurt strokes his goattee as he assesses the condition of his companions.  While Coraine and Dara seem whole, they move with the lethargy born of exhaustion.  Grasping a wand, the priest of Heironeous applies a curative touch or three to his friends.
ooc: uses 3 charges from _Wand of Lesser Restoration_ - 2 on Coraine and 1 on Dara. I believe each charge cures 11 hit points.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor is greatly relieved that he will not have to continue exploring this very dangerous and hellish place right now!  He shakes off his weariness and gets ready to head to Hommlett.  "Good.  I was just thinking that I could sure use a beer about now!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2009)

While the demon left behind nothing but ash and bits of char, the High Priest of the Fire Temple is resplendent in his finery. His fine silk robes had probably once been worth a tidy sum...now though, they are slashed, bloodied and scorched. His armor and weapon radiate magic, as does the scroll in a tube at his belt. His shield is of high quality, he carries a pouch full of coin, and the he wears a number of gold and garnet studded jewelry items.

The great fire altar in the temple's southern portion has six skulls and the symbol of elemental fire inlaid into it in pure gold; probably worth some coin, if someone is willing to defile the altar and pry the designs out of it.

After examing the cleric's items, Dara's _detect magic_ spell leads her to the southern firepit, where the flames have dimished but the coals still glow cherry red. A small object radiates magic from where it lies in the pit...what had appeared to be a lump of coal when the High Priest threw it in the fire appears to actually be a large, emerald-cut, reddish-violet garnet up close. The gem must be close to two inches in length, and an inch across.

[sblock=For Dara/Thanee]
As Dara uses her spell to examine the gemstone lying in the bed of hot coals, she is nearly blinded by the *overwhelming* magical aura that is radiating from it. She has never discerned an aura even close to as powerful as that coming off of the garnet.
[/sblock]



*Options: Press on ahead, search the rooms that you passed in pursuit of the Fire Priests, withdraw?

Loot Found
Fullplate +1 (2750)
Warhammer +1 (1312)
Heavy shield, masterwork (170)
Scroll, divine (raise dead)
15pp, 90gp, 37sp, 19cp
Gold chain belt (value 100gp)
Gold and ruby "8-pointed fire) amulet (value 525gp)
Gold and garnet ring (value 375gp)

Experience has been updated in the Rogue's Gallery thread.

PC status after the expenditure of 3 charges from the Wand of Lesser Vigor:

PC Status
Coraine 44/44, protection from fire (1 point)
Kurt 38/38
Dara 34/34
Ragnok 43/49
Trevor 35/36
Verdis 27/27
*


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Kurt, my roguish nature impels me to find a way to get the gold from that altar!  Is there some priestly prayer that you can intone to make it safe for me to pilfer it?"

OOC:  is my Post Properly alliterative?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 3, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara stops moving for a moment, after looking over a firepit in the southern parts of the room.

_“Wow! I guess this must still be very hot,”_ she remarks. _“That stone still radiates magic. Lots of magic. I wonder if it is still worth something.”_


----------



## Legildur (Mar 3, 2009)

Kurt examines the altar. "I have no way to consecrate this altar in any permanent way," he states. "It would take a more powerful priest than I to achieve that."
ooc: Kurt recalls his training to see if there is anything he can do to desecrate the altar in a more formal way. Relgion +7

"I say we explore the rest of the fire temple before returning to the village.  While they are in dissarray, assuming any survive, is the time to do so. But we should be prepared to withdraw should circumstances prove unfavourable."


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I suppose that I must agree with you, Kurt:  there'll likely not come a better time than the present to finish off what remains of the Fire Temple. And, Dara, there should be some tongs around here somewhere to fetch the jewel from the fire."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2009)

The gemstone is still intact, and probably still valuable. It does not appear to have been affected by the heat of the firepit at all. With the power of the aura radiating from the gemstone, its maybe worth more than its weight in gold, though.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2009)

Kurt doesn't know any particularly safe way to desecrate the altar that doesn' involve powerful magics. Curses or worse have been known to happen when tampering with sacred object of gods and demons.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Well, Kurt, I would just offer to climb up on the altar and defecate on it, but..... all things considered, it'd be my luck that lightning would suddenly strike my hindparts, so I think I'll just hold it."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 4, 2009)

"If any are concerned," says Kurt. "I could query Heironeous' agent as to our likely fate for an immediate course of action? Of course, as a divine being, the answer is not always immediately meaningful to us mortals."
ooc: could cast _Augury_ if necessary. Casting time 1 minute.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 4, 2009)

Legildur said:


> Kurt examines the altar. "I have no way to consecrate this altar in any permanent way," he states. "It would take a more powerful priest than I to achieve that."
> ooc: Kurt recalls his training to see if there is anything he can do to desecrate the altar in a more formal way. Relgion +7
> 
> "I say we explore the rest of the fire temple before returning to the village.  While they are in dissarray, assuming any survive, is the time to do so. But we should be prepared to withdraw should circumstances prove unfavourable."




"Leave the altar. Time enough for us to smash it to the ground when we've finished with the rest of this place."

Ragnok searches for tongs and retrieves the gem Thanee is interested in. If he can't find tongs, he borrows the flaming sword from whoever has it and uses the blade to dig it out of the coals.

As he does so, he says over his shoulder, "Yes, let's strip the place bare. I'm going to need all the loot I can lay my hands on!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I'm all for that, Ragnok!  I always want lots more loot!  That might be a very good idea, Kurt, you inquire of your God, and  we'll continue looting."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Good thinking, Ragnok,”_ Dara says, as he goes looking for the flaming sword.

_“By the way, if noone else is going to use it, it might come in handy, especially once we get to the water cultists.”_


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trev looks at Dara with his typical, obtuse, clueless expression:  "That's funny -- I thought water extinguished fire.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dara*

_“And fire evaporates water. It's just a matter of magnitudes. On the arcane level, it also works both ways.”_


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor has learned, when he finds himself in a hole, to STOP DIGGING.  Therefore, he keeps his silence in the face of the Sorceress's clearly superior knowledge and intellect.  He just smiles and gathers more loot.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2009)

Unable to find tongs, Ragnok uses the blade of the flaming sword they had found to flip the gemstone up out of the firepit. Retrieving it, he notes that is warm to the touch, but not hot as he would have expected from lying in the coals. It seems to pulse with a dim inner light as he examines it more closely.

[sblock=For Ragnok/Boddynock]
As Ragnok picks up the stone, he is overcome with a vision: He stands alone, wreathed in flames, with the gemstone in his hand...people flee before him, and Ragnok blasts them down with pillars of fire that he calls down from the sky. The village of Hommlet lies in flaming ruins around the dwarf, and dark, demonic forms rise behind him, giving chase to Ragnok's enemies!

The visions ends almost as suddenly as it began, leaving the dwarf a bit shaken. Oddly, the dwarf feels a strange affinity for the stone, and doesn't really want to let anyone else have it...
[/sblock]

Several minutes have passed since the end of the fight as you looked about the Fire Temple, looted its High Priest, and retrieved the gem. There is no sign of the human acolyte that escaped your harsh brand of justice. Perhaps he fled completely; or again, perhaps he is marshalling the remaining strength of the Fire Temple against you...

*Alright, I take it we are done here in this chamber? Where to now?
*

---MAP POST---


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  The map won't open for me

Trevor says, "I'll follow whatever the will of the group is, but didn't we say something about going to Hommlett soon so Ragnok could have his Norryjar modified?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  The map won't open for me




*It works for me when I test it, so I'm not sure what is up. If anyone else has issues, let me know.*


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

OOC:  Thanks for trying, Rhun.  It's not a major deal, Trev really doesn't even WANT to see any more of this place than he has to!  Anyway, it could easily be issues with my computer here at work.  The thing has been going pretty screwy lately.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dara*

_“So it's not hot? Great, that will make carrying it a lot easier.”_

_“Let us search the other rooms here, the one we rushed through, especially. Then we can go on and secure the surroundings and get back to Hommlet afterwards.”_


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Just point me where you want me, Big Scary Warrior Lady, and I'll search up a storm for ya!"

[OOC:  Presuming that Dara does so, Trev _hastens with all conceivable alacrity_ to obey and satiate the Big Scary Warrior Lady.  One search storm, coming up....]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 4, 2009)

Boddynock said:


> Then he crosses back to where the knight is lying and, reaching down, heaves the young man to his feet. "And you tell me I'm stubborn?"
> 
> He grins, and claps him on the shoulder. "Nice going, hero!"



Corraine welcomes the assistance. The Shining One expects us to face evil fearlessly and without quarter. I am nothing if not a humble example. A wry smile lights his face when saying this.







Boddynock said:


> "Yes, let's strip the place bare. I'm going to need all the loot I can lay my hands on!"



Corraine looks a bit stern a moment. Material wealth is shallow, friend dwarf, but what we take we rob from our enemies. It also aids us in our fight. Spoils are taken for the right reason; greed should not be one of them. He then runs his fingers over some of the fine rewards and smiles. Though the rewards are sometimes plentiful!


Thanee said:


> _“Let us search the other rooms here, the one we rushed through, especially. Then we can go on and secure the surroundings and get back to Hommlet afterwards.”_



The knight nods. Indeed. In our haste, we may have left behind that which our enemies might find needful. In addition, if we can gather any more intelligence on our foes, the better. Best we be quick, however, as we cannot foresee if any shall soon return.

OOC: Did we see any studies/bedrooms/libraries? If so, we should doubly check those. if not, we should look at the rooms off of BA78, AU83 and the hall down BE71 a least.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 4, 2009)

Kurt agrees with Coraine's suggestion and readies to move out.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor makes ready to follow Coraine and Kurt.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanee said:


> _“So it's not hot? Great, that will make carrying it a lot easier.”_
> 
> _“Let us search the other rooms here, the one we rushed through, especially. Then we can go on and secure the surroundings and get back to Hommlet afterwards.”_



"Yes."

"Yes, let's check all the rooms. We'll strip this temple bare."

With that, Ragnok strides from the room, Norryjar at the ready in case of trouble.

[sblock=Rhun]Whoops! 

Ragnok slips the gem into a pocket in his cloak.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2009)

*Verdis*

Somewhat shaken from his encounter, but pleased with the treasure, Verdis takes his accustomed place at the rear of the group and checks his crossbow.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2009)

Gathering the loot, you make your way back through the secret door, Trevor triggering the hidden catch so that it once again slides closed behind you. The corridor leading northwest out of the plush audience chamber disappears into darkness, and all is quiet from the direction.

You continue north, back in the antechamber where you originally engaged the Fire Priests in battle. You take a few minutes to check the doors to the right and left:

-----

The northeast chamber is some 8x20 feet in dimensions, and is nicely furnished. Tapestries are hung on the walls, and rugs cover the cold stone floor. A pair of oil lamps on wall sconces illuminate the room, and a small, smoking brazier gives off some heat. A pair of sleeping pallets with strawr-stuffed matresses rest in the northern portion of the chamber, a chest at the foot of each, and a couple of padded chairs and sidetables round out the furnishings. A thick tome lies open on one of the tables, and a few miscellaneous pieces of brass and copper dishware lie here and there.

A quick search of the chests reveal that they are full of clothing, mostly in the bright, warm colors of the Temple of Fire. One holds a small silver box containing a small bag of gold and a jeweled ring. The other contains nothing of value. Dara spends a moment examining the tome. It seems to be a treatise documenting many demons, devils and other strange beasts who thrive on fire.

-----

The northwest bedchamber is much more elegant and lavishly furnished. Again, plush tapestries cover the walls, and thick carpeting on the floor. Within the room is a large, comfortable bed with a down-stuffed mattress, two small sidetables, a round table with 4 paddded chairs, a stand with basin, ewer, and a smallish copper box, a wardrobe, a large, padlocked chest, and a brass brazier filled with brightly glowing coals giving off wisps of a sulphurous smelling incense.

The copper box is inlaid with sardonyx, and probably valuable, and is filled with a variety of different types of incense. The wardrobe is filled with more robes and other vestments of the Fire Temple, as well as a shield, suit of chainmail and mace of normal quality. Trevor works the lock on the chest, finding it filled with more clothing. After rummaging through the chest, though, he does find a bag of gold and silver coins.

-----


*

Loot Found
Silver box, worth 20gp
35 gps
Jeweled ring (silver and lapis), worth 85gp
Copper & sardonyx box, worth 75gp
Incense, worth 30gp
72gp
170sp

PC Status
Coraine 44/44, protection from fire (1 point)
Kurt 38/38
Dara 34/34
Ragnok 43/49
Trevor 35/36
Verdis 27/27*


---MAP POST---


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor is very, very disappointed with the group's 'haul':  "What a pitiful, paltry excuse for loot! I had not realized that we were plundering a bunch of paupers!  Maybe we should be contributing to their alms boxes instead?"


----------



## Legildur (Mar 7, 2009)

"I think you must be forgetting that mighty gem Ragnok retrieved from the fireplace," Kurt reminds Trevor, himself more interested in the outcomes than the loot.

However, he does collect the fire creature tome for the Church to study more closely when he can get it to them.

"Do we push on? Or retire to Hommlet for a piece?" Kurt asks the group.

"I presume that if we go back the way we came, and then keep going, that we would then likely find the Water Temple. Or we continue up this passageway," he offers (at BA66). "Though that possibly leads towards the main temple."


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I guess I did forget about that gem.  Oh, well, I hope it's formidable enough to make up for the scarcity elsewhere.  I'm all for retiring to Hommlet or continuing onward, whichever."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 8, 2009)

"Hommlett! says Ragnok irritably.

"I've told you - I have business there. We're not prepared for what this place will throw at us ... and we're not going to do our respective gods - or the king - any good by dying!


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara uses up another of her spells to determine whether there are any magical auras in the rooms they just searched or among the items they acquired there.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2009)

Verdis happily assists with the detecting of magic. "I could continue on a bit, but if you all are ready to retire to the village for a while, so be it. I confess a beer and a decent meal sounds pretty good about now."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 10, 2009)

There appears to be nothing for us here, unless some sage wants that foul text. Let us return.


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"That makes it unanimous, does it not?  If so, then, by all means, let's get to skedaddling back to Hommlet!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

You gather your gear and your hard won loot (what little there is, in Trevor's opinion - the fact that it is more than he has seen in his life not withstanding), you make your way back out of the Temple of Elemental Evil. Back past the bodies of the bugbears, the hacked and burned corpses of the trolls and their pets, up to the first level of the dungeon and directly up to the Temple Proper. The entire area is oddly quiet as you make your way out into the rubble strewn coutryard; of course, you've undoubtedly slain a good portion of the Temple's strength.

That fact, though, means that your task will only be more difficult during your next intrusion. As chaotic and unorganized as your opponents have seemed, they can't ignore your latest victories. With two of the four elemental factions destroyed, you are certain that even the "greater Temple" must respond to your righteous crusade. Still...that is for another day.

It is only about noon when you leave the Tmple, and it takes just over an hour to make your way down the rutted dirt track to Nulb. You decide to pass straight through the wretched village, making your way back to Hommlet. Encumbered as you are by loot and armor, night falls well before you make it to your destination; indeed, when the lights of Burne's tower come into view in the dark ahead, you are only a couple hours shy of midnight.

Tired and dirty, you make your way straight to the Inn of the Welcome Wench. The brightly lit, fenced yard in front of the place, and the painted sign showing the buxom, smiling girl holding an overflowing flagon of ale, is one of the most welcome sights you have ever seen. You make your way up the front steps and into the great taproom of the inn. The cloying scent of pipesmoke reaches your nose, and you breathe a sigh of relief as you take seats around a rough-hewn trestle table, nestled between a cluster of age and smoke darkened tree-trunk pillars that support the ceiling overhead.

Only a few folks are about at this time of night, but Ostler is still up, pouring drinks behind the bar. Spotting you enter, he calls out with a smile. "Ah, the heroes have returned. And looking rather weary, haggard, and worse for wear by my reckoning! Ha!" He gives a hearty laugh, and then snaps his fingers and points to your table. "A round of ale will do you well. And for dinner...how does some roast venison, with mushrooms and shallots, and garlic mashed turnips sound to you?"


*FYI, I've done a poor job of tracking each PCs encumberance, but some of your PCs are carrying 100 or so POUNDS of coinage on them...let's make sure they stop at the moneylenders so you can trade some of that in for platinum and gems. Or spend your coin...either way. 

I know there is all sorts of contradicting information as to the positions of Hommlet and Nulb and the Temple, but since we've previously established it is about a day's travel, we will stick with that.*


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

After leaving the temple, but before the party reaches even Nulb, Trevor wants to make something clear:  "I want you to know that I am not dissatisfied with the riches we have gained.  In fact, it seems rather a bit more than I have seen collected in one place at any time in my life!  Still, it is rather a meager sum for which to trade one's life.  And I think that our efforts and our blood have _earned_ a good deal more than we have.  In fact, I'm not even sure that a king could pay us the sum that we have earned."

Upon reaching the "Welcome Wench," Trevor is mightily gratified by the sights, sounds, and especially the savory smells. "Yes, indeed!  I feel as though I could eat an entire haunch of venison by myself!  Feed us well, Ostler, if you please?"


----------



## Legildur (Mar 11, 2009)

After the long day's march, Kurt's bowed shoulders and back straighten as Hommlet comes into view.  He pats the young soldier on the back with his gauntleted hand. "Young Trevor, wealth is not all that need drive a man," he says. "The work we have done in the Temple is wealth for the soul, and the gods look favourably upon us - otherwise you'd not be still alive," he adds with a grin.

On reaching the Inn, Kurt sits heavily and relaxes, waiting patiently for the excellent service to look after them.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

A round of the Wench's special ale is quickly poured and brought to you, foaming over the tops of the large ceramic steins in which Ostler serves it. The walnut-colored liquid is served cool from the inn's cellar...hints of caramel, chocolate and hazelnut are all evident in the thick, malty beverage, and you find it extremely refreshing after the trials of the last few days.

The cook makes haste, and a short time later, Alice (one of the Wench's serving girls...a blonde slip of a girl who you are amazed can actually lift the serving platters that she delivers) brings out your food. The venison is perfectly cooked, tender and juicy, and loaded with sauteed mushrooms and shallots. Large wooden bowls of Ostler's famous mashed garlic turnips are provided, drowned in butter. Loaves of crusty black bread round out the meal, and soon the only sounds are the clank of dishes from the kitchen behind the bar, the low conversation of the few villagers, and those of your group enjoying a fine and well-deserved meal.


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Mmmmm, 'twas not in vain that this hart died!  No, indeed.  I'd say that hs supreme sacrifice will be richly rewarded, just as the fruits of the sacrifice are a rich reward to us."  Then Trevor experiences one of those rare moments of silence, which causes some concern among his companions, who all look at him questioningly to see if something is the matter, but they are both relieved and annoyed to see that the silence was only due to his mouth being full.  "Ahhh, yes!  Verdiis, pass that dark, heavy, delicious loaf this way, please?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock passes the bread. Then pushes back from the table patting his full belly. "My friends I must say that this is most welcome. I am certainly pleased to be away from that dark place. I need to purchase some more bolts and light. What else do we need to accomplish before we return?"


----------



## Legildur (Mar 12, 2009)

Kurt chews on the moist bread for a few moments. "I don't understand why you persist with that heavy and cumbersome crossbow when you can call on that eldritch blast at will," he mutters to Verdis as he ponders a few things.

"As to what we should achieve, well we have some idea about what we still face. So it is my intention to prepare ourselves for that and to return at the earliest opportunity to continue the work of the Invincible One."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock only smiles knowing that sometime the blast is best and that other times the crossbow is the right tool for the job.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 13, 2009)

As you continue to eat and drink your fill, the few patrons that are in the taproom slowly filter out, leaving just your group. It must surely be well after midnight now. Goodman Gundigoot approaches, smiling. "I'm guessing that you'll be wanting rooms, eh? How many do I need to have prepared? Or there is always the common area, if coin is an issue."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 13, 2009)

Kurt smirks uncharacteristically at Gundigoot's supposition about their coin.  While not inherently interested in the loot for it's waelth, he does realise that it will help reource further forays into the temple, and to rest comfortably in the interim. "I believe three rooms will suit?" he suggests to the others.
ooc: how many can you fit in one room?


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 13, 2009)

Ragnok leans back in his chair and belches politely.

"Great grub! Excellent ale!"

He then stands and says, "I'm for bed. I could do with a good sleep. And a single room, please - this lot snore like you wouldn't believe!"

With that he follows the innkeeper upstairs, and settles in for the night.

[sblock=Rhun]But not to sleep! As soon as he's sure he's unobserved, he takes out the gem and examines it more closely.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor, ever the frugal soul, considers briefly the advisability of sharing a room with one or two of his friends.  Then he remembers Verdis's snores and Ragnok's gas, and decides that individual rooms might just be for the best.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 14, 2009)

*Dara*

_“I suppose we can afford a room each,”_ Dara says. She is also glad for the hospitality even at this late hour.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2009)

*Verdis*

Too tired to care about the cost, Verdis nods, "I guess my snores will force me to take a room of my own as well. I thank you for the fine meal."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 16, 2009)

Corraine eats heartly, though polietly, but a holy warrior must maintain their strength. On the subject of coin, he adds, We must all gird ourselves for the coming battles. If the foray today told us anything, it is that we must be more prepared.

At the end of the meal, Corraine is content to share a room with his fellow holy warrior, Kurt.[sblock=OOC]See what everything is worth, then decide what upgrades we want. That's my plan.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog2Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Well, Verdis, I'll brave your snores if you'll have me in your room.  But if we let Ragnok share our room, he must sleep with his backside out the window!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2009)

*Verdis*

Speaking softly so as not to be overheard, "There is something to be said for the safety of staying together as well as the economy of it. Let us not forget that the temple has agents in the villages and towns. Do not lower your guard my friends."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

Your meal finished, you retire to the clean, comfortable rooms on the Wench's second floor. Kurt and Coraine share a room, Verdis and Trevor share a room, and Dara and Ragnok each take an individual room. Rooms at the Wench are not cheap, but it is rare to find an inn (especially in a remote village like Hommlet) that are as nice and well-kept. Soon enought you are all dozing off to sleep in warm, feather beds.


*Rooms are 1gp per night. Supper was 5sp each, mugs of the special ale 1sp each.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

[sblock=For Ragnok/Boddy]
Physically, the gem is little different from many that Ragnok has seen. Larger, certainly, and well-cut. The oddness comes from the fact that the gem is warm to the touch, and if he looks deeply into it, it seems to glow with its own inner fire.

After several minutes of holding and focusing on the gem, Ragnok comes to realize that while holding it, he need not be afraid of fire...the flames will not touch him. If he holds the gem in hand and draws upon his power, he knows that he can call down pillars of flame to smite his enemy. And if thrown into flames, he knows that the gem can summon either a fire elemental, or a demon like the one they fought earlier that day.

The gem's power is limited though...and Ragnok cannot get a sense of just how often he can use the gem's power. Perhaps that knowledge will come in time. All the dwarf knows is that the gem is powerful, and that he is powerful while holding the gem. Despite the fact that on some level he realizes the gem's power is rooted in darkness and chaos, he certainly doesn't want to part with the stone...

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock hands over two gold to cover his half of the room, the meal some ale and a hot bath in the morning.


----------



## Leif (Mar 17, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Unwilling to be outdone by  his roommate Verdis, Trevor hands the innkeeper 3 gold pieces, and also requests a hot bath.  Trevor's eyes twinkle, and his companions recognize the expression that always immediately precedes his acerbic observations, but Trevor keeps his silence this time, wary of his words being heard by unfriendly ears.  He mutters softly, "Let us pass this night quickly and get out of this town as fast as ever we may.  I like it not here, these shifty-eyed townsfolk unsettle my nerve and my stomach."

[sblock=OOC for Rhun]3.5 rules still say that a night's rest heals 1hp of damage per level, as per DM Rhun. or is it 1hp or Con bonus, whichever is greater, or have I totally missed it? [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 17, 2009)

*OOC: PCs heal 1 hit point/level for a full night's rest (8 hours sleep)*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 18, 2009)

OOC: You can double that rate if someone with the heal skill treats. Verdis lacks the skill. Heal :: d20srd.org


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2009)

OOC:  Isn't there a skill check involved in increasing that healing rate?  If so, what's the DC?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 18, 2009)

*Dara*

On the next morning, Dara goes down into the common room. The night was very refreshing after the strain of the last day, the defeat of the fire temple and the long march back to Hommlet.

This day would be notably less tedious, even though some walking back and forth between the authorities of Hommlet is to be expected, to learn more about the spoils they took from the temple and hopefully sell or trade a portion of them.


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP35/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Very soon after, Trevor can no longer stand Verdis's snores and escapes to the common room.  When he enters and scans the room, he sees Dara and joins her as he signals a server for coffee and breakfast.

"How are you this morning, Dara?  I hope that you slept better than I was able to do last night!"


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 18, 2009)

Ragnok enters the room, orders food and drink, and sits down. If he slept well, there's no obvious sign of it. His eyes are bloodshot. and from time to time he mutters to himself. He breaks off when the waiter arrives, eyeing the man suspiciously. He sniffs the coffee before drinking, then, without a word, wades into the food.

Even for a dwarf, he seems irritable.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 18, 2009)

A freshly rested Kurt arrives in the common room seeking a hearty breakfast. He moves with a sense of purpose, obviously keen to wind up their visit and resume the cleansing of the Temple.

Taking the young soldier's lead, Kurt orders a coffee and the cooked breakfast.

"First things first," he says. "We need to see what we can buy that might aid us and then turn our loot into those purchases."

"I see that Ragnok here is also keen to return. You make a good agent of Heironeous," he adds.


----------



## Leif (Mar 18, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*



Boddynock said:


> Ragnok enters the room, orders food and drink, and sits down. If he slept well, there's no obvious sign of it. His eyes are bloodshot. and from time to time he mutters to himself. He breaks off when the waiter arrives, eyeing the man suspiciously. He sniffs the coffee before drinking, then, without a word, wades into the food. Even for a dwarf, he seems irritable.






Legildur said:


> A freshly rested Kurt arrives in the common room seeking a hearty breakfast. He moves with a sense of purpose, obviously keen to wind up their visit and resume the cleansing of the Temple.
> Taking the young soldier's lead, Kurt orders a coffee and the cooked breakfast.
> "First things first," he says. "We need to see what we can buy that might aid us and then turn our loot into those purchases."
> "I see that Ragnok here is also keen to return. You make a good agent of Heironeous," he adds.



Taking a cue from Kurt that it is maybe acceptable to speak to the grumpy  Dwarf, Trevor says, "Well, good morning, Sunshine!  I see that it may be necessary for me to physically restrain the barmaids, since you seem to have gotten more than your fair share of beauty sleep!


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 18, 2009)

The dwarf scowls ferociously.

"You're both talking rubbish. I don't serve Heironeus. I'm here to revenge my brother's capture and his all too likely death. Nothing else interests me - including the attentions of human harlots, or of fools such as yourself ... _Sunshine!_"

With that astonishing outburst, he rises from his seat and strides out of the room. Moments later they hear the front door of the inn slam.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 18, 2009)

Having taken time for his morning devotional, Corraine comes to the table just as the door is slamming. Puzzled, he asks, Did I miss something?


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor is taken aback by Ragnok's performance.  "I'm not sure.  I was trying to lighten Ragnok's mood a little bit, but I guess I failed miserably.  Perhaps we should get back to the task at hand as quickly as we may?"

Trevor does a quick personal inventory, and makes sure that he has all of his gear in place and ready.  "I seem to be as ready as I'll ever be.  Shall we catch Ragnok before he completes the job by himself?"  Trev starts towards the door, but pauses to make sure the others are following.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Isn't there a skill check involved in increasing that healing rate?  If so, what's the DC?




OOC: It is in the link I posted--DC15


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2009)

*Verdis*

Having tarried in the bath, Verdis finally emerges looking pink and well scrubbed. He smells of soap and smiles broadly, unaware of the Dwarf's sudden departure. "Did you lot leave any breakfast for the rest of us?"


----------



## Legildur (Mar 19, 2009)

Kurt grunts as Verdis arrives.  "Best you grab something you can eat on the run," the cleric suggests. "We should get started on our preparations," he adds as he stands to accompany Trevor.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Well, uhh...”_

When Ragnok storms out of the inn, Dara gets up and moves to one of the windows, to see where the dwarf is heading.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 19, 2009)

It seems that Ragnok is headed towards Burne's tower.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Looks like he's going to Burne. Probably wants to get his hammer further enchanted. Speaking of which, I really should see that I get some better weapon, too. Maybe Burne could help with that also? I also have another question in mind, where the mage's knowledge might be helpful. I'm there, too, maybe you can join us when you are finished. Will probably take a moment, anyways.”_

Dara grabs a last bit from her breakfast and her stuff and gets up to head to Lord Burne's tower as well.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Not wanting to be all alone chasing the surly Dwarf, Trevor tarries outside the inn until Dara catches up with him, and he lets her lead, following her to her destination.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock snags something portable for breakfast and heads off after his companions in some confusion.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2009)

Soon enough, you are all granted access to Burne's tower, and are once again seated in the audience chamber. The sergeant  of the guard gestures to the padded armchairs. "Please, make yourselves comfortable. There is some liquor on the sideboard. I shall find Lord Burne, and inform him of your request for an audience."


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor gratefully sinks into a comfy chair.  "Ahhhh, now _this_ is the way that I should _always_ be treated.  Trevor will pass on the potables -- he wants his wits about him if we are going to meet with a powerful wizard.

OOC:  Trev did tag along for this, didn't he?  If anyone doesn't want him here just shoo him away (gently, please).


----------



## stonegod (Mar 22, 2009)

As everyone leaves, Corraine shrugs. A powerful weapon would be beneficial, or better armament. I will accompany you to determine what can be done.[/coor]


----------



## Legildur (Mar 22, 2009)

Kurt readily serves himself a drink (and anyone else that gestures for one) before relaxing in the audience chamber.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2009)

*Verdis*

Having had little to eat as yet this morning, Verdis isn't ready for strong drink and simply settles into a chair to wait. "What's all the rush about anyway?" he asks no one in particular.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor nestles sumptuously amongst the many overstuffed pillows heaped around him in the comfy chair.  "You know, Verdis, I was just wondering that very thing myself.  Personally speaking, I could sit right here for a few days, at least."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2009)

It isn't long before Lord Burne joins you in the audience room. As always, he is well groomed, and wearing luxurious robes of silk. He smiles at you as he enters. "Ah, my friends...how fare thee? It has been a few days since anyone had seen you, and we were beginning to worry." He takes a seat in a large, comfortably padded armchair facing you. "What have you learned?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor, momentarily amazed by the question from Lord Burne, will look inquisitively at his companions (Kurt in particular), trusting that they know what in the blazes Lord Burne is talking about.

OOC:  This is the first time that Trevor has ever laid eyes on Lord Burne, so he has no idea about any 'mission' that the party is undertaking for him, but that seems to be what M'Lord Burne is asking about, at least to Trev's socially-untrained, roguish ear.  Trevor will, therefore, excercise the better part of valor and remain uncharacteristically silent.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2009)

If Burne's bright green eyes even notice that Trevor is a newcomer to the group, or that some members of the group have disappeared since you had last visited the tower, he never shows it on his face. He simply leans back in his chair, strokes the well-kept spade-shaped beard on his chin, and waits for someone to speak.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 26, 2009)

Ragnok, who has been ignoring the rest of the party and muttering to himself while waiting for Burne to arrive, stands abruptly and strides over to confront the mage.

"Never mind that. I need you to enchant my axe. I want you to make it a flaming weapon."

He frowns, for that was not what he intended to say. _Shock_ would be a better quality to use in the Temple. Still, you could never have too much flame! Let it stand!

"Now I know that you magickers are greedy for gold - even more than we dwarves are said to be. Well don't worry - I have your money. But don't waste my time. I've vengeance to seek. I don't care a fig for your concerns - only for destroying those who killed my brother.

He half turns away, then faces Burne again and says venomously, "And don't think you can cheat me. You're not the only one with magic. Cross me and I'll call down the fires of hell on you. You'll not get another warning."


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2009)

Coraine, remaining silent as he was not sure how best to sum up their time in the Temple, looked askance at the dwarf. While the holy warrior felt something in himself had changed recently, this seemed out of sorts for the dwarf.
*
OOC: Sense Motive to sense magical influence: 15*


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor, surprised by the venom in Ragnok's voice, opts to remain silent at the present juncture.  (He's never heard anyone speak to a mage of obvious power in this manner before!)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock quickly regains his composure after the shock of the Dwarf's demand. "We've made good progress and I believe now we've done significant damage to the temple of fire as well as earth and water. However, the overlords of the place have yet to be faced."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 27, 2009)

Kurt's brow furroughs at Ragnok's demanding attitude. Although he doesn't worry too much, as the dwarf's motivation for the temple delve is all that concerns him - and motivated he appears to be.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Greetings Lord Burne. As Verdis said, we have broken the power of two of the elemental cults, as it stands. There is still a lot to do, and we come to you both to let you know of our progress and to ask for your help - which, as our stubborn friend already stated a bit bluntly, we are willing to pay for, of course - as we could use more powerful enchantments on our weapons and armor, and maybe some more utilarian equipment, which you hopefully can provide or help us acquire.”_

_“There is also one more thing, which I would like you to help us with. From the heart of the fire temple, we brought back a magic gem, that radiates most powerful magic.”_ Dara goes on to describe the aura that she has seen with her simple spell. _“Maybe you can find out more about this particular item? It's hard to adjudicate its powers, which are beyond my capabilities, or its worth. Ragnok should still be carrying it.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 27, 2009)

Ragnok, waiting impatiently for Burne to respond, spins around at Dara's words.

"No more of that, you stupid wench. The gem is not for the likes of you! I told the wizard, and I'm telling you - don't cross me, unless you want to burn."

As he speaks, his hand moves towards the pouch at his belt.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dara*

_Well, it seems it is not only beyond my capabilities... Ragnok, surely there must be some sense left inside you. If you light up Lord Burnes furniture, you do not expect him to help you with your weapon, or do you?”_


----------



## Legildur (Mar 27, 2009)

Kurt frowns even more deeply at Ragnok's terse words. Now he is beginning to wonder what has got into the dwarf. But he sits silently for the moment, savouring the wine.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor is beginning to wonder just what he has gotten himself into associating with these people!  _Perhaps,_ Trevor thinks to himself, _ Kurt would be willing to branch off with me into a new party?  No, probably not, I suppose.  Anyway, he's as crazy as the rest of them!_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

Burne is taken aback by the sudden developments in the chamber; mostly by Ragnok's sharp words. His head swivels back and forth between the members of your group as each of you speaks. Finally, he holds up his hands. "Peace friends. Be at ease. I am no enemy, nor do I believe you have reason to bicker amongst yourselves."

"I am glad to hear you have made great strides toward breaking the Temple's newfound power. I shall dispatch a messenger to Chendl to inform the King of your progress. And I am willing to provide what aid I can, though I will have to charge for materials and such." The wizard locks his gaze upon Ragnok. "I can enflame your axe, dwarf, but you must calm yourself, and stop your threats. We are all friends here."



[sblock=For Stonegod/Coraine]
While Coraine is certain that the dwarf IS NOT being magically dominated, he is uncertain as to exactly what is affecting Ragnok's attitude. It could be magic...then again, the dwarf has always been surely and short-tempered.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 27, 2009)

Ragnok snorts.

"Friends? Ha! I don't need friends such as you. So long as you do what I require, that's sufficient."


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor looks to each of the other party members besides Ragnok with a questioning gaze.  It is obvious that he is worried about this new turn of events because Ragnok is clearly not himself.  But as the last member to join the group, Trevor does not feel that it is his place to challenge Ragnok, but there is no question in his mind that someone needs to do so before the situation gets totally out of hand.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 28, 2009)

Kurt pauses in raising the glass to his lips. His eyes narrow slightly at the dwarf's harsh words. 'Lucky he is typically at the front' he thinks to himself as he ponders what might have triggered the shift in attitude. 'Was it simply the stress of the last battle? Did something of the demonic fire scar him in some way?'

He places his glass down and stands. "Lord Burne, we still have much work to do, and now the remaining cultists must be aware of our incursions. We will have a tough time of it in future, so any assistance you can provide will be well utilised."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 28, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara says a few words in foreign languages (goblin and orc respectively).

[SBLOCK=Goblin]_“Does anyone understand this? Lord Burne?”_[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Orc]_“Does anyone understand this? Lord Burne?”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Not having any idea what Dara has just asked, Trevor says, "Lord Burne, I am quite distrurbed by this sudden change in Ragnok.  Do you have any insights into what may have happened to him?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

Verdis is quite bemused by the dwarf's attitude and Dara's strange rantings. He looks to their host in hopes the fellow can make some sense of all this.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 31, 2009)

Burne sighs, his diplomatic efforts obviously not having much of an effect on Ragnok. "Master Dwarf, as I have agreed to do all that I can to help your fine company in their exploits against the evil of the Temple, I shall do as you ask and enspell your axe. Please leave your weapon and return at dusk tomorrow, and you shall find it enhanced as per your request. Of course, I will need you to supply the necessary amount of coin so that I can purchase the supplies and materials I will need for such a crafting."

The mage turns to regard Dara as she speaks in the gutteral tongue of the goblins and nods to her, answering:

[sblock=Goblin]
"I'm unsure exactly what is happening, but I'm afraid your friend may be under some sort of evil influence...my suspicions is the dwarf's behavior is being affected by this gem you say he carries. I should like to examine it, but I'm afraid such a request from me would lead to violence from your companion.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Master Burne, I do not mean to intrude upon your conversation," Nijel says (in common), looking from Burne to Dara and back again, "But I wonder if I could also ask a favor of you -- I would very much like to have an enchantment of protection placed upon my shield, if you could also accomplish this for me while you are doing the work for Ragnok?"

OOC:  Just asking for the +1 enhancement that has been discussed in connection with the division of treasure.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 31, 2009)

Kurt frowns more as the discussion in the strange language continues. But he maintains his silence and drinks again from his glass.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Yes, we could need a number of enchantments for our equipment, if that is doable.”_

[SBLOCK=Goblin]_“We need to find a solution for this before we get back to the temple. We cannot trust him anymore, if he continues like this. I have no idea what to do apart from knocking him unconscious, I'm afraid. At least, once he surrendered his axe to you, he has no weapon anymore apart from his throwing hammer, I think.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2009)

*Dara*

_“We also need to sell the spoils we brought back from the temple, so we have coin to pay you, Lord Burne, and so we can better divide it. Since we cannot fully adjudicate the gem's worth, we can only assume, that it is worth more than enough to cover Ragnok's share,”_ Dara says, obviously quite annoyed by the dwarf's strange behaviour as of late.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 2, 2009)

"I've had enough of this. You," - he says to Trevor - "don't talk about me as if I'm not there. And don't think you have any right to order my behaviour. And you," - here he points at Dara, his finger blunt and threatening - "Don't take me for a fool. I know you're plotting with the wizard. Well, I warned you what would happen."

He dips into his belt pouch, taking out the magic gem. Squeezing it hard, he holds it out in front of him. Flames drip from it like blood.

"Now shut your mouth, or you won't be able to for the screams!"

His raised fist is a frightening demonstration of elemental violence shaken in Dara's face.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Don't think your threats will help you any, Ragnok, slave of the fire. The gem didn't help the high priest, and it won't help you either. The odds are clearly against you, regardless of what your convoluted thoughts might tell you.”_

As Ragnok produces the gem, Dara casts a spell, which causes her right hand to become grey as stone to answer his threats.

_“Give up or go down together with your flames!”_


OOC: Casting _Fist of Stone_ (no ASF); Intimidate +8.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 2, 2009)

Kurt dashes the glass aside as Ragnok and Dara trade threats suddenly. Now the use of the foreign tongue makes sense to him, not as a show of education, but as to discuss something they thought to require some secrecy - obviously Ragnok's behaviour.

Leaping from his seat, he awaits the next move.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2009)

"Damnations!" swears Burne as the situation takes a major turn for the worse. The wizard obviously didn't expect a brawl to occur in his audience chamber. As the party leaps into action, the wizard begins to chant, and a pair of his guards rush in from the corridor outside!


*Initiative, please? (Or I'll roll them as soon as I get a chance; I know some of you like to make your own rolls, though.*


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor looks increasingly nervous as the conversation deteriorates into violence, he hefts his shiny new enchanted warhammer.

"Come on Mr. Crusher," he says to his enchanted warhammer, "let's look alive here, and, hopefully, STAY alive, too!"  Trevor is on Full Defense and is making no threatening moves.

init. 24 Trev's initiative, asked for in Post 122 (1d20+8=24)


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 3, 2009)

OOC: Initiative 1d20+1=12


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 3, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Come on Mr. Crusher,"



OOC: *Wesley!* What are *you* doing here?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2009)

*Dara*

OOC: Initiative 20


----------



## Legildur (Apr 3, 2009)

Kurt waits to see what happens. (delays)
ooc: you can roll initiative for me.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

Boddynock said:


> OOC: *Wesley!* What are *you* doing here?



OOC:  I fully expected _someone_ to say that, but YOU, Boddy??


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 3, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I fully expected _someone_ to say that, but YOU, Boddy??



Ah, a Trekker from way back. Just working my way through TNG for the umpteenth time!


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

OOC:  And I, also!  I put much of TNG on video tape, but I have never watched the tapes, alas, and I fear that they probably wouldn't work now.  (If I could even find them, that is...)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock curses under his breath and fumbles for a scroll. Hoping he isn't too late to avoid a deadly confrontation among his friends, he reads in a rapid, but carefully enunciated voice. As the stream of arcane words ends a greasy film begins to form on the gem in Ragnok's hand.

OOC: initiative (1d20+4=11) Grease spell on the gem. DC15 reflex save to hang onto or use it.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2009)

*Sorry for the delays...I'll get a new post up tomorrow, I promise.*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

ROUND 1

All hell breaks loose within Lord Burne's audience chamber:

Ragnok pulls the gemstone from his pouch and raises his fist high overhead, flames dripping from it like blood, even as Dara begins to cast her spell. Kurt, Trevor, Coraine and Burne all leap from their respective seats, Verdis pulls out a scroll, and two guards rush into the chamber.

Trevor, reacting quickly, brings his warhammer into a guard position, whispering sweet nothings to the weapon.

Dara draws her falchion as she approaches Ragnok, saying: _“I hope we will come to the point where you can thank us for this...”_ Then she slams her mighty weapon down against the dwarf, but she does not aim for his body, but for his hand. The dwarf is unable to react in the face of Dara's speed, and her blade strikes the gem, sending it bouncing across the heavily carpeted floor of the chamber!

Kurt rushes forward and dives to the ground, grabbing hold of the gem. As his hand closes around the gem, you can see him grimace, and a bead of sweat breaks across the cleric's forehead as he struggles with the forces within the stone.

[sblock=For Legildur]
The gem shows Kurt the promise of power; all the cleric has to do is embrace the fire! Images bombard Kurt's mind: him standing amid a burning town, raining fire down upon the place from the sky while flaming, demonic forms do his bidding. Power. 

But there is no Justice in this. No honor, no valor. None of the things to which Kurt has devoted himself and pledge his life to. The gem was evil, there was no doubt, and Kurt was strong enough, bolstered as he is by his faith, to push away the images. In the flash of a silver lightning bolt, the image is gone, and the gem is safely cradled within his hand.
[/sblock]

Unfortunately for Kurt, he is now lying defenseless at Ragnok's feet, before a dwarf that wants nothing more than to reclaim the gem and strike his foe's down with fire!

[sblock=For Boddy]
Although being relieved of the gem allows for another save vrs its influence, Ragnok failed again. So right now he wants to reclaim the gem and blast his companions.
[/sblock]

Wailing, the dwarf flings himself at Kurt. He aims a vicious kick at the cleric's head before stooping to wrest the gem from him. He then stands, exultant, and turns back to Dara with a snarl on his face, ready to blast her from existence. Distracted by his struggle with the gem, Kurt can't do much to avoid Ragnok's attack except cringe in expectation. Despite the dwarf's greater strength and ferocity, somehow (through sheer determination and luck) Kurt manages to maintain his hold on the gem.

Burne chants the words to a spell, and points his hands at Ragnok. As the arcane words are spoken, Ragnok finds himself frozen in place, unable to move.

Between Coraine and Burne's two guards, the dwarf is soon in custody, disarmed and bound.

COMBAT IS EFFECTIVELY OVER

*
Guys, please repost your actions, or simply make a post confirming your above actions. With things moving into combat round, I want to make sure that those that stated actions still want the same actions...

(FYI, I don't normally like Player vrs Player combat in my game, but this is sort of special circumstances.)


Initiative
24 Trevor - Full Defense
20 Dara - 5' step + draw falchion, disarm attempt Dara 30 (natural 20) vrs Ragnok 6 (natural 1)...lol. Well, that got him! (SUCCESS)
14 Kurt - [NPC] move, grab gem
12 Ragnok - disarm attempt vrs Kurt: Ragnok 21 vrs Kurt 22 (Natural 20) (FAILURE); Will save vrs DC20 17 (FAILURE)
11 Burne - hold monster vrs Ragnok (DC20)
11 Verdis
07 Coraine
04 Guardsman 1
01 Guardsman 2

*

*--MAP POST--*


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 10, 2009)

Dara has been trying to steal the gem, so she is obviously the greatest threat! Ragnok calls down flame to envelop her, and put an end to her scheming. The rest of them can wait.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2009)

*Dara*

OOC: No, if she has a full set of actions available, Dara will actually do now what I had planned next.

Dara draws her falchion as she approaches Ragnok, saying: _“I hope we will come to the point where you can thank us for this...”_

Then she slams her mighty weapon down against the dwarf, but she does not aim for his body, but for his hand.

OOC: Draw Falchion and move next to Ragnok; Disarm against the gem. Dara +10 (3 BAB 2 STR 1 MW 4 two-handed weapon) vs. Ragnok +5 (5 BAB 4 STR -4 no weapon).

If she succeeds in making Ragnok drop the evil glitter, she continues: _“Someone push it away from him! Quick! Don't use you hands!”_


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor looks increasingly nervous as the conversation deteriorates into violence, he hefts his shiny new enchanted warhammer.  

OOC:  Link to initiative roll previously posted below. (post #123)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

*OOC: Boddy, please see above and post a new action for Ragnok, as he has been relieved of the gem!*


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

*Head Hanging Dejectedly*

Woe is me!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Prior post edited




*OOC: Leif, we've gone through this before. Once your action has been recorded to the log for the round, you can't change it. The gem is currently in Kurt's hand; Trevor is on full-defense, and can't act again until Round 2.

I'm not trying to be a rat basatard or anything here, but I've got to have some rules regarding this or everyone would always want to change their actions based on the things that happen after their initiative. Sorry.*


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Leif, we've gone through this before. Once your action has been recorded to the log for the round, you can't change it. The gem is currently in Kurt's hand; Trevor is on full-defense, and can't act again until Round 2.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a rat basatard or anything here, but I've got to have some rules regarding this or everyone would always want to change their actions based on the things that happen after their initiative. Sorry.*



OOC: Hey, you're the Master of these-hyeer Dungeons!  That's why we call you the RBDM!


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 11, 2009)

Wailing, the dwarf flings himself at Kurt. He aims a vicious kick at the cleric's head before stooping to wrest the gem from him. He then stands, exultant, and turns back to Dara with a snarl on his face, ready to blast her from existence.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 11, 2009)

Corraine is put aside by the strange turn of events. Ragnok, fiend! I've always found your beard scraggly and your ways foul! Leave these others out of it! He puts himself in the dwarf's way as best he can.

OOC: Test of Mettle to draw Ragnok's ire and move to w/in 5'.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 14, 2009)

Distracted by his struggle with the gem, Kurt can't do much to avoid Ragnok's attack except cringe in expectation.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

*Combat Round 1 update above*

As quickly as it began, the battle is over. Burne's spell paralyzes Ragnok, and Coraine and two of the tower guards quickly subdue the enraged dwarf. Within seconds, Ragnok has his weapons removed from his person and is securely bound and gagged, with two guardsman standing over him, their longswords bared.

Kurt climbs to his feet, the gemstone in hand. Seeing this, the wizard moves to his desk, and retrieves a smallish lead box from a drawer. He quickly moves toward Kurt, his silk and samite robes swishing about him, opening the box to reveal a velvet lined interior. "Please place the gem inside, if you please?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor, still numbed by what he has just witnessed take place between his friends, is grateful that Burne appears to know just what to do so that everyone's sanity will hopefully be fully restored.  He smiles and sighs deeply.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 14, 2009)

*Dara*

_“He is still a friend and an ally, be sure that you do not harm him,”_ Dara says to the guards as she sheathes her own weapon, then turns towards Burne. _“I'm glad that you have found a way to restrain him without bloodshed. Now we can only hope, that the influence of the gem can be lifted from him. But what to do with that gem? Shouldn't we destroy it?”_


OOC: Two natural 20s against Ragnok. That gem was not meant for him!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock puts the scroll away and considers this latest turn of events. "Yes, I think destroying that gem is best. Anything that could so redily turn a trusted ally against his friends is too dangerous to keep around."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 15, 2009)

Kurt frowns as Lord Burne offers the open box.  but he places the red gem inside, anxious to have it out of harm's way.

"What would you do with it now?" he asks as the Lord closes the lid on the temptation.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2009)

Burne closes the box, takes a small key from his pocket, and locks the box. Then he hands the box and the key to Kurt. "The gem is obviously a powerful force of evil. This box should shield you from its emanations. It should be guarded for now, and it seems that you possess the strength of will to resist its temptations."

Turning, he nods to the guards. "Take the dwarf to the dungeons, and treat him well. His actions were no fault of his own." As the guards drag the still struggling dwarf down the steps toward the dungeon, Burne turns back to the rest of you. "My guess is that the effects should wear off shortly now that the gem can no longer influence him. We will keep him secure, and keep an eye on him, until then. It would not do to let him loose before we are sure."

Burne moves to pour himself a large snifter of brandy, and then sits heavily in a padded chair nearby. He sighs, and takes a large gulp of the potent liquid. "It will take a couple days to add the enchantments to your items as requested. My apprentice and I shall also take some time to research this gem and what its true purpose may be. I do not believe destroying it is a simple matter, such as smashing it with a hammer...it is an artifact of evil, and not easily overcome."

Burne takes another gulp of his brandy. "In the meantime, I suggest you make whatever other preparations you may need to continue your assault against the Temple. The general store may carry some useful items, and Ostler Gundigoot might have a few as well. He has a tendency to collect interesting items, if you know to ask. If you need to exchange coin for gems or such, the moneychanger may be of interest as well. And the village folk are always glad to see adventurers with coin." He smiles at you. 

"Return here at sundown, two days hence, and your items should be ready. I hope to be able to tell you more of this gem at this time as well."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Thank you, Lord Burne.”_

Dara then, since she hasn't had the opportunity yet, describes what enchantments she would like to have on her equipment.


OOC: Will have to see what is affordable in addition, but the twilight enchantment for the armor definitely makes sense. I will post that in the OOC later.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"We are ever in your debt, m'Lord, and we humbly thank you for your assistance and knowledge."

OOC:  Trevor did manage to ask Lord Burne to add some enchantment to his nifty, new Warhammer, didn't he?  That's what I remember about the situation, anyway....  If he didn't, then he will do so now.  (At least, I think Trev's got enough gold for that!)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2009)

*Verdis*

Nodding his thanks, Verdis departs with the others. "Where to now? I should like to pick up some more sunrods and crossbow bolts."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 16, 2009)

"Thank you," Kurt says simply to Lord Burne in recognition of the service just provided. "No one tell Ragnok that I have the gem."

"Dara, I will leave it in your hands to decide who gets which enchantments that Lord Burne so kindly offers. But perhaps we should visit the other establishments first?" he suggests.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor just smiles and does his famous 'wallflower' impersonation.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

"Be on your guard," says Burne by way of parting words. "If you have done as much damage to the Temple as you say, they may be looking for payback. They most certainly have dangerous agents that operate outside the place; while I think Hommlet is safe, it is best to be wary."


----------



## Legildur (Apr 17, 2009)

Kurt nods in thanks for the warning before leaving with the others to go to Ostler's.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

[sblock=For Ragnok/Boddy]
A gentle hand shakes Ragnok's shoulder, rousing him from his sleep. His head hurts, like he had just spent the night before playing at dwarven drinking games. As he opens his eyes, the dim torchlight stings, and he is forced to close them again. He blinks serveral times, and slowly a grizzled human face comes into focus. Then man is dressed in leather and mail, with a longblade at his belt. Judging by the ferocious looking badger stiched upon his surcoat, Ragnok is quite certain he must be one of Burne's and Rufus' guards.

"Eh there mate...how are you feelin'?" The guard kneels, offering a mug of water to the dazed dwarf. "The Lord Burne says you should feeling right as rain now that you've been purged of the great evil and what. You're friends are waiting for you at the Wench, or so I hear."
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

*IC Post for everyone else coming tonight/tomorrow morning. Please hold off posting until then. Thanks!*


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

You spend the next two days preparing for your next assault upon the Temple: planning, gathering gear and equipment, and waiting. Lots of waiting. Still, the village of Hommlet is not a bad place to while away the pleasant autumn days, and the villagers are surely glad of your coin.

While the unfortunate Ragnok has spent the time locked in a cell, recovering his wits, the rest of you have had a chance to explore the town and get to know some of the locals.

The young Coraine has gotten on well with the jovial and tipsy Elmo, the son of a local farmer. While a bit slow in speech, he has been a fine drinking companion at night, and Coraine has found him to be a skilled warrior as well. The two have spent a few hours sparring down by the river, in the fields behind the Wench. While Coraine seems to win about 2 out of 3 bouts, the young Elmo has managed to beat the knight on a few occasions. And the young and handsome knight has received more than a few smiles and batted eyelashes from the local farmgirls, much to the chagrin of their fathers.

The friendly and talkative Trevor has managed to befriend many of the townsfolk, mostly farmers and other laborers. The dairy farmer near the mill, Ruftan, has had the young man over to sample his many cheeses over a bottle of pleasant local wine. And Trevor has taken to playing at cards and dice at night with the self-proclaimed "treasure hunter" Furnock of Ferd who is staying at the inn. There was some initial tension, when each of them got caught cheating by the other, but the two had a good laugh over it and continued to play...trying to see who could cheat better than the other.

Kurt has spent some time getting to know Canon Terjon and the underpriest Calmer at the Church of Saint Cuthbert. While his religion differs somewhat from their own, he has found them to be quite wise and insightful during their discussions. And some of their tenants he has found refreshingly similar to his own; such things as "evil which cannot be removed must be eliminated" and "enlightments can penetrate even a helm of iron." Other than this, Kurt has mostly spent his time in meditation, prayer and reflection, preparing himself for the coming trials. He had felt the overwhelming darkness when he had held the gemstone in his hand, and it was only his faith and devotion that had kept him from being overcome.

Dara too has spent some time getting to know some of the locals. She even managed to secure an audience with the reclusive Druid of the Grove, Jaroo Ashstaff. Of course, she had to befriend the hard-working and likable Brother Smythe, first, but seeing as how he runs the only blacksmith in town and Dara's knowledge of weaponry, this proved quite easy. From Jaroo Dara has learned that it is not only the forces of good that are concerned with the growing power of the Temple, but the forces of balance as well. The Druids of the Gnarley Forest have been most concerned about the rising evil in the area, and Jaroo is most relieved to find that the companion's foreys have been quite successful. He offers his aid, what little he can provide, should Dara deem it necessary.

And Verdis has found himself sharing serving drinks with the travelling wizard Spugnois, who is also staying at the inn. They have had many lively discussions on such topics as arcane magics and the planes of existence, and Verdis was quite shocked over the man's knowledge of the ancient Suloise. And the serving wench Alice...well, the tiny little blonde has taken quite a liking to Verdis, flirting with him shamelessly whenever he is about.

As the days pass, though, you can't help but feel like you are being watched from time to time. None of you ever actually see anyone paying anymore attention to you then they should, and no attacks materialize, but the feeling remains. For the most part, Hommlet is exactly what it appears: quaint and peaceful.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

It is evening of the second day, just a couple hours until your previously arranged meeting with Lord Burne. You have all gathered at your usual table in the Wench's taproom, a large circular hardwood table surrounded by eight armchairs, nearest the hearth and furthest from the door. Ostler has again ourdone himself, serving you an incredible meal:  a salad of bitter greens mixed with pinenuts and a cream dressing, hot oatbread baked with bits of apple and nuts, buttery garlic potatoes, and honey-baked pheasant. It is a delicious and filling. You sit back in your chairs...just enough time remains for another tankard or two before you have to meet the wizard at his tower.


[sblock=For Ragnok/Boddy]
Alright, the stage is set for the return of Ragnok, if you'd like to do the honors. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2009)

*Alright, feel free to get your IC on once again. *


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2009)

*Verdis*

Verdis enjoys the meal and the attentions of the serving wench while bidding his time for an opportune moment. First time no one is within earshot of the table, Verdis speaks softly, with a tankard held to shield his lips from any who might be watching. "I feel we are being watched. I think we should spread a little disinformation lest we be ambushed before we can return to the temple. Would it be worthwhile to discuss false plans to venture to another town such as Nulb for a few days?"


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor stretches, winks at Verdis without looking at him, and says, "Oh dear, I dread going back to Nulb!  How long will our business there take, do you suppose?"


----------



## Legildur (May 4, 2009)

A very focussed and determined Kurt joins the others for breakfast.

I slight smile creases his mouth as he listens to Verdis. "I too had come to the conclusion that we should visit Nulb.  I need to check in with my superiors and advise them of my achievements. I am hoping that they will be pleased with me and that they will promote me to somewhere more fortunate than this place!"

"I presume that we depart in the morning?"


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Sounds good. After a breakfast of course."


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor just shrugs when Verdis ignores his question.  _"Ah, well, _ he thinks, _"I guess I'll find out for myself in due course."_


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> Trevor stretches, winks at Verdis without looking at him, and says, "Oh dear, I dread going back to Nulb!  How long will our business there take, do you suppose?"




OOC: Sorry!

"Oh several days I should think. We are in no real hurry. I think we've destroyed any real threat at the temple. Just a little cleaning up left to do."


----------



## stonegod (May 4, 2009)

Coraine raises his eyebrow, but lets the subterfuge take its own course.


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Sorry!
> 
> "Oh several days I should think. We are in no real hurry. I think we've destroyed any real threat at the temple. Just a little cleaning up left to do."



Trevor's eyes grow wide at Verdis's words at first, but, then, after he thinks for a moment, he realizes that the canny arcanist is laying a false trail for any who might overhear.  Trevor smiles at Verdis and nods knowingly.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

The blonde haired serving girl Alice brings another round of ale, pausing long enough in her serving to bat her eyelashes at Verdis. Then, with a wink, she is off to serve the farmers at a nearby table.


*Just a ping while we wait for a post from Thanee and Boddynock to get the game back on track.*


----------



## Thanee (May 5, 2009)

*Dara*

_“I'm prepared. If you want to leave towards Nulb tomorrow, I will gladly accompany you,”_ Dara remarks, then focuses on her dinner again.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

*That's 5 of 6. Just need Boddy to post!*


----------



## Boddynock (May 7, 2009)

The door opens and Ragnok enters the room. Without hesitation he strides over to his companions and stands stock still in front of them.

There's a moment's silence as the dwarf looks each of them in the eye, then he says in a harsh voice, "I am shamed by my betrayal of you. The fact that I wasn't in control doesn't excuse my actions - it only makes them worse."

"I've lived my life in the certainty of my honour - as a dwarf, as a Drakeforge and as a warrior - and now I've seen that certainty crumble into dust. Well, I'll live with that, too. I've taken what steps I can to protect myself in the future, and one thing's for sure: from now on somebody else can pick up the magical gems!"

He takes out his axe and holds it up - not as a threat but as a pledge. It crackles with fierce energy in his hand.

"But now Norryjar and I are both thirsty. My thirst I'll satisfy tonight. Hers I'll slake tomorrow!"

"Here, lass! A tankard of dwarven ale - and keep them coming!"


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor smiles at his Dwarven friend, and raises his glass:  "Hear, hear!  Now let's all bend our elbows in salute to our reunion with the _real_ Ragnok!"  And Trev drinks deeply of his ale.


----------



## Legildur (May 8, 2009)

Kurt nods to the dwarf in acknowledgement.  "It was a thing of great power," he says. "There is no shame. It is simply one of the hazards we faced and dealt with."

"Your axe may have to rest for a time as we are heading to Nulb," he says, trying to impart some sort of signal to indicate not to question the statement.


----------



## Boddynock (May 8, 2009)

Legildur said:


> "Your axe may have to rest for a time as we are heading to Nulb," he says, trying to impart some sort of signal to indicate not to question the statement.



"Nulb, eh? Ah well, she'll wait - for a while!"

OOC: Ragnok attempts to pick up on Kurt's subtle cues: (1d20+1=20)


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock gladly buys the dwarf a round to slake his thirst. "It is good to see you my friend. Think no more of that dark time."


----------



## stonegod (May 9, 2009)

Coraine slaps Ragnock heartily on the back. Good to have you back, friend. Fear not of temporary ills; it more important that we fight than dwell on the past! Drink, and off again will we be!


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Despite the air of revelry in the tavern this evening. Trevor, although happy to see Ragnok's return, remains a bit on the reticent and somber side, remembering all to well the evil temple that awaits them.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

You finish dinner and drinks, and make your way back to Burne's tower. You are ushered into the audience chamber, the guards looking at Ragnok a bit more suspiciously than they had before, but nobody seeks to stop him. After a few moments, you are comfortably ensconced in the padded chairs about the chamber, waiting.

You do not have to wait long. The Lord Mage appears in short order, looking resplendent in satin robes of royal blue, trimmed in silver fox fur. He shuffles through some pieces of parchment and then looks you over.

"Well, I've spent countless hours in research these past couple of days, and everything keeps bringing me back to this damnable poem." He holds up a parchment for you to see, a parchment on which is the original of the poem Coraine has copied many days before, when you were first starting in your forays against the Temple. "While the poem is certainly some writer taking poetical license with a story of the fall of the Temple of Elemental Evil, it also gives vital clues."

The wizard clears his throat, and then begins to recite the poem from the paper, reading it loudly:

"The Two united in the past, 
a place to build, and spells to cast. 
Their power grew, and took the land 
and people round, as they had planned.

A key without a lock they made 
of gold and gems, and overlaid 
with spells, a tool for men to wield 
to force the powers of Good to yield. 

But armies came, their weapons bared, 
while evil was yet unprepared. 
The Hart was followed by the Crowns 
and Moon, and people of the towns. 

The two were split; one got away 
but She, when came the judgment day, 
did break the key, and sent the rocks 
to boxes four, with magic locks. 

In doing so, She fell behind 
as He escaped. She was confined 
among Her own; her very lair 
became her prison and despair. 

The Place was ruined, torn apart 
and left with chains around the heart 
of evil power - but the key 
was never found in the debris. 

He knows not where She dwells today, 
She set the minions' path, the way 
To lift Her Temple high again 
With tools of flesh, with mortal men 

Many now have gone to die 
in water, flame, in earth, or sky. 
They did not bear the key of old 
that must be found - the orb of gold. 

Beware, my friend, for you shall fall 
unless you have the wherewithal 
to find and search the boxes four 
and then escape forevermore. 

But with the key, you might succeed 
in throwing down Her power and greed. 
Destroy the key when you are done 
and then rejoice, the battle won."

He stops and looks over at all of you, and then taps his finger against the paper he has been reading. "The Key!" he exclaims, a bit excitedly. "The gemstone you found is a part of the Key. According to this accounting, there are four stones; I can only gather that there would be one to go with each of the four elements: Fire, Water, Earth, Sky. The fifth part of the Key must be this 'orb of gold' mentioned."

Lord Burne takes a deep breath, and then continues. "It is my belief that the Key must be destroyed. Unfortunately, it is also my belief that each piece of the Key is completely invulnerable...only in its assembled state can the thing be destroyed. The poem says that the gems were sent to four boxes that were magically locked. But if what you told me was true, then this one at least had already been found and retrieved by the followers of Elemental Evil. Which means the others too might be in the hands of the Temple followers." The wizard trails off, pondering, and giving you a moment to voice any opinions that you might have...


----------



## Boddynock (May 14, 2009)

Ragnok has a look of horror on his face. He stands, silent but clearly agitated, as Burne speaks. When the Lord Mage falls silent, though, he can't help but blurt out his distress.

"Damn! And I thought I'd seen the last of that accursed gem! Well, whoever picks up the next one had better be prepared. Those things are nasty."


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Then we must find the missing parts of this key. The question remains, whether it would be better to carry this one with us, or leave it here to return with the other pieces, so we do not risk to have it fall into the temple's hands once again. Without it, they cannot assemble the key either.”_


----------



## Legildur (May 14, 2009)

Jurt strokes his goattee as he ponders the poem and thir dilemma. "It would be a trivial matter for a well resourced organisation to track our movements to here," he starts. "Assume for the moment that they know we now know their plans.  They could anticipate that we have placed the fire gem somewhere safe - and the most obvious safe place would be with Lord Burne here. Which puts him in danger."

"Nay, I say we take it with us."


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I think it is without question that we should bring each of the components of the key to Lord Burne for safekeeping, as we discover them.  We cannot risk having them together in our possession, for what if we meet our doom as we are exploring?  Then all of the pieces that we have found would fall back into evil hands, and they would no longer be scattered, but gathered together and waiting to be used to further the evil aims of the temple."


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Burne shakes his head as he listens to Trevor's thoughts. "Nay, my friend. I think that would be a poor idea. While my tower is defensible, it is open to infiltration. Perhaps the Temple even has servants among my guards. It would be difficult to keep it safe here."


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Then, Kurt, perhaps your temple would be willing to hold the items for us, pending the completion of our task? And, Lord Burne, how would the Temple's agents ever even discover the role that you were playing in our plan?  I certainly would not tell them!"


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

*OOC: There is not a Temple to Hieroneous in town. I think Leif must be referring to the Church of St. Cuthbert?*


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

OOC:  Trevor jus' don't know nuthin' 'bout no temples!  He does figure that the cleric HAS a a patron deity, but he doesn't even remember who that is.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Lord Burne looks at Trevor, a bit of a glare evident in his eyes. "I do not know how widely placed the Temple's agents are. Do you? For all I know one of you serves the Temple, and reports everything back to their masters."

He turns his head back to regard the rest of the group. "Based on what has happened thus far, I am taking you all at your word, and on the actions I have seen. But I have not been charged by the Crown to bring down the forces of evil. I believe that task was given to you. I will do what I can to help, but I cannot risk direct confrontation with their forces; it would do the innocent folk of Hommlet no kindness should the Temple decide to retaliate."


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Suitably chagrined, and firmly put in his place, Trevor blushes, lowers his head and studies his bootlaces.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

*OOC: No worries, Leifyboy...Trevor wasn't actually charged with any tasks by the Crown either; but the rest of the group was. Hee hee.*


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

OOC:  But Trevor wants so badly to be accepted by the group that is the only family/friends that he has, that he gladly holds himself to the standards and tasks required of them, whether the king knows it or not.


----------



## stonegod (May 14, 2009)

I can think of no more secure place than upon our persons, for only death shall take it.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

Lord Burne nods and strokes his beard. "Indeed, the knight is correct. You have proven your skill and valor, and among you have the abilities to ensure this stone's safety, as well as find the others. I urge caution though. We all saw what that single stone did to Ragnok. Once the Key is assembled, I can only imagine that the urge to use it will be much greater."


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I wish that I had your degree of self-confidence, Coraine," says Trevor.


----------



## Boddynock (May 14, 2009)

Ragnok clears his throat before speaking.

"Ah, Lord Burne ... how do we protect ourselves from the effects of the gems while we're carrying them? Speaking from experience, it's not much fun to be in thrall to them!"


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

"A difficult question to answer, Master Ragnok," says Burne, still stroking his beard. "I would suggest that you don't touch the gems, or this 'golden orb' unless you absolutely have to. And I would suggest in those circumstances that only those of you that are strongest of will attempt that undertaking." The wizards nods his head in Kurt's direction. "Brother Kurt, for example, has already shown great resilience to the stone's influence."


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2009)

"I could carry it," Kurt offers, his mind set now that Lord Burne has raised the risk to the local people of Hommlet should the gem remain in the village. "The box Lord Burne has kindly given us will protect me."

ooc: can the box hold more than one "gem"? Or do we need extra boxes?


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Lord Burne nods at Kurt. "Yes, the box should be a great aid in warding off the effects of the gemstones. It should hold all four gemstones."


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Good!  I'm glad we have an answer to our dilemma.  I recommend that these accursed gems be kept as far away from me as possible.  Wisom has never exactly been my strong suit."  Trevor looks genuinely.... well, not frightened, exactly, but concerned, at least.


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Good. Then we can move on and collect the rest of this puzzle,”_ Dara remarks. _“Thanks!”_


----------



## Legildur (May 15, 2009)

Kurt nods silently in agreement.  He feels a calm wash over him as he now sees the wisdom in the Church sending him to Hommlet.  Where Kurt thought he was simply a sword against Evil, he now recognises a greater purpose to uphold - and it means his, and many others', very life or death.


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Yada, yada, yada....  Trev doesn't care about all that high-falutin' good vs. evil, save the world and live happily ever after junk.  He just wants a big pile of gold and a few dozen wenches to help him spend it!

Trevor just rolls his eyes, sighs, and falls in at the back of the procession heading back to the Temple.  "Here we go again.  May fortune favor the foolish!"


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Lord Burne can only raise an eyebrow at Trevor's words, and wonder how this newcomer got involved in going along with the brave deeds of the King's Agents. "Good luck my friends. I will continue my research in your absence, and I shall send a bird to Chendl to advise the royal court of your progress."


----------



## Boddynock (May 16, 2009)

Ragnok stands - perhaps eager to be gone from the scene of his previous betrayal.

"Right, let's go! Now, what were you saying before about going to Nulb?"


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

*Tarag?*


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

OOC:  Took the word right out of my mouth


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Lord Burne smiles at Ragnok's enthusiasm to get underway. "It is late; I wouldn't recommend travelling to Nulb at night. It is said that bandits often lie in wait for pray."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Then might you spare us some floor space until morning?"


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

"Of course, you can sleep in the bunkroom with the guards. I am certain there are enough spare bunks."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Excellent!  Thank you, kindly, Gracious Lord Burne."


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Burn simply nods at Trevor. "If that is what you _*all*_ wish, I shall have Dansom show you the way."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Trevor can sense that this dude doesn't really care for him, for some unknown reason.  (I mean, let's face it, Trev's just a real PRINCE of a guy!  )  But, for his part, Trevor kinda likes Lord Burne, and will endeavor to not irritate their host any further than he apparently already has.


----------



## Boddynock (May 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Tarag?*



OOC: That's the problem with running two dwarves, and making posts to both threads on the same morning!


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2009)

*Verdis*

The Warlock whispers to the dwarf, "The business about Nulb was just a ruse in case any temple spies lurk about. In the morning we make a show of preparing to journey to Nulb, but our goal is once again the temple."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Unable to hear Verdis's whisper to Ragnok, Trevor remains befuddled by why in hades they want to go to Nulb.  I mean, YUKKK!


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Burne continues standing, looking at you, waiting for a decision to be made.


----------



## Legildur (May 16, 2009)

"Our thanks to you," Kurt says simply, sketching a slight bow to Lord Burne as he waits for Dansom to show the way.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

The solider called Dansom, a heavily bearded man in chain armor and a much patched cloak, leads you back downstairs, to the "ground level" of the tower (the main entrance being a level above this one). The walls are thicker here, and all sorts of barrels and crates are stacked against the walls...supplies of food, drink, oil and weapons. There are no windows or arrowslits, the place lit only be oils lamps in wall cressets. There are a score of bunks in the room, most of them unoccupied, though it seems a couple of off-shift shoulders are catching some sleep.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2009)

*Verdis*

Striping off his crossbow and other gear, Verdis selects an empty bunk. "Rest up, who knows when we'll have another chance."


----------



## Legildur (May 17, 2009)

"I suggest we maintain a watch of sorts," says Kurt.  "While Lord Burne is to be trusted, not all in Hommlet should be accorded the same privilege. Who knows what Temple spies, if they exist, might do and where."


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Honestly, Kurt, your caution, while admirable, is, I think, unnecessary while we are ensconced in Wizard Burne's tower.  I agree with Verdis -- we should all take advantage of this protection to get some much-needed sleep."


----------



## stonegod (May 17, 2009)

Coraine nods with Kurt, however. Between us two stalwarts, those that need sleep can receive it. I wish to meditate before our journey in any case.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

You all settle down to sleep. It is cool in the chamber, but there are plenty of thick warm blankets, althought the bunk are not as comfortable as beds at the inn, they surely beat sleeping on the ground.

You wake in the pre-dawn hours to prepare yourselves for the day and eat a quick breakfast of cold rations.


*OOC: Anything else, or are you ready to head to Nulb/the Temple?*


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trev is as ready as he can be, considering his 'wanna-be front-line fighter' tendencies.


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2009)

A few of Burne's guardsman are up, either getting ready for duty or coming in from the night shift. You overhear some snatches of conversation...nothing too exciting, but it does seem that Lord Rufus (an adventuring companion of Burne's from the old days, and a master-at-arms should the rumors be believed) should be returning from patrol sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor yawns and says, "It might be fun and instructive to be here for Lord Rufus's arrival and see how the 'Old Guard' carries on, but I'm not sure we can safely delay our return to the duty at hand."


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2009)

Girding himself for battle after the night in meditation, Coraine claps Trevor on the back hard. Evil waits for no man or woman. Lord Rufus will welcome our success, not our dallying. Let us be on!


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2009)

*Verdis*

Checking his trusty crossbow Verdis says, "We've given the temple more than enough time. I think it wise for us to get back to work."


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor staggers involuntarily after being subjected to Coraine's "friendly" blow.  "Very well, then, I guess it's back to work.  Surely you can't blame me for trying to get an extra day of vacation, though, right?"


----------



## Legildur (May 18, 2009)

"To Nulb," agrees Kurt, maintaining their ruse.
ooc: just got to double check spells, but pretty much right to go.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Ahh, yes!  The armpit of Oerth!  I can't wait to savor the delicious odor of the Nulb sewer-steets!"


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

With breakfast and preparations finished, you are back on the road before dawn breaks. Soon enough though, the sun rises above the massive trees of the Gnarley Forest in the distance. You should make Nulb by dusk.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2009)

*Verdis*

Once they are safely away Verdis comments, "We don't want to go too far towards Nulb on the off chance our ruse has inspire someone to set an ambush for us. Let us make haste for the temple."


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Leif said:


> "Ahh, yes!  The armpit of Oerth!  I can't wait to savor the delicious odor of the Nulb sewers!"





*OOC: Nulb doesn't have sewers. They just throw their waste in the river or out in the street. *


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Once they are safely away Verdis comments, "We don't want to go too far towards Nulb on the off chance our ruse has inspire someone to set an ambush for us. Let us make haste for the temple."




*OOC: The road to the Temple branches off from Nulb; You could take an overland route, but it would take somewhat longer.*


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Nulb doesn't have sewers. They just throw their waste in the river or out in the street. *



OOC:  Post edited to reflect this.  (sewers became sewer-streets)


Rhun said:


> *OOC: The road to the Temple branches off from Nulb; You could take an overland route, but it would take somewhat longer.*



Trevor recommends 'cutting the corner' to the branch road cross-country to get us out of the view of the road for awhile, and hopefully throw any trailing us off our path.  This will be more direct that following the road all the way to the corner, so saving some distance should help make up for the time we will lose by not staying on the road.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Trevor leads the way as you split off from the main road well before reaching Nulb, angling eastward toward where the Temple lies. The going is rough...thick shrubbery and undergrowth, copses of tangled willow, oak and elm trees, small streams and marshy areas, and the occasional hill and bluff are all much slower to traverse than the road. And unfortunately, if anyone is following you, there is plenty of cover for them to remain hidden.

After many hours, you come over a bluff to realize why the road travels through Nulb: the Imerdys Run. While not a mighty river like the Velverdyva, the Run is very fast flowing and at least thirty feet across, with steep embankments on both sides.


----------



## Boddynock (May 19, 2009)

Ragnok doesn't say anything. He just scowls ferociously, mostly in Trevor's direction.


----------



## Legildur (May 20, 2009)

"I say we follow the Run until we meet the road again and then cross there," Kurt suggests.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

*Verdis*

Staring in annoyance at the second rip in his cloak made by brambles today, Verdis says to Trevor, "Perhaps we should make our way back to the road."


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Much chagrined, Trevor will stay on the opposite side of the party from Ragnok, at least until the Dwarf cools down some.  "Heh!  Can't win 'em all, can you!  Verdis, why don't you navigate for awhile?"


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Hey there is a reason I stay at the back of the group. I just don't think I want to swim that river."


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

You follow north along the banks of the Run, heading for Nulb. The going is slower than it would have been along the road, and the sun has set behind the Lortmil's before you reach Nulb. The old, rickety wooden bridge that crossed the river is before you, and beyond that it looks like the nightlife at the Waterside Hostel is just getting started. The front door is open, and light spills out into the yard where a group of tough looking men are smoking their pipes and talking over mugs of ale.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I hate to say it, but these fellows look more like my sort than yours, Kurt and Coraine.  Maybe I can put them at ease with some rough speech?  But still, you guys had best put your hoods up and maybe put a little bit more mud over that shiny armor first.  Or, then again, maybe somebody has a better idea, I hope?"


----------



## Legildur (May 20, 2009)

Kurt likes the enthusiastic young soldier, but he mentally checks the location of his weapons of war at Trevor's offer to act at the diplomat.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Do me a favor, Kurt.  Keep that 'pig sticker' loose in its sheath and ready to spring out at a moment's notice."


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

*OOC: You don't need to talk to them. The road goes right past the Hostel and into the heart of Nulb.*


----------



## Boddynock (May 20, 2009)

"Bah!" says Ragnok, striding forward.

"Just ignore them. We're not staying here anyway, so let's keep on moving."


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Ranok leads the way across the bridge, it creaking and cracking under his heavy steps, and down the dirt road past the Waterside Hostel. Soon enough, you reach the rutted trail leading off into the woods toward the Temple. It is almost full dark now, and the constant oppresive feeling of the are grows as you again make your way to the edifice of evil.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor's feeling pretty bad about his earlier screw-up that probably cost the group several hours at least, so he's not _about_ to utter even a peep about 'darkness' or 'resting' or anything like that.   He trudges dutifully onward, determined to maybe win the possibility of eventual forgiveness by his dogged attention to the group's goals above all else.


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock yawns, "Do we really want to face that creepy place in the dark. I say we find a quiet spot off the trail and get a little rest. We should try to enter the Temple at first light."


----------



## Legildur (May 21, 2009)

"Agreed," says Kurt to the Warlock's suggestion. "How about we overshoot the temple trail a little so that it appears we are heading elsewhere. Just in case someone might be trailing us," he adds.


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Yeah, like those crows out here,”_ Dara says, _“Let's just do that.”_


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor still says not one word, but follows the rest of the group.


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Very well, lets cross the trail and find a suitable spot."


----------



## stonegod (May 24, 2009)

Coraine shrugs and follows. The sooner they got to the temple, the sooner evil would be stopped.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

You head back out into the thick and tangled trees of the Gnarley, and soon enough find a place to set up camp. You set your watches, and prepare to get some rest before your next assault upon the Temple.

*I'll get a better IC post up soon.*


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Your camp is not as far from the Temple as the last time around, and you can certainly sense it; The dense and tangled growth of the Gnarley presss in about you, and the oppressiveness of the area is ever present. It is a chill and dark night, a cool breeze blowing through the trees, and none of you sleep too well. You all hear strange sounds in the distance...odd animal calls, strange rustling and other sounds you cannot identify. You all toss and turn in your slumber, and none of you feel all that rested upon awakening.

Still, the night passes without incident, and you awaken to share a cold breakfast of rations and plot your next attack upon your evil foe.


*OOC: Any special preparations? Or straight though the Temple Proper and back to the dungeons?*


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor is even more disheartened after the terrible night's 'sleep.'  This morning he seems downright glum, eating his cold biscuit and hardtack with a silent grimace.  It is now that Trevor is beginning to regret his career choice, for it seems that Adventurers _never_ get a day off!!


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Wretched place...”_

Dara makes herself battle-ready, donning her newly enchanted armor, once she has taken a small breakfast.


----------



## Boddynock (May 28, 2009)

Ragnok slept as badly as all the others, judging from the amount of tossing and turning he heard as he dozed fitfully through the night. Still, he is strangely heartened as he breaks his fast on biscuit and small beer.

After all, they'll soon be facing tangible enemies, on whom he can vent his frustration and anger. And Norryjar is still thirsty ...


----------



## Legildur (May 28, 2009)

Kurt wakes, and while a bit tired, this only focuses his attention on the day ahead and his role in the things to come.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock readies his crossbow and attaches a fresh sunrod, but does not ignite it yet.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

You break camp and make your way through the thick trees back toward the Temple, emerging from cover on the western side of the Temple compound. The great edifice of evil stands before you. Behind it, to the northeast, is the broken shell of the tower in which you defeated the large bandit group.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor sulkily skulks along near the end of the procession of adventurers, like a man about to mount the hangman's scaffold.


----------



## Boddynock (May 28, 2009)

"Right, let's get to it!" says the dwarf in a stage whisper.

"Trevor, have they set any traps for us this time?"


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP36/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

As soon as the group arrives at a postion twenty feet away from whichever entrance is chosen, Trevor will begin searching for traps, and will continue to do so until we reach a point 160 feet inside the Temple.

"Let me just have a look here and see if I can tell..... seems like they might well do so, though, unless they're as thick-headed as they seem."


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

*OOC: Same entrance as always?*


----------



## Boddynock (May 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Same entrance as always?*



OOC: Do we know of any other? Oh, I think we've had this conversation before!

Yeah, we haven't had any luck finding an alternative entrance, so let's just go for it!


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

OOC:  What the hey?  MOST of us have survived doing it this way!


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

[sblock=For Leif]
Any particular method you want to use searching for trap? Take 10? Take 20? Roll for them? What about disarming them if you find them, or opening locks? Take 10, or roll? You can Take 20 on locks, but obviously not traps since their is the potential for failure.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Leif]
> Any particular method you want to use searching for trap? Take 10? Take 20? Roll for them? What about disarming them if you find them, or opening locks? Take 10, or roll? You can Take 20 on locks, but obviously not traps since their is the potential for failure.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Trev's plan]Trev will generally take 10 on opening most 'regular strngth' locks, but if he comes across one that looks like it's particularly well made or well-maintined, oiled, etc., he'll take 20 on that one, also.

For traps, how many rolls would I need to give you to take care of our entrance into the place?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

[sblock=For Leif]
Should just need 1 search check for the side door. And if you find something, then probably just 1 search check...
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Leif]
> Should just need 1 search check for the side door. And if you find something, then probably just 1 search check...
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Mickey Rhunie]Did you mean 1 Search and then 1 Disable?  Or am I totally confused?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

[sblock=For Leif]
Yes, I meant 1 Search and then 1 Disable? Sorry![/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (May 29, 2009)

Kurt waits patiently for the young soldier to do his thing.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Rhun] Both Search and Disable checks are to be made by the DM, are they not?   We await your pleasure, sir![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

*Trap!!!*

Finding nothing, Trevor removes his toold and sets to work on the massive black-iron lock. As soon as he comes into contact with it, the former soldier hears an alarm bell ring from beyond the door, and a massive explosion of fire suddenly blossoms around you, catching the entrie party within its blast!!!


*
Damage Dealt:

Trevor - Ref Save 12 (Failure) - 24 damage
Dara -  Ref Save 23 (Success) - 12 damage
Verdis - Ref Save 20 (Success) - 12 damage
Ragnok - Ref Save 22 (Success) - 12 damage
Coraine - Ref Save 9 (Failure) - 24 damage
Kurt - Ref Save 15 (Success) - 12 damage
*


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP12/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Oh, Bloody He**, that stuff is HOT!!"

Trevor folds himself into a foetal position and whimpers softly.


----------



## Legildur (May 29, 2009)

Kurt immediately activates his power to heal the party. (ooc: 1d8+2 hit points - your roll Rhun)


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

*Kurt's power heals the everyone of 5 hit points each.

(Leg, if you want to roll for things like this, that is fine too...also, if you do, I reroll any 1s that occur on healing, so keep that in mind.)*


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Thanks, Kurt!"  Trev tries to brush the last of the ashes out of his hair.


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

As Kurt uses his powers, the long, low note of a warhorn can be heard blowing from somewhere. Though it seems to come from within the Temple Proper, the mainy air vents and ducts in the stonework make it sound as if it comes from all around you.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Whoops!  Looks like we inadvertently rang the doorbell.  Quickly, let's get as far away from this spot as we can, or the whole remaining horde here is liable to descend upon us.  And I, for one, am in no shape for a protracted battle, just now."


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2009)

OOC: This is at the entrance proper, correct?

Corrain grimaces as he is singed, but doesn't comment further. Hearing the horns, he says, We need to get to a defensible position or mislead our harriers of the event. Quickly.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Yes, I'm sure you're right, Coraine!  Now why didn't I think of that?" 


OOC:  See post 285


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

*Correct, you are at the east front entrance of the Temple Proper. Follow link below to maps. Map 1 is the tactical grid, Map 2 shows the entire Temple Compound area.

The nearest cover is the remnants of the old stone wall that surrounded the compound, probably about 250' away at the closest point.


*

---MAP POST---
---MAP POST 2---


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2009)

"I guess that was a greeting from the temple of fire." 

OOC: How tall is the temple? I'm thinking Verdis can pull those who can't quickly climb up the side and we can fight from up there. At least we should have an a little advantage and we can get there a lot faster than we can get to the wall.


----------



## Boddynock (May 30, 2009)

OOC: Does going up really help us all that much? Ragnok's definitely a melee fighter, rather than a ranged combatant ... and I don't know that there'd be time for Verdis to get them all up on the roof. 

It seems to me that if we want to control the enemy's approach at all, we're going to need to make for the gateway (which looks to me to be the closest point). If we hustle, we can cover it in 4 rounds (less for those with a 30ft speed). Ragnok's prepared to act as rearguard in case the enemy catches up with them before that. I assume that Coraine would do the same.

IC: "Let's make for the gateway - it's the only place nearby where we can hope to control their approach. Coraine, you and I can bring up the rear ..." - Ragnok pauses and frowns as he surveys the extensive burns to the young paladin - "... that is, if you're up to it, lad?"


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2009)

OOC: Boddy's plans is good for me.


----------



## Legildur (May 30, 2009)

Kurt sees that the others are still quite wounded, so he once again calls on the Invincible One to prepare them for what lies ahead. (everyone healed 5 hit points..... another crappy roll)

"The gateway then," agrees Kurt as he immediately starts in that direction at the hustle.


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara nods, she had been thinking about the old tower, but the entrance sounds good as well.

_“Hopefully it is not locked and trapped...”_


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

*OOC: Keep in mind, the walls are holed and tumbled...the gateway is a bit more defensible than out in the open, but there is nothing to keep the enemy from going through and over the wall in places...

Also, the Temple walls are about 30' high, with the roof sloping to peak about 20' higher than that. The whole of the Temple is some 50' in hieght at its peak.
*


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor makes for the gateway, and he will not leave Ragnok behind, either.  "Let's see if we can't get you some longer legs when next we visit the Mage!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2009)

You make your way to the main entrance of the temple compound, positioning yourselves behind what remains of the walls. The gateway is some thirty feet across, but whatever once blocked passage is now missing.  As you wait, an unnatural silence falls over the area, but no enemy makes itself immediately known.


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"You know, I expect to have to fight my way OUT of this place each time I enter it, but I never counted on having to fight my way IN!  This just seems crazy."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2009)

Sssh... listen. Corrain tries to listen for any sound of movement.

OOC: Listen/Spot. Not his strongpoint.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 2, 2009)

"Perhaps we should withdraw for the meantime?" suggest Kurt.


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor whispers to Kurt (so as not to annoy Coraine), "But we just got here.  We haven't even been inside yet, and you already speak of withdrawal?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

Several moment pass, and no further sounds come to you from the Temple Proper. And your position at the front gate doesn't allow you to see the eastern doors which Trevor had unlocked. If anything is happening there, you can see it from your position.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 3, 2009)

"I think we need to find another entrance," says Kurt.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Hmmm, that's a pretty good idea:  pick the lock on one door but enter through a different door.  Maybe that will give them nightmares?  Of course that would only work if we could find an entrance into some quite distant part of the temple."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2009)

All of the entrances to the Temple that you have found are clustered in the same area, the Temple nave. All enter the temple in the same chamber.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"It seems to me that a place this large _must_ have entrances into other portions of the complex.  I think we should investigate more and see if we can't find one or more of them so that we aren't re-tracing the same old path every time.  Wouldn't that increase our chances of taking the denizens of the place at unawares?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 3, 2009)

"It certainly would. I don't like being so predictable, either. It makes it too easy for our enemies to do what they've just done - bloody our noses!"

"Look, I say we fall back into the woods and give them a day to settle down and get bored with it all. Then we come back and search for that alternative entrance."


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"That sounds like an excellent idea to me, Ragnok.  I think we should do just that.  But what say the rest?"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 4, 2009)

"Yes," agrees Kurt.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Yes, you are right. They still must have considerable resources, so a bit of caution won't hurt.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

You quickly withdraw into the tangled forest, and as of yet there are no signs of pursuit.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2009)

Corraine tries to keep an eye on the Temple through the cover. Do we search for another entrance or wait? How long?


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor says, "My thoughts are that we should just sit tight and wait for a short while, maybe half an hour, to see if things go ahead and calm back down, or else if the Temple Denizens mount a counterattack.  Then, after we're sure that it's calm again, I think we should conduct a careful search of the area, particularly near, in, and around any geographical features, such as gullies, caves, ravines, and the like, to see if we can't locate a passageway, crevice, or hidden portal that will give us access back into the Temple Dungeons.  But that's just my opinion, of course.  *AHEM!*"]


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 4, 2009)

"Works for me. And if we don't find anything, we should go back tomorrow and search the exterior of the Temple itself."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

*OOC: Conducting an entire search of the area around the Temple, including all geographical features, could take weeks. The Temple Compound itself, what is within the confines of the ruined stones walls, is almost 25 acres of land...covered in rubble and trees. And that doesn't include the surrounding area at all.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 4, 2009)

"Mind you, though, that's a lot of ground to cover. Kurt, can't your god point us in the right direction?"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 5, 2009)

Kurt shakes his head. "Any secret entrance would likely be close to the main building, simply for the effort to build it any further away. We need to find it as not only are the doors trapped, but sentries and further booby traps would be located on our likely path. I think we just have to search. Maybe their is an air shaft or water supply for the lower levels that we can locate."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2009)

Coraine shruged; he was not looking forward to a long search. What about the tower? Might there be an entrance there?

OOC: Remember, Coraine's current brain wasn't there when you did the tower so if you searched already, stonegod doesn't know that


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"There might well be an entrance there, Coraine.  I'd say that is as good a place to start as any, and better than most."[/sblock]

OOC:  If we had more idea of the layout of the place this might be easier for us, Rhun.  Hint, hint.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

*Layout of what place? You've had maps aplenty. What else would you like to know?


The tower: When you first entered the tower, you fought a bunch of bandits laying there. Later that night while recovering, you were attacked by yet more bandits from outside. I seem to recall you captured and interogated a dwarf bandit that was with that group, but their leader escaped. Ragnok then killed the dward bandit at an abandoned cottage in the woods about a quarter mile distance to the north. A trapdoor in the tower leads to an "escape tunnel" beneath the surface that leads to that cottage. However, you didn't find any branch off from the escape tunnel that might lead into the Temple dungeons.

Does that help?*


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Sheesh!  Never mind, then.

Trevor suggests, "Do you think that we might have overlooked a secret door somewhere in the tunnel?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2009)

"I've long felt that we missed something in that tunnel. Another look is as good a use of our time as any while we wait for the temple residents to calm down."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 5, 2009)

"I certainly haven't seen this tunnel," says Kurt. "Let's go."


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 5, 2009)

"Right! This way!

And the doughty dwarf leads off.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

Ragnok leads the way through the thick forest, circling around the Temple so as not to be seen by any forces that may have marshalled when you triggered the alarm. It takes an hour or so to make your way unseen through the thick trees to where you can peer out at the broken tower. 

The tower is shielded from the Temple entrance by the grove of twisted, evil-looking usk trees just north of the Temple Proper. The way appears to be clear for you to make your way from the woods and into the tower.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Funny....I never before thought of trees as having any particular ethos, but, then again, these twisted, gnarled, hideously ugly things do give the impression that they are burning in hell right now, don't they?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 6, 2009)

Ragnok just grunts at the young soldier's observation.

Hmnh! Come on, let's check the approach for traps."

OOC: Ragnok will assist Trevor, relying on his dwarven sense to detect any unusual stonework.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor gets to work checking for traps with Ragnok's assistance.  He doesn't say much, just pointing and looking, with the occasional, "Here, put your full weight right over here and jump up and down!"

  (just kidding!)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock covers the two trapfinders with his crossbow alert for danger as they search.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Trevor finds no traps. In fact, the shell tower still looks exactly how it was the last time you visited. The bodies have been cleared away, but the blood and debris from the earlier fights are still visible. Without incident, you make your way into the chamber containing the trapdoor leading below. It opens to reveal a 3' square shaft, iron rungs set in the wall.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2009)

If this is the only trap door to be found, I'll keep watch up here friends.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

*FYI Stonegod...Coraine has been down there before. The is a tunnel that runs hundreds of feet to a small chamber, and then another tunnel hundreds of feet more from that chamber to a abandon cottage in the woods.*


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2009)

OOC: He'll still keep watch.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

*OOC: Fair enough. I only point it out because he will be quite beyond hearing range should anything happen below. Or above, while the others are below.  *


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2009)

Coraine looks down the trapdoor. Might be a bit tricky if some foul ruffians assaulted this position for me to inform you though, now that I think of it. Unless someone has a better idea, I may have to just risk it and draw them down towards you if trouble brews.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 8, 2009)

Ragnok claps young man on the shoulder.

"Come with us, lad. If our enemies come on us in force from above, you may need our help. And if we come on them below, we could use your strong right arm!"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2009)

The knight eyes the countryside. This is a foul stretch of wood, and I loathe to leave our entry unwarded. If something could be done to make pursuit difficult or to warn us, I would feel better. If not, we will just have to trust our gods, our luck, and our weapons. Not that has not worked before! He smiles.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Good then, I hope that's settled: we're all going, right?"  Trevor smiles and begins inspecting the trapdoor and the rungs for traps.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2009)

Kurt grimaces at the thought of climbing down the iron rungs.  He quickly dismisses the attitude and prepares to climb.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Trevor checks the shaft for traps, but doesn't find anything. If someone had trapped it since your last entry, it is cunningly hidden.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"No traps on the SHAFT.  I say we SCREW up our courage and HEAD on down."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

*OOC: Rolling my eyes at Leif's post. LOL. *


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2009)

OOC:  Thank you, thank you.  I'll be here all week.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

*OOC: So, who is going down first?*


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

The Valiant, Undaunted, yet Foolhardy Trevor will take the lead, searcing for traps as he descends, and keeping Coraine and Ragnok within an easy arm's reach of him as he does so.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Trevor grabs hold of the iron rungs and begins down the ladder at a painstakingly SLOW pace, checking for traps as he moves downward, cubit by cubit. The rest of you gather around the top of the shaft, waiting for him to descend far enough that the next person can start down.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

 "Pardon my slowness, but I figure better safe than sorry!  Or, if any of you are in a hurry, I can let you go first...."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

And thus does the former soldier make his way down the shaft and into the darkness below.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 9, 2009)

"Hold on, Trevor. I'm coming down now."

Ragnok descends with far greater alacrity than Trevor had.

"Now, when the others are here, let's you and I lead the way - and pray that there's a secret entrance in this blasted tunnel!"

OOC: Search +1, +3 to find unusual stonework.

Any way we can get a couple of Aid Another checks from the others?


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Thanks, Ragnok!  At least the BRAVE members of the band are here!" says Trevor, peering up at Coraine.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 10, 2009)

Kurt waits patiently for his turn to descend, spending the time watching out for uninvited guests.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

The shaft drops down some thirty feet into a small chamber. Against one wall still stands the old wooden table you had previously noted. A five foot wide tunnel leads away to the west, rough-hewn through the limestone.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 10, 2009)

"This could take a while!"

Ragnok opens his heart to the call of stone and examines the walls of the chamber, and the corridor beyond.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2009)

Coraine waits for the others to descend, keeping alert.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Neither Ragnok nor Trevor find any sign of a concealed portal in this small chamber. Ragnok starts down the corridor, examining the limestone walls as he slowly walks. He recalls that the passage runs some five or six hundred feet before it opens into another chamber. It will definitely take some time.

*Assuming normal full-round checks every five feet, it will really only take 10-11 minutes to search down the corridor. We are talking significantly longer if you plan on Taking 20 , we are talking about 3-4 hours to check the corridor.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

After an hour of Ragnok and Trevor searching the corridor, they give up on it in frustration. There is nothing there. Instead they turn their attention to the circular 40' diameter chamber at the corridor's end. A 3' wide passage opens in the room's north wall. Ragnok knows that this runs for several hundred more feet, before ending in the side of a well shaft that rises to the site of an abandon cottage in the woods.

Taking their time searching the chamber, they are finally rewarded with success when they discover a hidden door of rough hewn stone, matching the chamber walls. It is set in the south wall, and when a catch is triggered, the stone portal pivots to allow access. A three foot wide passage leading into darkness leads away from the chamber in which you stand.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 10, 2009)

"Ha! This is more promising. Come on!"

Not waiting for confirmation, the dwarf sets off down the corridor. A moment or two later, however, he comes back, looking thoughtful.

"I'd rather young Trevor here wasn't in the front line all the time ... but the truth is that this passageway could be trapped. And if it's not, it's likely to open up somewhere where a little stealth might be necessary. Now, I can probably shake off the effects of whatever trap they've set there - but being quiet isn't exactly my forte. So come on, Trevor, lead the way! And I'll be right behind you!"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 10, 2009)

Kurt smiles as their efforts are finally rewarded. He assesses their current situation and decides that more healing would be appropriate before continuing.  Taking out the Wand of Lesser Retoration he.....
ooc: what's the current hit point totals?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

*OOC:: Coraine and Trevor are down 19 hit points each, and everyone else is down 7 hit points. Kurt has used 1 turn undead attempt.

Trevor -19 
Dara -7 
Verdis -7
Ragnok -7 
Coraine -19
Kurt -7
*


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 10, 2009)

OOC: Rhun, I thought Kurt had already healed 10 pts of damage. Hang on, I'll go back and check.

Sound of footsteps receding down the corridor ...
...
... and coming back again.

Yep, two lots of 5 hp each, in posts 281 & 292. That means we've all lost either 2 or 14 hp.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 10, 2009)

ooc: yep, two lousy rolls for a total of 10. One of Rhun's and one of mine. Thanks Boddy for chasing that down.

bic: .... applies the wand to Trevor and Coraine, healing each of the wounded warriors to near full health (11 hps each).


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Thanks, Kurt," says Trevor, feeling much better and ready now to begin the stealthy exploration of the newly discovered passageway.

OOC:  Not sure what Trev's current hit point level is.  Do I correctly ascertain that he is now -2 hp??


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Not sure what Trev's current hit point level is.  Do I correctly ascertain that he is now -2 hp??



-3, actually!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

*OOC: Based on the last few posts, PC status is as follows:

Trevor -3 
Dara -2 
Verdis -2
Ragnok -2 
Coraine -3
Kurt -2

Kurt has used two turn undead attempts, and two charges from wand of lesser vigor.
*


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

Boddynock said:


> -3, actually!





Rhun said:


> *OOC: Based on the last few posts, PC status is as follows:
> Trevor -3
> *



That's still great, compared to what it was!  Thanks!!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

Trevor leads the way down the very narrow corridor, followed by Ragnok, Dara, Kurt, Verdis and Coraine. The rough limestone walls are moist here and there, and covered with nitre in spots. You continue to tread south, and those of you with keen sense of direction realize this corridor is bound to intersect the dungeons beneath the Temple proper.


[sblock=For Boddy/Ragnok]
Ragnok's keen dwarven sense of stone tells him that this tunnel is sloping down slightly; not much, but certain to go quite deep over the length of its run. Possibly deeper into the dungeons beneath the Temple than the group has delved before.
[/sblock]


*OOC: I hope that marching order works for now. Who has the light source? Verdis and his sunrods?*


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

As the group continues to trek ever onward and downward, Trevor begins to feel a big anxious, and so draws his magic warhammer, Mr. Crusher, so that he will be ready should troulble come upon them.  "Can't be too careful down here.  After all, we'll be back in the bowels of the temple soon enough!"

OOC:  Never mind about the sword thing, Rhun, Trev doesn't even have a magic sword any longer, he has a magic warhammer.  Duhhh.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

*OOC: Unless otherwise stated, no magic weapons in my games shed light. If you want to have light added as part of the enchantment process, that is fine though. However, isn't Trevor carrying the flaming sword? If so, the flames illuminate as a torch. Let's take this conversation to the OOC thread.*


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2009)

Coraine keeps an eye on the rear and the front, greatful for the healing he received earlier.

OOC: Kurt healed Coraine of 11hp as well, so his also -2.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trev thinks, _"I wonder why Coraine keeps eyeing my rear?  You don't suppose........nahhh, surely it's nothing!"_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2009)

stonegod said:


> OOC: Kurt healed Coraine of 11hp as well, so his also -2.





*OOC: Fumble finger...that was supposed to read -3, not -13. Sorry.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 10, 2009)

Ragnok speaks quietly, his voice rumbling in the enclosed space.

"We're going down. I wouldn't be surprised if this comes out lower down than we've been in the Temple before."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2009)

*Dara*

_“There's only one way to fine out...”_ Dara says, following Ragnok down.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

The passage travels in a generally south direction, and after several hundred feet the slope becomes more noticeable to those who are not of dwarven blood. By the time it turns east and widens into the more common ten foot wide corridor you are accustomed to beneath the Temple, you estimate you've traveled over 600' from the chamber in which the concealed door was discovered. Ahead, it looks like the hallway opens into a chamber of some sort.


*Map to come shortly.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor takes a moment to slip on his stealthy shoes and knock the cobwebs off his Warhammer.

"Business is about to pick up, folks!" he quietly mutters.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 11, 2009)

Ragnok walks as stealthily as he can at Trevor's side, Norryjar crackling quietly in his hands.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Speaking just loud enough to be heard over the incessant 'clanking' and 'clinking' made by Ragnok, Trevor says, "Criminy!  It's a good thing you don't make you living by stealth!"


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 12, 2009)

"Aye lad, well, considering that beacon you have to rely on to see where you're going, I think that if they put the two of us together, they'd come up with a first-rate thief."


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I suppose.  IF such a monstrosity could be suffered to live!"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2009)

Keep it moving. Evil isn't going to kill itself. Usually. Coraine whispers.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"What say we lend it a hand or three, then?"   Trevor softly answers the mighty paladin.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2009)

*Verdis*

The Warlock plods along at the rear of the group clutching his crossbow. The sunrod strapped to it casts menacing shadows in front of the group.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 13, 2009)

A patient and wary Kurt walks beside the Warlock.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

You round the corner and head south, and the passage opens into a twenty by thirty foot chamber. Just as you cross the threshold, a runnel of flame appears from the center of the eastern wall, spreading rapidly along the wall before wrapping around the corners and continuing on along the north and south walls. The moving flame creates lines of brilliance along the walls, and then send up a spray of fiery streams as the flame runs into a pair of large sconces just at the corners where the north and south corridors enter the room. The leaping flames from the cressets light the entire area.

As you continue to watch, five blood-red candles on the floor suddenly flare to life, illuminating a summoning circle etched into the stone. There is a flash of flame and smoke from the circle, the smell of brimstone, and a demonic shape steps forth; it appears as a gaunt humanoid covered in black, leathery skin. It has pointed ears, and a mouth of jagged teeth, with a large curved horn rising from the back of its head.

The thing glares at you with eyes of hellfire, malevolence filling its gaze. "Who dares summon me?" it bellows in a rasping, evil voice.





--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 14, 2009)

OOC: Clarification, please. Does the fiend step out of the summoning circle?

If so, perhaps we've triggered an alarm to summon a sentry. If not, then whoever actually summoned it may be close by.

Either way, we could be facing reinforcements for the nasty some time soon.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2009)

*OOC: The fiend is still within the circle. He hasn't made a move to step out of it yet.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 14, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor immediately assumes a defensive posture and moves to F66, taking great care to leave the plane of the circle utterly inviolate.

Move action: to F66
Std. Action:  Full Defense.
Minor Action: Trevor kisses his own sweet a** goodbye!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock starts at the sight of such a foe, he raises his crossbow and takes careful aim, but does not fire. 

OOC: Holding action pending the critter leaving the circle or otherwise attacking.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2009)

Kurt's eyes narrow suspiciously as the creature appears.
ooc: attempts Knowledge check; Religion +7, The Planes +6, Spellcraft +6.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

[sblock=For Kurt]
Kurt knows that the creature before them is a Babau Demon. He knows that they often serve as assassins for the various demon lords, and that they known to be ferocious, cunning and devious.

Other than they typical strengths and weakness associated with demonkind, Kurt knows little of their abilities.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2009)

Coraine pushes is way to the fore, shielding Trevor. Sword and shield in hand, he looks over at Kurt waiting for a sign.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Free Action: Trevor breathes a heavy sigh of relief as Coraine interposes himself between Trev and the Outsider.  "Thanks, buddy, I owe you a big one."

OOC:  Thanks for reminding me that I do NOT need to jump headlong into melee with this dude!


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Thanks for reminding me that I do NOT need to jump headlong into melee with this dude!



OOC: Knights... taking it so you don't have to since 2006.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

OOC:  Knights, gotta love 'em!


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2009)

"A Babau demon," Kurt says simply to the party. "Cunning blighters.  Either it can't leave the summoning circle, or it is waiting for something - likely a mistake by us or it knows reinforcements are on the way."

Kurt casts Magical Vestment on his armor (meant to do so earlier!).


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

The demon stands before you, as if waiting for an answer to its question, its evil gaze sweeping over all of you. It flexes its clawed hands, as if eager to sink them into your flesh.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2009)

Kurt steps forward. "I know the work you do," he says flatly. "And you have none with us. So begone back to whe're you came from."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara looks at the scene, wondering whether the demon was summoned before they broke the might of the fire temple... those circles could hold them for quite some time.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 15, 2009)

"Either we go through those doors beside it, or we go down that corridor opposite.  Or we just kill it. I know which one gets my vote."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2009)

Kurt nods thoughtfully. "If it can't reach us, then I say we leave it alone..... For now," he says.

"The corridor?" he suggests.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I'm not too sure that I like the thought of leaving that beast behind us, but I guess that beats doing battle with it now."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2009)

The demonic being in the summoning circle laughs hideously as you discuss your options. "Foolish mortals!" it bellows. "I shall slay the lot of you, and you shall know unending torment when I take your souls back to the Abyss!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"If we're going, then let's hurry and get away from that creepy bas****!!"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2009)

Corraine's eyes narrows, and looks back at those more knowledgable than him about such arcane matters. While they think, he tries to discern the creature's true motives. Bluster all you wish, fiend. We are stronger than you believe.

*OOC: Sense Motive for Hunch/Figure out what its intents are: 22*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=For Coraine]
Coraine believes that the fiend may simply be trying to delay the group at this point.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor concentrates on keeping his knees from knocking together, and looking calm and in control.  "Yeah, that's right, Demon Baby, we bad, we bad!"


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2009)

Coraine keeps his blade pointed at the demon. Let us begone, friends. This creature seeks to delay us for its own ends. Let us not give it satisfaction.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Keeping the 'tank' known as Coraine between himself and the demon thingy at all times, Trevor moves out as quickly as he can while maintaining what decorum and dignity he has left.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 16, 2009)

Ragnok will move off as well, dawdling just long enough to make sure that the others pass the demon in its circle safely.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

The demon watches as you move to leave, eyes gleaming, slaver dripping from its jaws.

*OOC: Which direction are you headed?*


----------



## Legildur (Jun 16, 2009)

Kurt nods silently in agreement to Coraine's suggestion, but waits for the others to decide which direction, for he sees good and ill equally in each option.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 16, 2009)

"Now as I see, we'd best head towards that narrow passageway. Here, Trevor, I'll take the lead. And we'd best have a fighter at the rear, in case ugly there calls on reinforcements."

OOC: South.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

The demon's head merely turns to follow you as you leave. Falling into line, you follow Ragnok down the narrow passage to the south. After some fifty feet or so the passage ends in a short, steep set of stone stairs (OOC: say that ten time in a row as fast as you can). The stairs rise some fifteen feet, leading to a trapdoor set in the ceiling above. At the bottom of the stairs, a small twig broom lies against the wall.


--- MAP POST ---


----------



## stonegod (Jun 16, 2009)

Coraine kept to the back, keeping an eye behind them. Seeing the door, he raised an eyebrow. We leave here, whatever that fiend guards will remain. Perhaps we should check these other rooms before leaving?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 16, 2009)

"Check for secret doors," Kurt suggests to Trevor as he gestures towards the end of the corridor. "It could be that it is a decoy. Or maybe I'm just being paranoid."

The cleric then turns to Coraine. "I don't know myself which way we should go."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2009)

*Dara*

_“If you could get out there, you would have done so already. So stop your foolish threats, fiend!”_

Dara is about to step forward to take a closer look at the circle, that traps the demon, as the rest is already about to leave.

_“Guys? That circle likely won't hold that fiend forever... we would better get rid of it now than later, when it can move freely.”_


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor looks for secret doors where Kurt indicates.

Search +9


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

*OOC: Guys, I really need you to come together on an action...I had already posted you had left the demon chamber, but apparently Dara wants to investigate it more fully? Is she going to return to look while Trevor checks for secret doors? Etc, etc?*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2009)

*Dara*

OOC: Dara will follow the others, but asks them to reconsider that choice (as I posted above)


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Hearing Dara's warning, Trevor pauses in his search and says, "But, if we attack it, won't that also free it from the circle?  Obviously I don't know about these magical things, that's just what my old granny used to tell me, 'Leave them demons alone in they cursed circles, else they'll grab ye and take ye straight to hell,' she'd say.  But you and Verdis are the experts here.  If you say that it must stay in the circle while we whittle away at it, then, yes, I very much agree, Dara."

[sblock=OOC]Hope you don't mind this, Rhun.  I'm hoping that Trevor is totally wrong about this, in which case you won't mind at all, will you?   But, on the off-chance that he is right, I've at least tried to give a half-baked excuse for how a fighter/rogue came across such information. *shrug* I'll edit it as much as you want.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rhun]Thanks for your approval!  Yeah, "color" is what I was going for.  (Yellow to be exact! )  And, as far as who's to say, I dunno, but it surely isn't the rogue![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

[sblock=For Leif]
I have no problem interjecting a little color and rumor into the game like that. Whether it is accurate or not...whose to say? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Well, I have no practical experience with that kind of magic, but in theory the circle should hold it even if we attack it, unless the circle itself gets damaged. I assume, that the summoner knew what he was doing. It certainly looks like it. The problem is, the magic won't last forever, maybe a few hours, maybe a few days still. But if we leave it, eventually, it will get out of it and then we might face it under less favourable conditions.”_


----------



## Legildur (Jun 17, 2009)

"Leave well enough alone, I say," says Kurt. "If it be trapped there then it can't harm us.  The longer we tarry, the longer the defenses have to converge on us, for if Coraine is right in that it was trying to delay us, then that is what they are doing right now. And I don't want to meet them where they expect us to be."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Trevor searches the steps ahead of him, and the walls to either side, but doesn't discover any concealed portals. Just the trapdoor set in the ceiling above, easily reached by walking up the steps.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I can find no way out of this place, except yon obvious one there," says Trevor pointing up at the trap door above.

[sblock=Rhun]As far as 'accuracy' of the rumor Trev spouted is concerned, well, it is just a rumor, and Granny Champlaign surely was no Summoner, either! [/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 17, 2009)

Kurt nods in satisfaction. "Thought it might be a decoy," he mutters. "Up?" he asks quietly, looking to the others.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Rhun]As far as 'accuracy' of the rumor Trev spouted is concerned, well, it is just a rumor, and Granny Champlaign surely was no Summoner, either! [/sblock]





[sblock=Leif]
Ha, so you think! Guess who the BBEG is going to be? Granny Champlaign in all her Elemental Evil Summoning glory! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock concurs, "Up." He is looking over his shoulder even more than usual with thoughts of fiery demons on his heels.


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor sighs, "I always go where I'm told.  Well, sometimes, at least."  Unless somebody else moves to do so, Trevor begins moving up the stairs, searching quickly as he goes.  When he reaches the door he will listen carefully.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2009)

Trevor gains the top of the stairs, and presses his ear against the trapdoor, listening for any sounds from beyond. The rest of you wait patiently behind him.


*OOC: Hope to have a better post up tonight or possibly tomorrow depending on how the rest of the night goes.*


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

*COMBAT - Surprise Round*

As Trevor presses his head against the trapdoor, listening for signs of enemy above, you all suddenly hear an evil cackling sound from behind...a voice that is assuredly not the demon. A short verse of arcane words follow, and then a powerful stroke of lightning zips down the narrow hallway, electrifying you all.

You all try to jump out of the path of the blast, and most of you succeed; Ragnok and Daran take the full brunt of the powerful stroke. Your bodies all twitch and shudder, but you manage to shake off the worst; except Dara: she looks as though she may fall at any moment.

As your bodies convulse, spark and smoke, you manage to turn to regard a tall slender man standing behind you. He sports a bald head and short, arrowshaped goatee. He is well-dressed in plush black silk robes lined with silver-white ermine fur; the robes themselves have glyphs and such stiched onto them, in fine silvery thread. The man grins evilly at you. "Kneel before the might of Falrinth!" he cries.


*SURPRISE ROUND; Initiative Count below goes into effect on Round 1, which I will post shortly.

And Thanee, I apologize, but the dice HATE you tonight.


Initiative Count
24 Trevor: listen 18 vrs DC 19 (surprised), reflex save vrs DC17 18 (success) - no damage due to evasion class feature
21 Ragnok: listen 15 vrs DC 19 (surprised),  reflex save vrs DC17 03 (failure) - takes 32 damage
16 Falrinth: cast Lightning Bolt
14 Coraine: listen 12 vrs DC17 (surprised),  reflex save vrs DC17 17 (success) - takes 16 damage
14 Kurt: listen 15 vrs DC18 (surprised),  reflex save vrs DC17 18 (success) - takes 16 damage
07 Verdis: listen 09 vrs DC17 (surprised),  reflex save vrs DC17 24 (success) - takes 16 damage
04 Dara: listen 04 vrs DC18 (surprised),  reflex save vrs DC17 04 (failure) - takes 32 damage


PC Status
Trevor 27/30
Dara 00/34, [DISABLED]
Verdis 09/27
Ragnok 07/41
Coraine 25/44
Kurt 20/38*


--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

*COMBAT - Round 1*

COMBAT - Round 1

Trevor moves down the steps from his position under the trapdoor and back through the group toward the wizard.

*Leif, you were a little vague on what you wanted to accomplish with Trevor, so I moved him to where the passage widens. That sounds like what you wanted to accomplish.*

Ragnok grabs a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds and chugs it while he waits for the others to get out of his way.

Falrinth chuckles and backs down the passage to the north. As he moves, he points his hand at Trevor and utters arcane words. Four streaks of shimmering white energy leap across the space between the wizard and Trevor, striking the soldier and sending convulsions of pain through his body.

Grimacing from his wounds, Corraine did not let them keep him down. Foul mage! Take you magic out on me! He moved forward carefully, shield ready even though he knew it was of little use.

A now dour Kurt turns his attention to the immediate problem of keeping his companions alive. He starts with a burst of Heironeous' Glory before taking the battle to the wizard by creating a floating longsword of pure force with which to smite him and then hustles forward 20 feet. The longsword slashes at Falrinth, but it unable to slip past the wizard's defenses.

Verdis raises his ready crossbow (1d20+8=13), but his aim is off. He tries to stay flat against the wall as the warrior types squeeze past.

Dara considers it a good idea to heal herself with her newly acquired belt, being barely able to stand straight.

*

Initiative Count
24 Trevor: double move;
21 Ragnok: retrieve potion; drink CMW potion healing 15 points (remember to reroll any 1s on healing effects...I rerolled your 1 for you) 
16 Falrinth: move, cast magic missile vrs Trevor for 15 damage; Will Save vrs Tes of Mettle DC15 26 (success)
14 Coraine: double move, use Test of Mettle vrs Falrinth
14 Kurt: Invokes Sacred Purification healing 10 points [swift action]; casts Spiritual Weapon (+6 atk for 1d8+1 damage, 19-20/x2) [standard action]; move 20ft to D/E73 [move action].
14 Spiritual Weapon: Attack vrs F 19 (miss)
07 Verdis: crossbow vrs F 13 (miss)
04 Dara: uses healing belt, healing 9 points

PC Status
Trevor 22/30
Dara 19/34
Verdis 19/27
Ragnok 32/41
Coraine 35/44
Kurt 30/38; spiritual weapon r1/5*


--- MAP POST ---


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 22, 2009)

Ragnok grabs a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds and chugs it while he waits for the others to get out of his way. Once he has a clear path, he charges, screaming, at Sparky.

Potion of CModW: (2d8+3=10)


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Trevor is, likewise, unable to move freely because of his position in the group.  Assuming that Ragnok is able to execute his planned charge, then Trevor will move up and make sure that Dara is stable before continuing toward the foe.  From my count of the intervening squares, I doubt if he can reach the point where the passage widens, but Trevor will get as close as he is able to do.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2009)

*OOC: FYI, you can move freely through allies, with the exception of the charge option.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP17/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Gosh!  I knew that! Grrr!!
OOC: When Trev stops to check on Dara, does she mention the trapdoor to him?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2009)

OOC: No, of course not! Since Trevor isn't next to it anymore, it is pointless, anyways, and mentioning it might just have him stray further from heading to the bad guy and poking him with his sword.


----------



## Leif (Jun 24, 2009)

Very well, Trevor will act as stated previously in post 433.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 24, 2009)

OOC: Just to make it clear. I assume that Ragnok won't be going anywhere this round, since a move action to retrieve the potion and another to drink it make up his full complement.

Am I right in assuming that, if he has a clear path (no friends in between), he can actually hustle to be next to the caster? No attack, just double move? Or would that have to be a run?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: Distance from Ragnok to the caster is about 60 ft., so a double move would not be enough, since he only covers 2x 20 ft. = 40 ft. that way.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: Run at 3x move per round = 60 ft. Which means he could take one round to run to the bad guy, and on the next round he could pound him. 

This is listed in the SRD as a tactical move per round, so I guess he should be able to do that. Or is there some incredibly obvious rule forbidding this which I've forgotten?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: Run should work, yes.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2009)

*Verdis*

Verdis raises his ready crossbow (1d20+8=13), but his aim is off. He tries to stay flat against the wall as the warrior types squeeze past.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

*As noted in the OOC thread, sorry for the delays. I'll get the next IC post up tomorrow. Thanks for your patience.*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2009)

*OOC: Actions updated for round 1, pending actions from the rest of the group. Again I apologize for all the delays, but I think I should be back on track now. *


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2009)

Grimacing from his wounds, Corraine did not let them keep him down. Foul mage! Take you magic out on me! He moved forward carefully, shield ready even though he knew it was of little use.

OOC: Test of Mettle vs F: If F has CR greater than or equal to Coraine's level -2, and fails a DC 15 Will save, he must attack Coraine with a ranged or melee attack (or include in the effect of any ability) in preference to any other target if the opponent chooses to attack; if anyone else attacks an affected opponent, the effect ends for that opponent. Use Shield Ward against F (raising AC and touch by 1) and double move to D67.


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP12/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"AAUUGGHHHH!"  Screams Trevor as he dashes towards the vile mage, WarHammer drawn and ready for some head-bashing.  He gets all of two steps before he remembers what happened the last time he tried some s*** like that! Slamming full on his trusty brakes, Trevor retreats back to the safety (he hopes) of the bosom of his friends. 

Move: to D/E 75 and hides behind Coraine.
Standard Action:  Whimper!


----------



## Legildur (Jul 4, 2009)

A now dour Kurt turns his attention to the immediate problem of keeping his companions alive. He starts with a burst of Heironeous' Glory before taking the battle to the wizard by creating a floating longsword of pure force with which to smite him and then hustles forward 20 feet.
ooc: Invokes _Sacred Purification_ (heals 1d8+2 hit points for all living things within 60ft radius) [swift action]; casts _Spiritual Weapon_ (+6 atk for 1d8+1 damage, 19-20/x2) [standard action]; move 20ft to D/E73 [move action].


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara considers it a good idea to heal herself with her newly acquired belt, being barely able to stand straight.


OOC: Use Healing Belt (heals 2d8).


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP12/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Likewise, Trevor will quickly remove and break two of his tiles of _Cure Light Wounds_ (cl1).

"Ahhh, that's a little bit better!"


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> Likewise, Trevor will quickly remove and break two of his tiles of _Cure Light Wounds_ (cl1).
> 
> "Ahhh, that's a little bit better!"



OOC: Does that mean he spends two rounds doing that?


----------



## Leif (Jul 5, 2009)

OOC:  Ok, I expected Rhun to possibly have an issue with this, but not YOU, Boddy!   If possible, Trev will hold a stack of two tiles and break both at the same time in one round.  If that can't be done, then let's just start with one, and I'll have the option (perhaps) to do it again next round.  Very well, one this round and one next round.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

*COMBAT - Round 2 thru IC 16*

Trevor moves back down the corridor, and takes shelter behind Kurt. He pulls a healing tile from a pocket and crumbles it in hand, sighing as a warm pulse of healing flows into his body. With the exception of a little exhaustion, Trevor feels almost completely refreshed.

Ragnok runs full pelt past his friends, ending up alongside Coraine. He eyes the wizard hungrily but mutters to the knight, "Watch the demon! You can bet that mongrel spellcaster's got something up his sleeve."

The demon though merely watches the unfolding action silently.

Falrinth continues to chuckle. Although you get the feeling that perhaps this wizard is a bit unstable in mind, his powers seem impressive nonetheless. Arcane words flow from his mouth, as his hands go through intricate gestures, and a crackling wall of flames suddenly appears before Coraine and Ragnok, overwhelming them with its heat, and burning at their flesh.





*Round 1 updated above.

Initiative Count
24 Trevor: move, use tile of cure light wounds healing 6 points of damage
21 Ragnok: run
16 Falrinth: cast wall of fire, causing 8 damage to Coraine and 6 damage to Coraine
14 Coraine: 
14 Kurt: 
14 Spiritual Weapon: 
07 Verdis: 
04 Dara: 

PC Status
Trevor 28/30
Dara 19/34
Verdis 19/27
Ragnok 24/41
Coraine 29/44
Kurt 30/38; spiritual weapon r1/5*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

*OOC: Leif, please repost whichever action Trevor is actually going to take this round. You have two contradictory posts above.

Also, Trevor may only use one tile per round. The same rules apply to them as do to standard healing potions.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 9, 2009)

Ragnok runs full pelt past his friends, ending up alongside Coraine. He eyes the wizard hungrily but mutters to the knight, "Watch the demon! You can bet that mongrel spellcaster's got something up his sleeve."


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP12/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor's actions:

Move: to D/E 75 and hides behind Coraine.
Standard Action: Use a healing tile (this was his first of two, I think)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Smart Initiative Trick]Stop the current round after Falrinth has acted and immediately begin a new one looking like this...

*Initiative Count
--- round 2 ---
14 Coraine:
14 Kurt:
14 Spiritual Weapon:
07 Verdis:
04 Dara:
--- round 3 ---
24 Trevor:
21 Ragnok:
16 Falrinth:*

That way, we only got one PC block instead of two, which will speed things up a bit, while being effectively the same order. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

[sblock=For Thanee]
D'oh! Why didn't I think of that? Thats for the suggestion...I will make it happen.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

*OOC: FYI, I plan to get the game back on track this weekend. *


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

*Combat - Round 2/Round 3*

*OOC: I really, really apologize for such a long lull in the action. Hopefully, I can now get everything back on track. Thanks for all of your patience.*

Coraine looks over at Ragnok and winks. To die fighting evil is a worthy cause, is it not? With that, the knight charges through the wall of flame, scorching himself but throwing it all at the mage before him. The knight's blade deflects off some sort of mystical force protecting the wizard.

Kurt curses quietly to himself as the wall of flame erupts before them. He immediately unleashes a further Sacred Purification to aid his companions before moving forward as far as the intense heat will allow, waiting for something to develop. His summoned weapon harries the spellcaster, but fails to strike a solid blow.

The warlock takes to the walls and runs up to the ceiling and moves close to the fire, but hesitates unwilling to roast himself just yet. He pulls out a potion of curing and holds it ready before steeling himself to make the run through the flame.

Dara pulls out the scroll from her pack and casts one of the spells from it.

Trevor remains behind Kurt.

Ragnok chuckles at the young knight's spirit. Feeling the healing surge through his body, he looks back and nods at Kurt before rushing, screaming, through the flames. He charges at the misbegotten magic user, Norryjar raised like a crackling doom. The blade strikes true, and draws blood from the wizard, but doesn't cause nearly the damage Ragnok expected...it feels as though the man's skin is made of stone.

Falrint steps away from his foes, and raises a hand, sending a cone of flame searing at the two already singed warriors. Unable to avoid the flames, Ragnok is overcome and collapses to the ground. Coraine remains standing, but realizes he is on his last legs before he too falls.




*Round 2 thru initiative count 16 updated above. 

After the last round, a wall of fire now burns between Falrinth and the party. Please take a look at the map, and let me know your actions. ALL PCs may post their next round of actions prior to Falrinth acting again.



Initiative Count
--- round 2 ---
14 Coraine: charge action, takes 13 damage from wall of fire, longsword vrs F [PA3] 18 (miss); reflex save vrs DC16 12 (fail), takes 14 points damage 
14 Kurt: sacred purification heals 5 points, 5' step. Ready move action.
14 Spiritual Weapon: attack vrs F 16 (miss)
07 Verdis: move, retrieve potion
04 Dara: use scroll, cast resist energy (fire)
--- round 3 ----
24 Trevor: move
21 Ragnok: charge action, takes 17 damage from wall of fire, waraxe vrs Falrinth 29 (hit), damage 17; reflex save vrs DC16 9 (fail), takes 14 points damage
16 Falrinth: cast burning hands, damage 14


PC Status
Trevor 30/30
Dara 24/34
Verdis 24/27
Ragnok -2/41
Coraine 07/44
Kurt 35/38; spiritual weapon r2/5*

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Falrinth -7
[/sblock]


--- MAP POST ---


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2009)

Coraine looks over at Ragnok and winks. To die fighting evil is a worthy cause, is it not? With that, the knight charges through the wall of flame, scorching himself but throwing it all at the mage before him.

*OOC: Use fighting challenge to gain +1 to Will saves and +1 to attack/damage against F. Charge through the wall (5 fire damage before the +CL damage) at F with Power attack of 3: AC 18, 16hp.

Staus: Test of Mettle: 7 rounds, Fighting Challenge: 8 rounds*


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP12/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor will stick to Kurt's six like a proverbial bad penny, only hesitating if the K man moves into/through the flame.  Trev's not sure he's up for self-immolation today.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Charge through the wall (5 fire damage before the +CL damage)





*OOC: In the future, please let me make these sorts of rolls...because now you are going to know exactly what level Falrinth is. *


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: In the future, please let me make these sorts of rolls...because now you are going to know exactly what level Falrinth is. *



*Not my intent, but it does, doesn't it.  You could always reroll...*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

stonegod said:


> *Not my intent, but it does, doesn't it.  You could always reroll...*





*OOC: I thought about it, but I'd probably roll a 12! And that would suck. LOL.*


----------



## Legildur (Aug 16, 2009)

Kurt curses quietly to himself as the wall of flame erupts before them. He immediately unleashes a further _Sacred Purification_ (cure 1d8+2 hps to all within 60ft radius) to aid his companions before moving forward as far as the intense heat will allow, waiting for something to develop.
ooc: non-action (spiritual weapon attack), swift action (sacred purification), standard action (5ft step and Ready to move forward should the wall drop)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2009)

*Dara*

OOC: We already know, that he is 7th or 8th level, anyways. 

Q: Can we still see him behind the wall of fire?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: We already know, that he is 7th or 8th level, anyways.





*True, but he could be 15! *



Thanee said:


> Q: Can we still see him behind the wall of fire?




*Spell description says "opaque," so I have to rule no, you can't see beyond the wall.*


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 16, 2009)

Ragnok chuckles at the young knight's spirit. Feeling the healing surge through his body, he looks back and nods at Kurt before rushing, screaming, through the flames. He charges at the misbegotten magic user, Norryjar raised like a crackling doom.

OOC1: Attack +12 (charge to E61), damage 1d10+1d6+13. Power Attack for 2 points. AC 18 for the rest of his move.

OOC2: I've just realised something. I should have given him a level of barbarian instead of fighter at the last level-up. Given his existing character type, and his experience with the fire gem, I can easily see him losing it at this point in the battle and just going berserk! Ah well, maybe next time.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara pulls out the scroll from her pack and casts one of the spells from it.


OOC: _Resist Energy (fire)_


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

*Verdis*

OOC: How high is the ceiling? Does the wall of fire reach all the way to it?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: How high is the ceiling? Does the wall of fire reach all the way to it?




*OOC: The corridors are arched, reaching a peak height of about 17'. However, the wall of fire fills the entire space.*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock takes to the walls and runs up to the ceiling and moves close to the fire, but hesitates unwilling to roast himself just yet. He pulls out a potion of curing and holds it ready before steeling himself to make the run through the flame.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP12/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor is still outside the wall of flame when Verdis arrives there, scroll in hand.  "What do you think, Verdis, would they ever let us live it down if we stayed on this side of the flames?  I really don't want to scorch my fine boots!"


FYI:  Trev if scared spitless and hoping that his friends finish off this wizard-dude before he has to do anything.  (But see next post, 476 )


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2009)

*OOC: Leif, you've posted twice this round so far, and I'm still not sure what Trevor's action is. Is he delaying, remaining where he is, using a scroll of some sort?*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> Trevor is still outside the wall of flame when Verdis arrives there, scroll in hand.  "What do you think, Verdis, would they ever let us live it down if we stayed on this side of the flames?  I really don't want to scorch my fine boots!"




Speaking down from above Verdis tries to look calm, "I guess we're gonna have to go through. But I can't say I'm thrilled about scorching my hind parts going through either."


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP12/36,+1Lngswd+8,1-8+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"**Gulp!**"

Trev's not about to go through the flames with his current hp total, even taking into account the recent 1d8+2 healilng!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

*Round 3/4*

oraine continues to smile, spitting char and blood as he stares down the mage. "Burn me and my companions, but we will arise again to stop you. Ours is an eternal fight, that fire and fear cannot conquor!" Stepping up, arms wide, he chuckles. "And will fall, mage!" Coraine slips in a spot of the mage's blood caused from wound Ragnok had struck earlier, and his aim is completely spoiled, and the mage easily sidesteps the clumsy grab.

Kurt sucks his breath in as he sees Coraine and Ragnok brave the flames. Shamed by their actions, he summons his own courage and rushes the wall of fire. Seeing Ragnok down and Coraine badly burned, Kurt once again calls on the power of the Invincible One to aid them in the only way he can right now.

Meanwhile, the spectral blade manages to penetrate the wizard's defenses, scoring a solid hit upon his body.

Staying on the ceiling, Verdis runs through the flames (to F63) and downs the potion in his hand, which helps only to take the sting out of the severe burns he had just suffered.

Trevor hesitates as his friends bravely enter the fire. "Come on, Champlaign! Are you going to let that woman shame you?? Apparently so, for the moment, at least."

Revived by Kurt's healing, Ragnok slowly climbs to his feet and readies Norryjar to taste the wizard's blood.

Faced with the prospect of melee against three charging warriors, the wizard steps back from Ragnok. He sneers at you. "We shall meet again, worms! And then you shall feel Falrinth's wrath!" With that, he speaks a word of power, and disappears in a puff of sulphurous smelling smoke!

The wall of flames continues to crackle merrily.


[sblock=For Scotley & Thanee]
Both Verdis and Dara recognize the spell as Dimension Door, and realize that the mage could probably have reappeared anywhere within about 1/8 mile of your current position.

While the wall of fire continues, both realize that it will burn out shortly without the mage to concentrate on it.
[/sblock]


*Round 2/3 updated above.


Initiative Count
--- round 3 ---
14 Coraine: grapple, melee touch vrs F Natural 1 (fail)
14 Kurt: move, takes 14 damage from wall of fire; sacred purification heals 10 points
14 Spiritual Weapon: attack vrs F 22 (success), damage 7
07 Verdis: move to F63, takes 19 damage from WoF; use potion of cure light wounds healing 5 points
04 Dara: double move (you didn't note a location, so I used DM fiat), takes 16 damage from WoF
--- round 4 ----
24 Trevor: delay action
21 Ragnok: stand up from prone, 5' step
16 Falrinth: 5' step, cast dimension door


PC Status
Trevor 36/36
Dara 18/34
Verdis 13/27
Ragnok 08/41
Coraine 17/44
Kurt 31/38; spiritual weapon r3/5*

[sblock=Opponent Status]
Falrinth -14
[/sblock]


--- MAP POST ---


----------



## stonegod (Aug 17, 2009)

Coraine continues to smile, spitting char and blood as he stares down the mage. Burn me and my companions, but we will arise again to stop you. Ours is an eternal fight, that fire and fear cannot conquor! Stepping up, arms wide, he chuckles. And will fall, mage!

*OOC: 5' step forward. It look like F is unarmed, correct (he has no weapons in hand)? If so, Grapple time!  Since he's unarmed, no AoO from F. Melee Touch Attack: Nat 1! Well, it was nice knowing you! *


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara hopes for the best and quickly moves through the wall of fire and closer towards the battle. Seeing Ragnok on the ground, and the wizard too far to reach for now, she takes cover behind a nearby corner, careful not to step on the magic circle.


OOC: Double Move to F63.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 17, 2009)

Kurt sucks his breath in as he sees Coraine and Ragnok brave the flames.  Shamed by their actions, he summons his own courage and rushes the wall of fire. Seeing Ragnok down and Coraine badly burned, Kurt once again calls on the power of the Invincible One to aid them in the only way he can right now.
ooc: double move to E64 E66, uses _Sacred Purification_ to heal all within 60ft radius (yes, including Falrinth) of 1d8+2 hit points, letting his spiritual longsword do the dirty work (not that it will be effective).
ooc2: I was so hoping that Coraine would go the grapple; pity about the result.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2009)

OOC: If Kurt stops right after the Wall of Fire (66), Dara will still be within 60 ft. of him and also benefit from the healing (she will rush past after Kurt has acted).


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2009)

OOC, fyi:  Rhun you have Trevor's hp total listed as 30 in you party status post.  His new total hp, however, is 36 and has been so for some time now.

Trevor hesitates as his friends bravely enter the fire.  "Come on, Champlaign!  Are you going to let that woman shame you??  Apparently so, for the moment, at least."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2009)

*Verdis*

Staying on the ceiling, Verdis runs through the flames (to F63) and downs the potion in his hand. 

OOC: Cure light wounds.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

*Round 3/4 updated above. Combat is OVER.*


As Falrinth disappears, ash gray smoke and the smell of sulphur linger in the air. A moment later, the demon in the summoning circle suddenly disappears, and the flames burning in the cressets wink out as well.

The wall of fire continues to crackle in the silence of the dungeon, before it too disappears  a half minute of so later leaving you alone, with only the illumination of Verdis' sunrod lighting the area.


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1weapon+?,dam?+3, F+8,R+8,W+3*

OOC:  Title does not reflect any recent healing, if Trevor benefitted from Kurt's spell.....

Trevor looks around at his battered but still breathing friends, and sighs, "Bloody hell!  I've got a bad feeling about that wicked bas****."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2009)

*Dara*

Not quite satisfied with how things turned out, but still quite happy, that noone died, Dara looks around.

_“I wonder where the demon went to? An illusion maybe? Everyone alright? The mage has disappeared to some place within a quarter mile. He could be anywhere in this complex or even outside, no way we can find him now. We will have to wait for his eventual return to see this through to the end. For now, we should focus on other tasks, but stay vigilant.”_


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor ponders, "Do we have a way to keep him from doing that disappearing thing next time?  'Cause if he can keep doing that, and fighting us over and over and over, it's going to be a major pain in the..."Trevor looks at Kurt"...foot...to  take him out once and for all."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2009)

Bloodied and burned, Coraine grins at the dwarf and pats him on the shoulder while putting aside his sword. The work of stopping evil is never done, so neither are we. He turns to the priest. I appreciate what you have done, and our friend dwarf would appreciate more, though I would be remiss to request some for myself as well. As for our next task... He looks around at the rooms behind the now empty circle. Seems these rooms are now open to us.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 21, 2009)

Kurt ignores Coraine's words and independently assesses the state of his companions. He chews the inside of his left cheek as he weighs his options.

In the end, he closes his eyes and calls on Heironeous' blessing to heal them all Sacred Purification (1d8+2=6) of 6 hit points.

He then takes out a wand and it applies it to Dara, Ragnok x2 and Coraine x2 (wand of lesser vigor, heal 11 hps each application).  Kurt then substitutes to a different wand and applies it to Ragnok (Wand of Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=7))

ooc: status is full hps for everyone bar Kurt (-1).


----------



## Legildur (Aug 21, 2009)

"That cost us dearly," Kurt says quietly as he secures the second wand. "And for little, if any, gain.  Now they know we are here.  He must have been floating on air for us not to have heard him come in behind us."

"At least we are well rid of that demon.  I suggest we begin our explorations in the doors behind it's cage.  Maybe that wizard is there?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Most unpleasant." Verdis nods in the suggested direction. "I agree we need to keep moving." He shakes his head and says in jest, "everyone knows wizards can summon demons, but can demons summon wizard?"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 21, 2009)

"Ah, I saw red there for a while! The flames, and that mage's arrogance just set me off. No bonfire was going to keep me from spilling his blood. Maybe, if I'd been thinking more clearly, I could have found some way to stay on my feet a little longer, and to deal with him as he deserved."

Ragnok pauses, musing, and rubbing his chin. His blood pressure goes up another notch or two when he discovers great bare patches of skin, where his beard was burnt away by the flames.

"Blast! I'll chop that worm into little pieces when I catch up with him. Although I have to admit, we don't seem to be particularly well prepared to deal with blasts of flame. Isn't there some spell you magic folk could use to protect us?"

"Huh! Funny thing is, if I were still under the sway of that blasted gem, he couldn't have touched me. Still, all things considered, I'd rather be scorched than enslaved."

OOC: Just a little roleplay to foreshadow the move to barbarian which could happen next level!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2009)

Forewarned if forearmed, my friends. This wizard's tricks are now known to us, and warded we can now be. He moves towards the two doors behind the summoning circle, being careful to avoid it. He looks to Trevor. After you, friend


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor gives both doors a quick once-over, looking for anything that seems out of place.  Are the hinges visible on either door?   Is either one locked or secured in a way that is visible without touching the door?  Trevor is gleaning what information he can about both doors, but also searching for traps on both without actually touching either.

"Which one first, do you think?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> Trevor gives both doors a quick once-over, looking for anything that seems out of place.  Are the hinges visible on either door?   Is either one locked or secured in a way that is visible without touching the door?  Trevor is gleaning what information he can about both doors, but also searching for traps on both without actually touching either.





Both doors are crafted of heavy, treated bronzewood, banded in dark iron. Both appear to be locked, and the visible door hardware appears to be well-oiled and in good repair.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"To my trained eye, these portals both appear to be well-used and well-maintained.  I estimate that they both see regular, if not downright heavy, use.  So, I ask again:  Which one first?"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 22, 2009)

"Left," says Kurt, readied longsword in hand.
ooc: Door at H63.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2009)

It takes Trevor a couple of minutes to unlock the door. Beyond you find a plainly furnished twenty foot square room. Hanging on one wall is a vast assortment of weapons: a man-catcher, several varieties of punching daggers, knives of all types, swords, javelins, spears, maces, etc. All of the weapons appear to be extremely well cared for. 

Furnishings include a narrow cot, a small stand, a table, two chairs, a bench, a wardrobe and a heavy padlocked chest. Dishes and foodstuffs are on the table and a nearby shelf.


----------



## Leif (Aug 22, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"This room presents a disturbing tableau!  It almost looks like a place set up for the finalization of a deal to buy weapons.  Ahh, what do I know about such things, though!  It's probably nothing of the sort."

Trevor moves over and inspects the padlocked chest for traps, alarms, etc.  If he finds none then he will attempt to open the padlock.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 22, 2009)

Coraine inspects the weapons, giving care to the swords, especially looking for signs of make or usage. A warrior's room, not a mage's. Either trophies from our wizard, or an armory for someone else. He glances over to the warlock. Any magical, perchance?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 23, 2009)

With things well in hand, Kurt maintains a vigil at the door.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

*Verdis*

Coraine notes that the Warlock is already looking at the room with his eyes in that strange unfocused state that indicates he's looking beyond the mundane realm. "Hmm, what do we have here?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2009)

Trevor's search of the chest reveals that it is indeed trapped (Search Roll = 30, natural 20) with what appears to be a poison needle trap built into the lock.

None of the weapons on the wall appear to radiate any magic, but many of them are of exception (masterwork) quality. 

The wardrobe contains a vast assortment of different clothing of all types, colors and shapes.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 24, 2009)

Ragnok appraises the weapons displayed.

"Hmm, somebody's keen ... although they don't seem to be able to make up their mind."

OOC: Is there a dwarven waraxe amongst the arsenal? If so, is it MW? Are there any throwing hammers? Are any of them MW?


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Gentlemen, we have found ourselves a trapped lock here.  There seems to be a needle rigged up to prick one who tampers with the lock, and this bit of blackish goo is, doubtless some sort of nasty toxin.  Before I monkey around with this lock further, I'd like to know that we have some sort of antidote available and ready for quick application.  If, that is, continuing to havea _living_ trap-springer and lock-picker is agreeable to you gents."


----------



## Legildur (Aug 24, 2009)

Kurt's ears prick up as Trevor speaks.  Gesturing to Ragnok to take over watching out of the doorway, Heironeous' servant turns around.  "Aye lad, I can help you there," he says with obvious confidence, patting a pouch on his belt.  "I've treated with good results things from as simple as nettle burn through to the bite of a poisonous adder. Have no fear. But let me check things myself first."

ooc: <casts Detect Poison> to confirm presence of poison and then a DC 20 Wisdom check (at +3) to determine the exact type of poison; anyone able to assist?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

Legildur said:


> ooc: <casts Detect Poison> to confirm presence of poison and then a DC 20 Wisdom check (at +3) to determine the exact type of poison; anyone able to assist?




[sblock=For Legildur]
The needle is certainly poisoned, as Kurt's spell confirms. However, the exact type of poison elludes him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2009)

Boddynock said:


> OOC: Is there a dwarven waraxe amongst the arsenal? If so, is it MW? Are there any throwing hammers? Are any of them MW?





*OOC: There are no dwarven weapons or throwing hammers.*


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

With Kurt standing by to administer live-saving first aid, Trevor will proceed to attempt to remove the trap.  If he fails, he will try to fail in such a way as to remove the poisoned needle from the lock, so that the lock may be safely sprung later.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 25, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock stays well back from any trap-springing and stands ready with his crossbow.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 25, 2009)

Legildur said:


> Kurt's ears prick up as Trevor speaks.  Gesturing to Ragnok to take over watching out of the doorway



Ragnok nods to the cleric and takes his place on guard.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Trevor manages to disable the trap (Disable Device = 21), and then sets to work upon the lock. After several moments, he springs the heavy padlock.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 25, 2009)

"Good work," Kurt congratulates Trevor. "And lucky. For I know naught about poisons," he adds with a hidden wink to Coraine. He turns around and gives the thumbs up to Ragnok and Verdis as he moves to join them.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

*OOC: I'll get the chest contents and map and such posted up tonight, since I didn't bring my books to work with me. *


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*



Legildur said:


> "Good work," Kurt congratulates Trevor. "And lucky. For I know naught about poisons," he adds with a hidden wink to Coraine. He turns around and gives the thumbs up to Ragnok and Verdis as he moves to join them.



Tevor looks up at Kurt wide-eyed and slackjawed,  "Whaaaa????"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

*Verdis*

Moving closer, Verdis again extends his senses seeking any signs of magic in the box...

"Nice job Trevor. What did you find for us?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

The chest contains more miscellaneous garments, several garrotes, a vial of acid, a flask of alchemist fire, several vials of labeled poisons (arsenic, oil of taggit, large scorpion venom, and greenblood oil), a small leather bag holding 30 miscellaneous gems (mostly bloodstones, all of approximately 50 gold value each), a disguise kit, and a pouch containing 25 platinum pieces and 50 gold pieces.


--- MAP ---


----------



## Legildur (Aug 26, 2009)

"An assassin's lot, if ever I saw one," spits Kurt. "Do you think the demon-spawn would have a secret exit from this place?" he asks as a way of suggestion that the keener of eye among them search for a secret door.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor, still quivering from Kurt's previous announcement, shakes his head violently from side-to-side hoping to clear his addled wits.  Then, regaining a measure of his stoic composure and devil-may-care boldness, rises and begins his search for a secret portal, saying nothing.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

Trevor doesn't find any sort of secret or concealed portals anywhere in the chamber.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 26, 2009)

"Next door then young Trevor," Kurt says with a smile as he gestures with his hand for the group to exit the chamber and check the next door.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

*OOC: Are you taking the loot, or leaving it?*


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2009)

OOC:  We're taking it!  

IC:  Trevor moves to the indicated door and begins his sweep for traps starting about 5 feet away from the door, on the walls, floor, and, as best he can see, the ceiling.

As he is searching, he says, "I hope I grow accustomed to your wicked sense of humor before too much longer, Kurt.  Otherwise.... you may be the death of me yet."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

While not trapped, and not appearing to be locked, Trevor is unable to open the south door. Verdis' sight indicates the door is radiating a faint aura of abjuration.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I just don't understand it!  There's no lock that I can find, and there's clearly plenty of space around the door in its frame, so it isn't stuck, but I just can't seem to pry it open.  Maybe there's an ogre on the other side, holding it closed?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Or a spell... there are some that do this,”_ Dara adds.


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"In _that_ case," says Trevor as he moves away from the door with a bow and a flourish of his arm, "I yield to your expertise, Dara."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Yes, this door seems to be sealed with a abjuration. I fear that I lack the power needed to open it."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2009)

While the door does indeed appear to be sealed with magic, Ragnok is relatively certain that he can chop through the portal with _Norryjar_, if given a few minutes to do so. Obviously though, anything on the far side would be alerted to your presence.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 31, 2009)

Kurt silently suggests for Trevor to listen through the door.


----------



## Leif (Aug 31, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor looks back and Kurt and silently shakes his head, frowning as he points to his ear.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 31, 2009)

Ragnok watches the pantomime between Kurt and Leif, then frowns mightily and goes up to the door and listens at it.

OOC: Listen +1.

If he doesn't hear anything, he takes the crowbar out of his pack and tries to jemmy open the door.

OOC: Crowbar gives +2 circumstance bonus on strength check, so total modifier is + 6.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2009)

*Dara*

_“I would gladly tell you how to open this door, but I'm afraid, my experience with this kind of magic isn't all that great. But brute force is always an option, I guess,”_ Dara explains, as she sees Ragnok pull out his crowbar.


OOC: Spellcraft 10.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 31, 2009)

Ragnok turns to Dara and grins.

"Ah yes, brute force is *always* an option!"


----------



## Legildur (Aug 31, 2009)

Kurt steps up to lend his weight to the end of the crowbar
ooc: assist


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

No sound can be heard from behind the stout, iron-banded door.

Even using the crowbar, with both Ragnok and Kurt applying their strength and weight to the bar, they are unable to break the door open. Whatever magic is binding it is more powerful than the strength they can bring to bear.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2009)

*Verdis*

"To be foiled by a door is most inglorious. Can we maybe bash through the wall nearby instead?"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 1, 2009)

"Or go another way," Kurt reluctantly offers.


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Good idea, Verdis!  Maybe you can get Ragnok to implement your plan and dig us a short mine shaft around the door?"

[sblock=OOC for Scotley]Ooops, man!  Got my dwarves mixed up there!  I was thinking of Rogash. You say Rogash, I say Ragnok....[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 1, 2009)

Ragnok scowls, spits on his palms and rubs them together, then nods to Kurt and says, "Again!"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 1, 2009)

"Why not," agrees Kurt.
ooc: can we take 20?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Even taking time and combining your efforts, you are incapable of popping the door open with the crowbar. Despite the force holding it in place, the door itself still appears to be made of solid, iron-banded wood...you could probably chop through it with an axe and a few minutes time.


*DC is 35 to break the door...best you can do taking 20 is a 28, I believe. *


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Hell, let's just go around, what say you?"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 2, 2009)

Ragnok's dander is up. Not even bothering to reply to Trevor's suggestion, he goes back into the arsenal and scans for an axe.

"Damned if I'm going to ruin Norryjar's edge on a *door*!" he mutters.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

There are several axes in the other chamber. Even a short spear with a broad leafed head that could double as an axe.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 2, 2009)

Ragnok grabs the nearest axe and heads back to the door, where he starts swinging.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

While Ragnok is doing his 'home improvents', Trevor stands ready for action, looking all around, because he is just sure that someone or some_thing_ is going to be attracted to the Dwarvish racket that fills the temple.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 2, 2009)

Kurt curses himself for having not prepared a spell of _Silence_. However, seeing Ragnok's determination he decides that they need to take precautions.  Gesturing for Verdis to join him. He has the warlock watching the way they entered the complex, whilst he watches the tunnel that ends in the trap door, mentally rehearsing the components required to cast _Sound Burst_.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2009)

Whack, whack, whack! The noise of the battleaxe slamming into the door over and over echoes through the stone corridors. Finally, on the sixth strike, Ragnok breaks the bonds holding the now-shattered door in place. The portal swings open to reveal...

*I'll get the next IC post up tonight. Don't have my book with me! *


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

As Ragnok breaches the door and the group prepares to face the new challenge before them, Trevor feels compelled to remind everyone:  "Let's not forget to keep at least one eye peeled to our rear as we go forward now, for the noise may yet draw unwelcome attention to this place, and then the line of corpses will lead from here straight to us!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 3, 2009)

*Verdis*

The Warlock nods at Trevor's words, "I'll keep an eye on our back trail as always." He double checks his weapon and stays at the rear of the pack.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

Beyond the shattered door is obviously the abode of a magic-user. A thaumaturgic triangle stands at the threshold. The shelving which girdles the place is filled with stuffed and mumified animals, spell components, and all manner of strange items. A cloak covered with strange runes hangs by the door you have entered through. Another door is immediately to your right, upon which is tacked some note scribbled on parchment. There is a large bed, a small cabinet, a wardrobe, a stool and writing table, a brazier providing light and heat, and a pair of flickering oil lamps. A mat of woven rushes covers the plain stone floor. What appears to be a scroll lays on the floor in front of the door.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 3, 2009)

With the sound of Ragnok's success, Kurt moves to join them. "Wait," he says before anyone moves in.  "If the fiend retreated to here, then he has had time to lay traps for the unwary," he adds. "For example, that scroll lying on the floor could be a devious trap that detonates explosive runes.  Verdis, why don't you do your thing and check what is magical, and what is mundane. Then I can decide how Heironeous may be able to assist us."
ooc: Kurt has _Augury_, _Comprehend Languages_, _Read Magic_ and _Protection from Evil_ prepared, and he knows how to use them.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 3, 2009)

Ragnok nods his head emphatically in satisfaction as the door splinters. He then stands back while Kurt and Verdis check the room for magical traps.

Meantime, he checks the edge of the axe he appropriated. If it stood up under the onslaught, and seems to be of high quality, he slings it through a loop at his belt. If it's notched or blunted, or just of inferior quality, he tosses it on the floor to one side of the shattered door.

OOC: I did wonder if anyone was actually going to remind him *in so many words* that the noise might attract unwanted attention.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*



Legildur said:


> With the sound of Ragnok's success, Kurt moves to join them. "Wait," he says before anyone moves in.  "If the fiend retreated to here, then he has had time to lay traps for the unwary," he adds. "For example, that scroll lying on the floor could be a devious trap that detonates explosive runes.  Verdis, why don't you do your thing and check what is magical, and what is mundane. Then I can decide how Heironeous may be able to assist us."
> ooc: Kurt has _Augury_, _Comprehend Languages_, _Read Magic_ and _Protection from Evil_ prepared, and he knows how to use them.



Trevor swallows hard, and waits for the 'all clear' before entering the room, that looks to him like the closet of a wicked wzard.

[sblock=Ragnok/Boddynock]


Boddynock said:


> Ragnok nods his head emphatically in satisfaction as the door splinters. He then stands back while Kurt and Verdis check the room for magical traps.
> 
> Meantime, he checks the edge of the axe he appropriated. If it stood up under the onslaught, and seems to be of high quality, he slings it through a loop at his belt. If it's notched or blunted, or just of inferior quality, he tosses it on the floor to one side of the shattered door.
> 
> OOC: I did wonder if anyone was actually going to remind him *in so many words* that the noise might attract unwanted attention.



As you have, no doubt, already gathered from previous posts, this fact did occur to Trev, but he values his life just a bit too much to get between Ragnok and the intended target of his axe.  I figured Ragnok knew what he was doing and had decided that the risk was acceptable.  Who is Trev to argue with a Dwarf about how to act while in a dungeon/mine??[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Ragnok/Boddynock]Who is Trev to argue with a Dwarf about how to act while in a dungeon/mine??[/sblock]



[sblock=Leif]Yeah, I assumed that it wouldnt be Trevor to do that ... but the way I used to play Coraine, he certainly would have, and I thought some of the others might, too. No big deal, though. We'll just deal with the wandering monsters! [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Interesting... it doesn't look like he fled here, but considering he hasn't gone too far, we should definitely keep our eyes open while giving this a more thorough look.”_


----------



## Leif (Sep 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Do you suppose that we might find some item or piece of information around here that could be useful in defeating this wizard, or at least give us a hint about the powers he has that we haven't yet seen?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

*Verdis*

Shouldering his way forward, Verdis stares into the room. He points out any signs of magic his powers reveal to the others...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

The room doesn't radiate as much magic as Verdis would have thought, being the chamber of a fairly powerful wizard. The scroll on the floor doesn't radiate any magic, though the note written on the eastern door radiates faint abjuration. The cloak too radiates a faint abjuration magic.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 8, 2009)

"Not really a surprise," says Kurt once Verdis pronounces his findings. "That he carries his better items with him.  No doubt he had time to prepare against us, which was that demon's purpose."

He moves across to the eastern door to examine the runes from a safish distance.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 8, 2009)

It looks like a warning of some sort, but Kurt would have to move closer in order to read the elegantly written script.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 8, 2009)

"What do you make of this?" Kurt asks Verdis and Dara without getting closer to the door, knowing them to have knowledge of arcane matters.
ooc: Spellcraft +6


----------



## Leif (Sep 8, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

While the others are so occupied, Trevor will keep an eye on the evirons of the party, particularly to the rear (but also scanning other possible approaches), and he will attempt to melt into the shadows as he does so. (Hide skill: +12!!)


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Verdis believes that the note may be covered in _explosive runes_, that will explode if read.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 10, 2009)

"Mmmm," Kurt ponderd Verdis' findings. "I wonder if Trevor is game enough to try and deal with this?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor's voice comes from somewhere near Kurt's left elbow, "Deal with what?  I don't do arcane implements.  If I can help it, that is."


----------



## Legildur (Sep 11, 2009)

"Arcane trap," says Kurt, pointing towards the writing on the door. "See?"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 11, 2009)

Legildur said:


> "Arcane trap," says Kurt, pointing towards the writing on the door. "See?"



ROFL


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

OOC:  Rhun, can Trevor even have any chance of success if he tries to disable such a trap?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Legildur said:


> "Arcane trap," says Kurt, pointing towards the writing on the door. "See?"




*OOC: That's awesome, Leg. I love it! *


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Rhun, can Trevor even have any chance of success if he tries to disable such a trap?




*Well, technically, yes:



			
				SRD said:
			
		


			Rogues (and only rogues) can use the Disable Device skill to disarm magic traps. A magic trap generally has a DC of 25 + the level of the spell used to create it.
		
Click to expand...



But, Explosive Runes doesn't really qualify as a magical trap, since it is only activated by reading it.
*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Trevor, using his knowledge of such magical traps, shrugs at Kurt's question, reaches out a hand, and rips the paper off the door, crumbling it it up in hand as he does so.


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor smiles broadly.  "See?  Whatever would you guys to without my inestimable expertise in matters such as this?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

*Actions?*


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor looks expectantly as Kurt and Coraine (and Verdis and Dara).


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

*OOC: So does anyone want to post an actual action? *


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 12, 2009)

"Ach! Surely there must be some goodies in here?"

Trevor having disposed of the trap, Ragnok paws through the wizard's belongings, looking especially for anything that might help him survive any more toasty encounters!


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2009)

Coraine shrugs and assist the dwarf, seeing Trevor reluctant to help.


----------



## Leif (Sep 12, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

If there's still room for him, Trev will join the masses in pawing through the wizard's things.  If not, he'll just stand by and await the next lock/trap.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2009)

There is little of actual value here in the wizard's bedchamber. The magic cloak would probably be of some use. A pair of silver and electrum candleholders might fetch some good coin in the city. The scroll on the floor has obviously been used, for you can see where the words have burned the paper as the spell upon it were cast.

The door to the east opens into a small, 10' x 10' workroom. A thorough search reveals little of value besides the typical accoutrements that might be found in a wizard's workroom. You do secure several potions that may come in handy at a later time.

Besides those few items, you are relatively disappointed by the mage's meager belongings. You are just about to give up, when Coraine finds that one of the shelves lifts strangely, and in doing so triggers a portion of the bare stone wall to swing open, revealing a dark, narrow corridor beyond. (Search Check: Natural 20!)

*
Loot Found
Cloak of Resistance +1
Pair of electrum & silver candle holders (250gp value for both)
Potion (Reduce Person)
Potion (Cure Light Wounds)
Potion (Owl's Wisdom)
*

--- MAP ---


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2009)

Coraine chuckles. The gods favor our boldness now, it seems. I am hoping there are few traps, but something this hidden may be. Trevor, lead the way if you would; I'll be right behind.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2009)

*Verdis*

Verdis continues to play rear-guard as the others move into the newly discovered narrow corridor.


----------



## Leif (Sep 13, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*



stonegod said:


> Coraine chuckles. The gods favor our boldness now, it seems. I am hoping there are few traps, but something this hidden may be. Trevor, lead the way if you would; I'll be right behind.



"'T'would be my distinct pleasure to do so, Sir!"

Trevor will move to the newly revealed passage and search for traps and other surprises along the route.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Now that's interesting... I wonder whether this hidden passage leads to a saferoom for him, in which case he might be there, or to another portion of this temple.”_

Dara moves along with the rest.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 13, 2009)

Kurt nods his head in satisfaction as the secret door is located.  Thinking the worst for the immediate future, Kurt grasps the potion of Owl's Wisdom.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 13, 2009)

"I can make good use of this," says Ragnok, claiming the healing potion.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2009)

OOC: Is anyone claiming the cloak?


----------



## Legildur (Sep 14, 2009)

Kurt pointedly ignores the cloak.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2009)

Coraine looks over the cloak once he knows of its protection. It would benefit this one, if only to take the good fight longer. With wizards and their magic, any protection is better than none.

OOC: Coraine apparently does not have one.


----------



## Leif (Sep 14, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*



Scotley said:


> OOC: Is anyone claiming the cloak?



Your claim upon it appears to have carried the day, Verdis!  Wear it in good health. (Which is kinda the whole point, isnt' it?)"


Thanee said:


> _“Now that's interesting... I wonder whether this hidden passage leads to a saferoom for him, in which case he might be there, or to another portion of this temple.”_
> Dara moves along with the rest.



"Excellent question!  What say we just find out?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2009)

You move cautiously down the corridor, Trevor searching for traps along the way. Nothing is discovered, and you round the corner to discover...a dead end.

--- MAP ---


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2009)

Coraine raises his eyebrow. A passage of doom that leads no where, eh? He begins his search for another way out.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 16, 2009)

"Back track, now! I'm not being caught in another lightning bolt while the damned mage stands there laughing at us!"

Ragnok doesn't wait but pushes his way through his companions to the room and stands glaring, ready to charge any blasted wizardling who appears.

OOC: Move to H70 and ready a charge.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 17, 2009)

Kurt quickly agrees with Ragnok and moves out of the room. "Has to a be a secret door somewhere," he calls to Trevor.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

While Kurt and Ragnok flee for the safety of open spaces, wary of another trap set by Falrinth, Coraine and Trevor begin a search for a secret door. This time it is Trevor that finds the concealed catch (Search Check 29); triggering it, a thick section of the stone wall begins to slide slowly out of the way, revealing...


----------



## Legildur (Sep 17, 2009)

"Maybe we we a bit hasty," Kurt mutters to Ragnok so as to not be overheard by the others.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 18, 2009)

The dwarf shrugs and says to his companion, "Given my record, I'm used to looking stupid. I'd rather have a whole skin!"

After a moment's thought he adds, "Actually, what I'd *much* rather do is to get my hands on that so-and-so mage!"


----------



## Legildur (Sep 18, 2009)

"Aye," agrees Kurt. "But be careful what you wish for."


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

As the secret door opens, Trevor back away, allowing Coraine and Ragnok to take the brunt of whatever it reveals.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

*Verdis*

After the comment about lightning bolts, Verdis takes a step to the side in the wizard's chamber and waits until most of the group have passed the second secret door before advancing.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 19, 2009)

The door slides slowly open, revealing the sound of chanting in the chamber beyond. Coraine boldly rushes in, just in time to see a smiling Falrinth with scroll in hand, disappear in another flash of foul-smelling smoke.

The chamber is long and narrow, and certainly is Falrinth's place of work and study. All manner of magical apparatus clutter the room. A workbench runs for fifteen feet along the north wall. To both sides of the workbench, the wall is lined with shelves filled with an assortment of bins and containers. A small fireplace sets in the center of the southern wall, over which hangs several kettles. A brazier, furnace and bellows is nearby. To the west of the fireplace is a small, handsomely crafted writing desk and matching chair, flanked by a pair of bookstands, each now empty of whatever tome they might have held. 

At the far end of the chamber is a table, a high-backed overstuffed chair, and an open cabinet. Upon the table are a green cup, and locked iron box, a scattering of gems, a leather case, and several potion vials...from their placement, it looks as though several have been removed recently. The cabinet holds an iron coffer, a crystal ball, a tall black pointed hat covered in strange runes, a large box of fine reddish wood, and three ivory scrolls tubes, one of which is open and appears to be missing the scroll it contained. It was probably the one that Coraine saw in Falrinth's hand right before he vanished!

--- MAP ---


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2009)

*Verdis*

"He's likely invisible or he just dimension doored nearby." Verdis keeps his back to the corner and his crossbow ready for when Falrinth shows back up. 

OOC: If something doesn't happen after three rounds or so, Verdis will enter work room and see what's magical.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"Blast!  How are we going to make that slippery devil stand and fight us?"  Trevor is in absolutely no hurry to approach the wizard's work table, and he won't unless someone makes him.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara wonders _“Did he not expect us to come here? Why did he leave anything at all behind... he had enough time, or didn't he? I would - at least - be very careful with whatever is left here.”_


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2009)

Coraine grumbles but smiles that they have finally found the wizard's true sanctum. Come, Trevor. We cannot make the wizard pay for his acts if we cannot act on what we have found. Let us search for traps and clues.


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

"I'll search for traps and clues, of course, but I won't handle anything left behind by the evil mage!  Bad juju!"

Trevor makes good and searches as requested, taking extra care not to touch any objects at all.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 23, 2009)

Once the situation filters back after the initial drama, a nervous Kurt keeps an eye out for a magically re-appearing Falrinth, wary of a lightning bolt, or worse.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Trevor doesn't find any traps. And while it certainly appears that Falrinth took many of his belongings before fleeing, many others still remain. Of particular interest are the items on the table, including:

- a green cup, crafted of jade
- nine gemstones: several agates, an amber, amethyst, jasper, pink pearl, topaz and zircon
- several potions, in labeled ceramic vials (shield of faith +2, mage armor, cat's grace)
- a leather case holding a wand of _false life_ (19 charges)
- a heavily locked iron box

Your search of the cabinet reveals a few additional items of interest as well:

- an unlocked iron coffer, containing several sacks of gold and silver coins
- a crystal ball, some six inches in diameter
- a tall black pointed hat covered in strange runes
- a large box of fine reddish wood, that when investigated opens into a small, fold-out shrine, inlaid with gold. Opening it displays a black interior inlaid with silvery webs, mother-of-pearl stars, and a garnet orb. As it unfolds, an ebony statuette of a great spider with the face of a beautiful dark-skinned elf rises from the base to stand menacingly before the webs.
- three ivory scrolls tubes, bearing two arcane scrolls: 1) _dimension door_, _dominate person_, and _fly_, and 2) _phantom steed_, _charm monster_ and _passwall_.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2009)

*Dara*

_“This wizard has some serious resources, if he leaves this stuff behind. I guess he did not quite expect us to come here, after all. We should hurry. I don't want to face him together with any reinforcements he might bring. Let's bag this and move on.”_


----------



## Legildur (Sep 30, 2009)

"Wasn't for naught then," a still wary Kurt says.  "I agree with Dara, best we keep moving."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

[sblock=For Kurt & Coraine]
Kurt and Coraine recognize the unfolding shrine as being devoted to the goddess/demoness Lolth, the Demon Queen of Spiders, and Matriarch of the Drow Pantheon. While certainly valuable, as an object of evil you both feel compelled to destroy the thing.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor adjust his 'running boots' and prepares to leave this place as soon as someone points him in the right direction.  "Good!  I was wondering if I was the only one creeped out by this place!  Let's go now, please?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2009)

Waving Verdis to see if the crystal ball and such are magical and Trevor at the iron box, Coraine looks to the priest. This abomination must be destroyed, indicating the altar. He takes out his hammer and warns people back, looking for the best way to end it.

OOC: Magical items did not seem to be indicated (other than the ones we know should be). Coraine will smash this thing where it hurts.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Restrained, but dejected, by the Paladin's decidedly inconvenient attention to duty, Trevor proceeds to inspect the iron box for traps and any other mechanical surprises.  If he finds none, he will attempt to unlock it, if it is in fact locked.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

stonegod said:


> OOC: Magical items did not seem to be indicated (other than the ones we know should be).




*OOC: Oops...yes, you're right. The hat and the crystal ball both radiate magic, but are not easily identifiable.*


----------



## Legildur (Sep 30, 2009)

Kurt's eyes narrow and a slight hiss escapes his pursed lips as he sees the box for what it truly is.  Coraine is quicker at reacting appropriately, and Kurt can only nod in grim agreement in how to deal with it.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2009)

*OOC: And again, I want to apologize for my delay here.*

Coraine wields his hammer with great power, smashing the altar of Lolth into kindling with several quick, powerful blows. Pieces of rare wood and mother of pearl fly through the air as the knight does his duty.

Meanwhile, Trevor inspects the iron box. It does not appear to be trapped, but it does take several minutes of working the lock before he manages to spring it. Opening it, he finds the inside to be lined with layers of lead, with the central portion of the box being lined with plush crimson velvet. Resting within in a skull, crafted of gleaming gold. Four holes are spaced evenly around the circumfrance of the cranium, and it appears as though they are meant as receptacles of some sort. The skull seems to grin up at Trevor, and a wave of power and menace sweeps over the former soldier...

[sblock=For Leif]
How about making a Will save for Trevor, my friend?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2009)

Coraine pats his hands together as his job is complete. It is good to defeat that evil, even if small. Now onto the bigger threat. He peers into the box a moment. Perhaps that is what the wizard spoke of? Something for the gems, the golden orb?

OOC: Linky


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  I'm having trouble accessing Trev's sheet just now, so I rolled without modifiers and got:  1d20=18.  If Trev's save is, as I hope, successful, he will close the box immediately, and warn the others about what just happened to him.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara nods to Coraine's words. _“Yes, it seems so. What else could that be?”_


----------



## Legildur (Oct 9, 2009)

Kurt looks back over his shoulder to the others from his sentry position by the door, his interest piqued by the sudden change in atmosphere.  "What have you found?" he asks.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2009)

[sblock=For Leif/Trevor]
Trevor is overcome with a vision of himself wielding the golden skull, the slots in its head filled with glittering gemstones. He sees himself employing the power of the elements...fire, water, earth, air...to slay his foes and gain power. Evil things do his bidding, as the vision shows the soldier's rise to become ruler over a great empire...

...but somehow, Trevor manages to shake off the vision through sheer stubborness  and force of will. The vision leaves him shaken, but otherwise he seems to have suffered no ill effects.
[/sblock]


Trevor slams the lid of the box shut and takes a deep breath, his face gone pale.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2009)

*Verdis*

OOC: Verdis indicates that the hat and crystal ball are magical. Did he notice if their was magic in the box Trevor is playing with? 

"What have you found Trevor? You look as if you've seen a ghost. Was that the skull of someone you knew?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*



Scotley said:


> "What have you found Trevor? You look as if you've seen a ghost. Was that the skull of someone you knew?"




"Nay, Verdis, Old Boy," says Trevor after forcefully closing the box and reaching out to lean on his friend.  "Pardon me, friend Verdis, but that...that...that _thing_ seems to have shaken me somewhat...... to the core, you might say.  What I saw was a vision of me wielding the golden skull, the slots in its head filled with glittering gemstones. I saw myself employing the power of the elements...fire, water, earth, air...to slay my foes and gain power. Evil things, _nasty evil things_ did my bidding and followed my commands as soon as the words left my lips.  The vision that I had was of me increasing in power to become the Lord of a Grand Empire!  Thank goodness I was able to resist its lure and close the damned thing!"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 11, 2009)

Kurt raises a single eyebrow at the young soldier's explanation. His esteem for Trevor has increases with his ability to resist temptation.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2009)

"Perhaps an item not unlike the gem to which our dwarf friend fell prey. Let's keep that thing locked up shall we?"


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 11, 2009)

Ragnok, who until now has resisted the temptation to leave his post, enters the room in time to hear Trevor's explanation. Looking quickly at the chest, he turns pale, and agrees fervently with Verdis' caution.

Then he says, "Ah, I'd best go back and keep watch!" before turning hurriedly and leaving the room.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Since I have bested the will of the cursed skull, I am willing to be the bearer of it, to protect the rest of you from the dangers of temptation.  Or, Kurt, do you suppose that it might continue to assault my will in its effort to find a breach in my defenses?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 12, 2009)

Kurt's eyes narrow in thought.  He scratches his goatee as he ponders the issue.  With some short questions answered by Trevor, Kurt nods his head in seemingly come to a conclusion.

"The layers of lead you describe would likely be a shield to the thing's powers," he surmises. "Else you'd have assaulted before opening the box and remain under attack as of this moment otherwise."

"I would most certainly leave that box locked.  But we must take it with us - it can't be left in the wrong hands."


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Will you bear this weight, then, Kurt?" says Trevor, and he extends his arms and offers the horrid thing to the noble priest.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

The object inside of the metal box:


----------



## Legildur (Oct 12, 2009)

ooc: Now I KNOW I posted a reply to Trevor's question yesterday because I saw it!
bic: Kurt sighs quietly. "Yes," Kurt says, biting his lower lip. "I will take this thing if only to keep it from the wrong hands until we know what to do with it."
ooc: Rhun, how big is the box?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

The box is some 12" x 9" and 7" deep. The skull within is smaller than a normal human skull. The box should fit nicely into a backpack, and it weighs about ten pounds.


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor releases a great sigh after he hands off his burden to Kurt.  He almost smiles, but catches himself quickly.  (After all, they're not rid of the thing yet, and now Kurt has to worry about it.)


----------



## Legildur (Oct 13, 2009)

Kurt stashes the box carefully.
ooc: We don't have a bag of holding?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

*OOC: Verdis has one, though whether he offers its use is up to him.*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Perhaps putting that thing into an extradementional space would further shield us from its influence? At the very least it will lighten the load. I can put it my bag if you like?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 16, 2009)

"That's an even better idea," agrees Kurt, passing the box to warlock.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

Verdis makes it disappear. "Now what's next?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

*OOC: Good question...what is next?*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 16, 2009)

Ragnok calls from outside, "Are you done in there, yet? Come on, there's still a lot more of this place to explore."


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor will follow the sound of the bellowing to Ragnok.  "Now what?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 17, 2009)

Kurt pauses for a moment, mentally assessing what remains of The Invincible One's gifts for the day.  His mouth creases into a thin line as he ponders it, but he finds himself seeking out Ragnok and the way forward.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 17, 2009)

Verdis fires up a fresh sunrod, straps it to his crossbow and takes his accustomed place at the back of the group as they move out.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2009)

Making sure the packages are secure, Coraine smashes or cuts anything of use to the wizard then follows the others back out to the trapdoor.


----------



## Leif (Oct 19, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Hearing Coraine's wanton destruction in the wizard's chambers behind the group, Trevor gives a smile of satisfaction.  When Coraine arrives he says, "Good thinking, Coraine!  Excellent job!  I hope you were as thorough as it sounded like you were."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 21, 2009)

*OOC: So if I am understanding, you are leaving the wizard's chamber, moving down the narrow corridor, and up through the trapdoor, correct?*


----------



## Legildur (Oct 22, 2009)

"So, that trapdoor, before the wizard warns them all of where we are coming from?" suggests Kurt.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2009)

Coraine nods, tightening the grip on his blade.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Good, let's head out of here,”_ Dara agrees, carefully watching for another ambush on their way.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Yes, let's move quickly. The longer we delay the more trouble the wizard can prepare for us."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

You ascend the steep stone stairs and move through the heavy trapdoor, finding yourselves in a chamber that does not appear to see any regular use. The floor is covered with a thick film of dust, and littered with several dried husks, castings and less definable litter. Thick webbing masks the ceiling above, but they are at least twenty feet up above you. The dust and dirt that has collected on the strands of spider-silk make it likely that whatever monster spun them is no longer here.

A single passage leads into the darkness to the east. At the edges of the shadowy light of Verdis' sunrod, there appears to be a door in the north wall where the passage turns south.

--- MAP ---


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Hang on a second", Verdis goes back to the Wizard's chamber and gathers up some junk, goblets, lamps or other small items. He returns and sets them on the trapdoor as a sort of improvised door chime in case someone follows them. He then takes his place at the rear of the group. "Is it just me or do those webs creep out anyone else."


----------



## Legildur (Oct 26, 2009)

"Now that's thinking!" Kurt whispers in appreciation of Verdis' handywork to alarm the trapdoor. "Aye, these webs need a torch taken to them," he agrees with the Warlock's unease.

"Trevor," he whispers to the young soldier. "Will you scout forward to the turn in the corridor and check the door?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Aye, that I shall!  Anything to move beyond these creepy webs.  But I caution against lighting them on fire at this point!  Let's just move through here quickly and leave them well behind us."  With that, Trev will move to scout and search for traps where requested.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Yes, quickly...”_ Dara agrees and follows, carefully avoiding the spiderwebs.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC:  Incidentally, Thanee, how old was Arneson when he passed beyond this world?  Gygax, too, if you know?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2009)

Coraine presses his back to the wall, waiting for Trevor to proceed.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor proceeds as per my last IC post.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Trevor proceeds east, stopping at the corner. Peering around, he sees only a long corridor disappearing into darkness. There does not appear to be any immediate danger.

--- MAP ---


----------



## Legildur (Oct 28, 2009)

When Trevor looks back to them with the all clear, the cleric gestures as a reminder for the young soldier to check the door.


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Yes, that's just what I was thinking.  We might want to even go that way first.  It wouldn't do to have some nasties slinking along behind us in this long hallway."  Trev will listen at the door.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Trevor can hear nothing from behind the thick wooden door, nor does it appear to be trapped. The well oiled hinges indicate that this portal is frequently used.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 28, 2009)

Coraine looks odd at noticing the door's maintenance. The hall seems unused, but the door seems well used. Something is amiss. Be wary.


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor steps away from the door, allowing Coraine and/or Ragnok to go first, if they wish.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

While the western hall that you have emerged from seems unused, the one leading south away from the door is mostly free of dust, and shows signs of frequent use. You gather that while this western corridor is avoided, there is traffic that moves from the southern corridor through the door, and/or vice versa.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 28, 2009)

Ragnok says, "Now if the people who live here avoid this area, it'll be for good reason. Let's get out of here, now!"

With that, he ushers the rest of the party through to the southern corridor.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 28, 2009)

"Not the door?" Kurt queries the dwarf.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 28, 2009)

"Oh, ah ... yes."

The dwarf looks flustered.

"Yes, of course. I was ... distracted for a moment."

[sblock=OOC] That'd be me not reading the thread properly. By all means let's try the door![/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Oct 28, 2009)

"After you, then," says Kurt as he stands to one side.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara chuckles. _“The door it is.”_



[SBLOCK=Leif]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dave_Arneson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Gygax[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

You fall into what has become your standard marching order, passing through the door and moving down a thirty foot corridor into a rather large chamber. The plastered walls and ceilings of this place are covered with paintings of eyes, and another symbol you have noted before as well: an equilateral triangle with a Y shape within, the branches at the base corners and the stem meeting at the apex. The eyes are of all sorts, monstrous and humanoid, of various colors, and all seem to stare in hatred, hunger or fright.

The chamber appears to have seen rough use of late. Piles of rubbish are scattered about, gnawed bones, and signs of a large fire apparently burned frequently in the middle of the floor. Four doors are visible, as is a wide stairway going up. Just ten feet south of the steps is a large brass gong, suspended in a hornwood frame. Two smoky cressets burn on the angled portions of the east and west walls, dimly lighting the place.

--- MAP ---


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 29, 2009)

Ragnok eyes the gong mistrustfully.

"Any way we can silence that?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 29, 2009)

"You are reading my thoughts, bearded one," says Kurt quietly. "But a part of me wishes to strike the gong - hard. Or we could steal it?" he suggests.

"We could, of course, avoid all this and head up the stairs. Surely behind those doors lies local deviants. And four doors-worth may be too much for us."

"Verdis, any magic before we go fiddling," he asks.

"If we run into trouble, we should withdraw back to the corridor we entered from in order to reduce our front."


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Good tactical thinking, Kurt.  We'll make a soldier of you yet."

OOC:  Thanks, Thanee, I hadn't seen that entry for Arneson.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

You move further into the chamber, closer to the heavy gong. All remains quiet in the chamber, though the thick side doors could certainly block any sounds from beyond them.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

All remains quiet as you move further into the chamber.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2009)

Coraine has a look up the stair, directing Trevor and Kurt to try to disable the gong.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

The heavy bronze plate is hung by thick chains to the hornwood frame. You could remove the plate from the frame...but you'd have to be careful; a wrong move could sound the gong.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor looks at the large metal gong, glances up at Kurt, and shrugs.  "Any ideas?"


----------



## Legildur (Oct 31, 2009)

"Well, this is the second time today I am chastising myself over my failure to pray for appropriate spells," Kurt says. ooc: eg Silence!


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 31, 2009)

Ragnok leans over to Verdis and whispers, "You don't think it could be magical, do you?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Hmm, good question..." His eyes seem to lose focus as his vision fades from the this realm to that of magic.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

The gong radiates no magic, nor does anything else in the chamber.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 2, 2009)

Kurt looks at Trevor. "Do we?" he whispers, gesturing towards the gong in an obvious charade to remove it.
ooc: is it just hooked onto the chains, or are all the links closed?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2009)

*Verdis*

"I don't see anything magical about it, but I expect that anyone within a half mile will hear that thing if you bang it."


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*



Legildur said:


> Kurt looks at Trevor. "Do we?" he whispers, gesturing towards the gong in an obvious charade to remove it.
> ooc: is it just hooked onto the chains, or are all the links closed?



"Dunno, it's your call to make.  Although I suspect Verdis is correct in his assessment of the situation," whispers Trevor.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

The links of the chain are closed. Closer inspection reveals that it would probably be easier to chop apart the wooden frame than to try to sunder the links of the chain.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2009)

*Verdis*

"Perhaps we could wrap the gong and chains in some spare clothing to reduce the chances of rousing too many foes?"


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 2, 2009)

"Sounds like a good idea. I don't have any, though you could borrow my cloak."


----------



## Legildur (Nov 2, 2009)

"All too noisy, let's just leave it," says Kurt.


----------



## Leif (Nov 3, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor shrugs and says, "Yes that's correct.  We've already wasted too much time on this thing.  Let's just sound the gong ourselves and get it over with once and for all!"


----------



## Legildur (Nov 3, 2009)

"No, no. no!" Kurt hisses in reply. "That'll attract everything nearby, and THAT we don't need."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2009)

*Dara*

_“Indeed. While it would certainly make the hunting down part quicker, we would likely end up with a bit more than we can handle at a time,”_ Dara agrees. _“And we have already been quite taxed today.”_


----------



## stonegod (Nov 3, 2009)

Coraine rolls his eyes and takes a step up the stairs, trying to see what is above them. Silence it or not, do not dither. Evil dithers not, and we must be prepared. If the gong will not be stopped, then listen to those doors! His whisper is low, but direct.


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor looks longingly, wistfully at the gong, briefly considers whether he could soundly bash it before Coraine and Kurt could render him senseless, but then just shrugs and goes to listen at the doors.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> Trevor looks longingly, wistfully at the gong, briefly considers whether he could soundly bash it before Coraine and Kurt could render him senseless, but then just shrugs and goes to listen at the doors.



OOC: It's just oh so tempting, isn't it...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

Coraine sees nothing up the stairs. They go upwards further than Verdis' sunrod can illuminate.

Trevor moves off to listen at the doors.

[sblock=For Trevor]
*OOC: Leif, I don't show Trevor as having any ranks in Listen, by the way!*

Trevor moves from door to door. He hears nothing from the door to the northwest, nor anything from the door to the northeast. From the door to the southeast, he hears multipl voices engage in conversation. Three or four distinct voices, at least...speaking a language Trevor does not recognize. He also hears voices from the southwest door, but they are very low, and he cannot determine what is being said, or even how many voices there are.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*



Legildur said:


> OOC: It's just oh so tempting, isn't it...



If you only knew!  I almost did it anyway. 



Rhun said:


> Trevor moves off to listen at the doors.
> [sblock=For Trevor]*OOC: Leif, I don't show Trevor as having any ranks in Listen, by the way!*
> 
> Trevor moves from door to door. He hears nothing from the door to the northwest, nor anything from the door to the northeast. From the door to the southeast, he hears multipl voices engage in conversation. Three or four distinct voices, at least...speaking a language Trevor does not recognize. He also hears voices from the southwest door, but they are very low, and he cannot determine what is being said, or even how many voices there are.[/sblock]



[sblock=rhun]I'm sure you're right about Trevor's lack of skill at listening.  That's not something I would have been inclined to waste a skill point on at the time this character was made, and his wisdom is phenomenally mediocre as I also recall.[/sblock]
The tin-eared Trevor, having pressed his ear to the doors, reports back, "I hear nothing behind these two," he says indicating the northwest and northeast doors, "but I hear low voices speaking some godforsaken, unknown black speech, no doubt about something ugly and evil.  That's behind the southeast door.  Behind the southwest door there also seem to be more sudued voices, but I can't be sure they're speaking, or even how many of them there are.  Could be the wind at play down long tunnels, I suppose.  By the way, I'm not very good at this listening stuff, so someone else might want to give it a go next time."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

As Trevor reports back on what he has found, you all hear the southeastern door creak open. You whirl toward the sound, to find a bugbear, armored in metal scales, staring at you from the doorway. Immediately recognizing you as a threat, it barks out a short stream of words in some gutteral language.

[sblock=For those that speak Goblin]"INTRUDERS! TO ARMS!"[/sblock]

*COMBAT - ROUND 1*

Dara quickly casts a protective spell and then moves near the door on the other side, trying to see what lies beyone the open door with the bugbear in it. From her vantage point, she can see past the visible bugbear, and into the chamber beyond.

[sblock=Dara Only]
Dara sees three more bugbears beyond the first one, all leaping up from their seats around a table where it seems they had been playing at dice. They are rushing to grab weapons and shields to arm themselves for combat.
[/sblock]

Trevor quickly fires off a shot with his longbow at the Bugbear. Trev's aim is just off by a bit, so while he strikes the Bugbear, the wound is by no means severe.

With a blood curdling scream, the bugbear yanks its blade from its sheath and charges forward, seeing an easy target in the bow-armed Trevor. Wielding its blade in two hands, the bugbear strikes at the soldier; Trevor dodges the worst of it, but a line of crimson appears along his right arm.

Verdis' crossbow twangs and a bolt goes sailing into the Bugbear. It catches him in the stomach, penetrating his scale armor and going deep.

[NPC] Coraine moves around his companions while drawing his own sword, and aims a savage cute at the foe, but the wiley bugbear dodges out of the way.

Kurt pauses, waiting for a tactical advantage.

Ragnok shoves past his companions to bring Norryjar to bear against the bugbear. The blade comes up in a powerful overhand strike, and descends with the switfness and power of a bolt of lightning! Norryjar cleaves the bugbear from skull to groin, cutting the unfortunate beast in half, and spraying gore across the floor, himself, Trevor and Coraine.



[sblock=Boddy]
I only come up with a +11 attack for Ragnok with Norryjar...am I missing a +1 somewhere?
[/sblock]

*

INITIATIVE
20 Dara - Cast shield, move to S70
19 Trevor - longbow vrs B1 29 (hit), damage 4
19 Bugbear #1 - move, draw sword, longsword vrs Trevor 21 (hit, as Trevor currently is not using his shield), damage 
18 Verdis - crossbow vrs B1 20 (hit), damage 10
16 Coraine - [NPC] move to V67, draw sword, longsword vrs B1 15 (miss)
08 Kurt - delay
02 Ragnok - move, Norryjar vrs B1 "20" (threat), confirm 25 (critical), damage 60!!!

PC Status
Trevor 30/36
Dara 34/34
Verdis 27/27
Ragnok 41/41
Coraine 44/44
Kurt 37/38

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
[/sblock]
*

--- MAP ---


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 6, 2009)

OOC: He's right at the end of the initiative count but, barring any other developments, Ragnok'll get up close so he can *hit* the bugbear!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara quickly casts a protective spell and then moves near the door on the other side, trying to see what lies beyone the open door with the bugbear in it.


OOC: Cast _Shield_ and move to S70.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 6, 2009)

Kurt pauses, waiting for a tactical advantage.

ooc: Kurt will delay until there is a nice grouping of bugbear and its allies before dropping a _sound burst_ on the lot.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2009)

*Verdis*

His crossbow twangs and a bolt goes sailing (1d20+9=20) into the Bugbear. 

OOC: damage (1d10+1=10)


----------



## Leif (Nov 7, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor quickly fires off a shot with his longbow at the Bugbear.

Trev's aim is just off by a bit, so while he strikes the Bugbear, the wound is by no means severe.  Longbow shot at the bugbear (1d20+10=29, 1d8=4)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

*COMBAT - ROUND 2*

You can all hear the sounds of bugbear yells in the room from which the first bugbear entered. Only a moment later, another one appears, rushing from the room to engage Ragnok. The goblinoid's blade skitters across the dwarf's plate armor, doing no harm.

“There are two more in the room right now,” Dara says to the others, while moving around the bugbear that has attacked Ragnok. Swinging her sword with deadly precision, she somewhat forgets to put more force into the blow, but it still causes a wound.

[sblock=For Thanee]Not that is would matter this round since you rolled an 18, but how did you get a +9 attack for Dara? Your character sheet shows a -7.[/sblock]

Trevor slinks quickly around Coraine, dropping his bow and drawing steel as he does so, headed to sneak attack the big hairy monster. Sadly, the slippery rogue still fails to connect.

[sblock=For Leif]Not that it mattered since you rolled a miss, but I'm not sure who Trevor was trying to attack. Bugbear #1 was already dead.[/sblock]

The warlock lets his crossbow fall and raises his hands in a now familiar arcane gesture as he tosses a Eldritch blast at the new bugbear menace. While the toss isn't especially accurate, the magic finds its way to the target and engulfs the Bugbear in a shower of sparks, and blasting him backward onto the floor.

Coraine, seeing the bugbear fall, make his way to guard the door, ready for what comes. The bugbears in the room rush the knight, and while Coraine's aim is on, his blade is turned by the goblinoid's scale armor. Still, neither bugbear can connect with the knight either.

Kurt weighs his options, he readies himself to apply The Treatment through the powers of the Invincible one, smiting the enemies with a burst of noise. He sees his chance as the bugbears rush Coraine; the cacophony of sound stuns the creatures, leaving them reeling in its wake.

Ragnok pushed through to the doorway, leading with Norryjar. His target, still reeling from Kurt's spell, stumbles, causing the waraxe to miss by a hair's breadth.

*Round 1 updated above

INITIATIVE
21 B4 - move, longsword vrs Ragnok 13 (miss)
20 Dara - move, longsword vrs B4 27 (hit), damage 6
19 Trevor - move 
19 Bugbear #1
18 Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs B4 15 (hit), damage 11
16 Coraine - move, ready action: longsword [PA3] vrs B3 19 (miss)
12 B3 - move, longsword vrs Coraine 8 (miss), saving throw vrs DC18 9 (fail)
03 B2 - move, longsword vrs Coraine 20 (miss), saving throw vrs DC18 11 (fail)
03 Kurt - delayed to IC03, cast Sound Burst for 4 damage
02 Ragnok - move, Norryjar vrs B3 15 (miss)


PC Status
Trevor 30/36
Dara 34/34
Verdis 27/27
Ragnok 41/41
Coraine 44/44
Kurt 37/38

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
B2 -4, stunned 1 round
B3 -4, stunned 1 round
B4 -17
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 10, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]Nope. It's just me losing my mind. +11 it is![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 10, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Apologies. I was waiting for the bugbear to go before Coraine's actions (plus, I'm still getting used to posting _behind_ the current post by editing older ones.[/sblock]Coraine laughs at the blood spray, a sportly chuckle, and makes his way around the bugbear, even as it tries to strike. With a swing, he attempts to bring it down.[sblock=Actions]B4 is Shield Block target. Move to flank (provoking AoO). Power Attack: AC 19 (forgot flank), 12hp.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor slinks quickly around Coraine, dropping his bow and drawing steel as he does so, headed for W67 to sneak attack the big hairy monster.  Sadly, the slippery rogue still fails to connect.

1d20+8+2=13, 1d8+1d6+3=8


----------



## Legildur (Nov 11, 2009)

Kurt weighs his options, he readies himself to apply The Treatment through the powers of the Invincible one, smiting the enemies with a burst of noise.
ooc: Kurt will ready to _Sound Burst_ as soon as he can effectively target 2 bugbears.... particularly if he can get the two still in the room (I think he has good line of sight to them). 1d8 sonic damage and Fort v DC 18 or stunned for 1 round.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 11, 2009)

*Dara*

_“There are two more in the room right now,”_ Dara says to the others, while moving around the bugbear that has attacked Ragnok. Swinging her sword with deadly precision, she somewhat forgets to put more force into the blow, but it still causes a wound.


OOC: Move to U70 and attack B4 (AC 27 DMG 6).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock lets his crossbow fall and raises his hands in a now familiar arcane gesture as he tosses a Eldritch blast (1d20+9=15) at the new bugbear menace. While the toss isn't especially accurate, the magic finds its way to the target and engulfs the Bugbear in a shower of sparks. 

OOC: damage (3d6+1=11) presuming his touch AC isn't unusually good.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

*OOC: Round updated, need new action for Coraine.*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2009)

*OOC: A quick ping for Stonegod.*


----------



## stonegod (Nov 16, 2009)

Coraine, seeing the bugbear fall, make his way to guard the door, ready for what comes.

OOC: Move to W69, ready to attack baddies that come near.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Rhun]Flanking with Ragnok[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

*COMBAT - ROUND 3*

Dara steps between Coraine and Ragnok and swings her sword against the nearby bugbear, cutting through the stunned creature's defense, and opening a bloody wound across his chest. Then, taking advantage of the goblin's distraction, she quickly scoops up its dropped blade up off the ground.

Trevor slinks up to the wall near the door, but he waits for someone else to enter the other room first. He stands ready to sneak attack any foe who comes through the door.

Seeing that some of the foes are stunned, Verdis takes advantage of their weakness and unleashes another blast and manages another hit, slaying the bugbear.

And then suddenly, the other doors around the perimeter of the chamber are slamming open, as more enemies pour into the room. And while it is simply more bugbears from the western door, from the two north doors come ogres; the one from the northwest is particularly nasty looking, in steel cuirass twirling a wicked looking flail about its head.

Coraine nods to Dara, and pulls back to the ogres. Standing in front, shield high, he calls Come, cowards! Your evil shall not triumph! It is nothing before the glory of the Invincible One

One of the bugbear reinforcements engages Kurt, and a brief exchange leaves a bloody wound upon the cleric.

Two of the ogres, succumbing to Coraine’s challenge but unable to reach him, pull rocks the size of the knight’s head from sacks at their belts, and hurl them at him with incredible force! Fortunately, neither one seems to have much in the way of accuracy as the boulders whiz past his head to smash against the far wall of the chamber.

Another of the bugbears moves to engage the dwarf, but his blade slides right off Ragnok’s steel plate without as much as scuffing the armor’s finish. Another moves to engage Dara, but fares no better.



*Round 2 updated above

INITIATIVE
20 Dara -  5' step, longsword vrs B3 17 (hit), damage 10, pick up bugbear's longsword
19 Trevor -  move to W68
18 Verdis - eldritch blast [rt] vrs B3 13 (hit), damage 13
18 Ogre 1 - Opens door, 5' step; save vrs test of mettle DC15 15 (success)
17 Ogre 4 - Opens door, 5' step; save vrs test of mettle DC15 16 (success)
17 Bugbear 7 - Opens door, 5' step
16 Coraine - shield ward vrs Ogre 4, move to W66, total defense; test of mettle. (Coraine has soft cover vrs O2 & O3)
15 Bugbear 8 - move, longsword vrs Kurt “20” (threat), confirm 9 (failure); damage 5
12 B3 - [STUNNED]
11 Ogre 3 - save vrs test of mettle DC15 11 (failure); rock vrs Coraine 7 (miss)
10 Ogre 2  - save vrs test of mettle DC15 4 (failure); rock vrs Coraine 17 (miss)
07 Bugbear 6 - move, longsword vrs Ragnok 10 (miss)
05 Bugbear 5 - move, longsword vrs Dara 12 (miss)
03 B2 - [STUNNED]  
03 Kurt - (moving to top of initiative list for Round 4)
02 Ragnok - (moving to top of initiative list for Round 4)

PC Status
Trevor 30/36
Dara 34/34
Verdis 27/27
Ragnok 41/41
Coraine 44/44
Kurt 32/38

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
B2 -4, stunned 1 round
B3 DEAD
B4 -17[/sblock]
*

--- MAP ---


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign, Human Rog3Ftr2,AC20/16/14,HP 36/36,+1warhmmr+8,1-8+4, F+8,R+8,W+3*

Trevor slinks up to  W,69, near the door, but he waits for someone else to enter the other room first (learned my lesson!  Finally!)  He will stand ready to sneak attack any foe who comes through the door.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2009)

*Dara*

OOC: Leif, do you mean W68? Because W69 is where Coraine is right now.  


Dara steps between Coraine and Ragnok and swings her sword against the nearby bugbear, afterwards, she reaches down and picks up the brute's weapon, holding it in her left hand.


OOC: 5-ft. step to V69, Attack B3 (AC 17 DMG 10), pick up B3's weapon (which he dropped when he got stunned).


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Leif, do you mean W68? Because W69 is where Coraine is right now.
> 
> 
> Dara steps between Coraine and Ragnok and swings her sword against the nearby bugbear.
> ...



OOC: Ok, w68 works for me, too!   Thanks, Thanee.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Rhun]Just checking... the Bugbear is stunned right now? Should be a bit easier to hit (though it could very well still be a miss, of course). Darn should have picked up his weapon (you drop everything you are holding when stunned), heh.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

[sblock=Thanee]
Actually, it is a hit...I forgot to take out the bugbear's DEX adjustment in addition to the -2 to AC from being stunned. I'll get it fixed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2009)

[SBLOCK=Rhun]Even better then.  And I also just realized, that I actually have a move action left (only made 5-ft. step and standard action), so I will quickly edit that move action in (pick up the bugbear's weapon, while they're still stunned and unable to AoO ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

*OOC: Fixed, Thanee! I'm going to give Scotley a few more hours to post before I NPC him. I just don't want to wait too long before I get back to the action.*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2009)

*Verdis*

Seeing that some of the foes are stunned, Verdis takes advantage of their weakness and unleashes another blast (1d20+9=13) and manages another hit (3d6+1=13).


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2009)

OOC:  That was a lonnng 'few more hours,' Rhun!  Glad he came through!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  That was a lonnng 'few more hours,' Rhun!  Glad he came through!




*OOC: Completely my bad...I didn't ever get around to booting up my PC last night. Anyway, now Stonegod is up. 

After his turn, I can cycle Kurt and Ragnok to the beginning of the initiative order, and that should help speed things up.*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 21, 2009)

Dara sees the brutes threaten to swarm all around them soon, she calls out to Coraine: _“Coraine, can you block the way for those ogres, so they cannot get into our back? I can keep them busy for a while, then, but the spell will take a moment.”_


OOC: Having someone positioned at W66 before O2+3 move, would be quite helpful, I think.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 22, 2009)

Coraine nods to Dara, and pulls back to the ogres. Standing in front, shield high, he calls Come, cowards! Your evil shall not triumph! It is nothing before the glory of the Invincible One! to all, swinging his sword at the brute in front of him to seal the challenge.

*OOC: Move to W66, Shield Ward (+1 AC) vs O4 (before moving!), Test of Mettle (should have 3 left today now) vs all who can hear and see him (DC 15 save or must include C in any attack if it attacks). Then attack: AC 19, 6hp*


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Not sure what the monsters ahead of him in the initiative rank will do but Ragnok's aim is to reach O1 and take him down. He gets a +4 dodge bonus to AC against giants, so his AC against the ogres is 24. If he gets to charge, he'll head straight in, risking the AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

*OOC: Guys...I just realized I hadn't update this and I thought I had. Will work on it today/tonight so we can get back on track. Sorry!*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

*COMBAT - ROUND 4*

Kurt knows that Ragnok needs to face the flail-wielding ogre, but is surrounded by bugbears. "Let me clear the way for you for my dwarven friend!" Kurt calls to Ragnok as he steps away from the bugbear threatening him (and in part to protect Verdis) and blasts the grouped bugbears with a cacophony of Heironeous' holy words. While the spell inflicts pain and anguish upon all four targets, none are stunned by it as the previous foes had been.

Ragnok curses in frustration as the bugbears continue to block his path to the ogre. He calls a warning to his companions - "Kurt, Verdis - get out of there!" - then takes the roundabout way. Though his movement leaves him open to attack, he manages to avoid most of the blows aimed his way...taking only a painful cut from one of the bugbear's blades.

Dara moves away from the bugbears and between Coraine and Trevor to get a good view into the room, where most of the ogres are coming from, while keeping an eye on the bugbears' weapons not wanting to expose herself too much. The sorceress then casts the spell she had planned for and conjures a sticky web right between the three ogres, in order to hold them in place for a while.

Trevor remembers well what seems to happen every time he is around this bunch when he feels the urge to "flex his fighter muscle" and seeing there is no place to hide and that he is surrounded by enemies, he goes into a defensive stance.

Verdis draws back his hand, summons yet more arcane power and hurls it at the nearest Ogre. The blast crackles with power as it strikes the massive foe.

The metal clad ogre strikes at the closest foe, Ragnok, slamming its wicked flai down upon the dwarf with incredible might. Knowing how to fight giants proves handy though, and Ragnok uses the brutes own size to help shield himself from the attack, which narrowly misses. 

The other ogre attacks Coraine, but the thick webbing impairs the passage of the brute's club, and the knight is easily able to avoid the attack.

A bugbear moves to engage Kurt, who sidesteps the furry beast's blade with little trouble at all.

Nodding his thanks to Dara's spell, Coraine tightens his grip on his weapon to get better leverage. With a loud shout, he strikes out at the tangled up foe before him, attempting to strike a telling blow. The blade strikes true, and cuts deep, but the muscled brute simply gives a grunt of pain and stubbornly remains standing.

Another bugbear leaps at the cleric of the Invincible One, but Kurt's god is with him, and the blade is nowhere close to striking flesh.

The two ogres full entrapped by webbing and barely visible struggle against their bonds, but to no avail.

Another bugbear engages Trevor, but cannot penetrate the young soldier's defenses, while the last of the goblinoids disappears into the southeastern chamber, unseen.



*Round 3 updated above

INITIATIVE
03 Kurt - 5' step, castsound burst at junction of S69/T70
02 Ragnok - double move to R65, provoking AoOs from B6, B5, B8 and O1
20 Dara -  tumble (19, 22) to W67, cast web centered on Ogre #3, catching O2, O3, O4.
19 Trevor - Total Defense
18 Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs O1 15 (success), damage 16
18 Ogre 1 - AoO vrs Ragnok 16 (miss); flail vrs Ragnok 22 (miss)
17 Ogre 4 - [ENTANGLED, free] REF vrs DC16 19 (success); greatclub vrs Coraine 16 (miss)
17 Bugbear 7 - FORT vrs DC15 sound burst 21 (success), takes 7 damage; move to S66, longsword vrs Kurt 08 (miss)
16 Coraine - (Coraine has soft cover vrs O2 & O3); longsword vrs O4 [PA4] 22 (hit), damage 15
15 Bugbear 8 - FORT vrs DC15 sound burst 18 (success), takes 8 damage; AoO vrs Ragnok 8 (miss); 5' step, longsword vrs Kurt 8 (miss)
11 Ogre 3 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, stuck], REF vrs DC16 web 11 (fails); STR check vrs DC20 14 (fail)
10 Ogre 2 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, stuck], REF vrs DC16 web "1" (fails); STR check vrs DC20 11 (fail)
07 Bugbear 6 - FORT vrs DC15 18 sound burst (success), takes 3 damage; AoO vrs Ragnok 20 (hit), damage 7; 5' step, longsword vrs Trevor 9 (miss)
05 Bugbear 5 - [STUNNED] FORT vrs DC15 13 sound burst (fail), takes 4 damage
03 B2 -  does something

PC Status
Trevor 30/36
Dara 34/34
Verdis 27/27
Ragnok 34/41
Coraine 44/44
Kurt 32/38

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
B2 -4
B3 DEAD
B4 -17
B5 -4, stunned 1 round
B6 -3
B7 -7
B8 -8
O1 -16
O2
O3
O4 -15[/sblock]
*

--- MAP ---


----------



## Legildur (Nov 28, 2009)

Kurt knows that Ragnok needs to face the flail-wielding ogre, but is surrounded by bugbears. "Let me clear the way for you for my dwarven friend!" Kurt calls to Ragnok as he steps away from the bugbear threatening him (and in part to protect Verdis) and blasts the grouped bugbears with a cacophony of Heironeous' holy words.
ooc: 5ft step to T66, casts _Sound Burst_ at junction of S69/T70 (10ft radius spread affects B5/6/7/8 for 1d8 sonic damage and Fort vrs DC 15 or stunned for 1 round)
ooc2: just a reminder that Kurt's AC is actually 23 thanks to his Magical Vestment - not that it stops a natural 20, but it might come into play later.
ooc3: if the Sound Burst stuns some bugbears, then Ragnok can move to the Ogre without AOOs!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara moves away from the bugbears and between Coraine and Trevor to get a good view into the room, where most of the ogres are coming from, while keeping an eye on the bugbears' weapons not wanting to expose herself too much. The sorceress then casts the spell she had planned for and conjures a sticky web right between the three ogres, in order to hold them in place for a while.


OOC: Move to W67 (Tumble 19 and 22 vs. Bugbear #6 and #5). Cast _Web_ centered on Ogre #3 (that should cover pretty much the whole room, unless it is much bigger than the one we can see, and outside it does barely _not_ hit Coraine, but everything in front of him, where Ogre #4 is).

OOC: Legildur, you need to target S69/T70 to get all four Bugbears, otherwise #6 is not in the area (@15ft.).


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2009)

*Verdis*

Verdis draws back his hand, summons yet more arcane power and hurls (1d20+10=15) it at the nearest Ogre (O1). The blast crackles with power (3d6+1=16) as it strikes the massive foe.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 28, 2009)

Ragnok pauses just a second to see if Kurt's spell has had an effect.

OOC: Rhun?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

*OOC: Sorry for the delays guys, it has been a busy week.  Kurt's actions updated, but unfortunately each bugbear made its save so none of them are stunned.*


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 3, 2009)

Ragnok curses in frustration as the bugbears continue to block his path to the ogre. He calls a warning to his companions - "Kurt, Verdis - get out of there!" - then takes the roundabout way.

[sblock=OOC]He moves off (V70-V69-U68-T67-S66-R65-Q65). AoO city! [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

*OOC: Only one AoO hit (barely), and it wasn't even the mighty ogre! Just waiting on Leif, who has been conspicuously quiet the last few days.*


----------



## Legildur (Dec 3, 2009)

Kurt figures that if the Big H won't support his direct attacks, then maybe he'll reward a more supportive approach. Keeping his sword ready, to cover Verdis, Kurt curries Heironeous' favour for his allies and chastises their foes.
ooc: casts _Prayer_ (40ft radius burst, no save, +1/-1 allies/enemies luck bonus/penalty on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks for 5 rounds). I think that B2 and O3 are probably unaffected.


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Sorry, not trying to hold things up, I just don't have a terribly good handle on what's going on.  Sorry for that, too.

Trevor remembers well what seems to happen every time he is around this bunch when he feels the urge to "flex his fighter muscle" and looks for a safe place to hide.  FULL DEFENSE if none is reachable.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2009)

*OOC: Coraine is up.*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2009)

Nodding his thanks to Dara's spell, Coraine tightens his grip on his weapon to get better leverage. With a loud shout, he strikes out at the tangled up foe before him, attempting to strike a telling blow.

OOC: Power attack O4: AC 22, 15hp


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

*COMBAT - ROUND 5*

Kurt figures that he mustn't yet have the attention of the Big H, so he steps to safety and repeats the Treatment on the bugbears in the hope that The Invincible One is now watching over him. The Treatment strikes three of the creatures with a blast of sound, stunning two of them

Having reached his opponent, Ragnok sets about cutting him down to size. Unfortunately, Norryjar's blade is turned by the ogre's armour.

Dara moves close to the two bugbears, that Kurt's spell has stunned, in order hinder them from getting their weapons back, while aiming her sword at the third of the trio, that had more luck defending against the spell. The bugbear also manages to avoid her attack, however.

Trevor thrusts his warhammer forward into one of the stunned bugbears, cracking it into its skull loudly. Brains ooze from the bugbear's head, and it slowly topples to the ground.

Finding himself a little closer to the action than he really wants to be, Verdis steps backward onto the stairs and tosses another blast at the nearest bugbear. The bugbear ducks at the last minute, taking only a grazing hit from the blast.

The metal-clad ogre again tries to slam its weapon down on Ragnok, but the dwarf sidesteps the crushing blow. The ogre bellows in anger!

The ogre engaged with Coraine redoubles his efforts, but its club is again turned by the knight's shield!

The bugbear Verdis had blasted growls and pursues the warlock, who is unable to avoid the brute's thrusting blade. Fresh blood flows from Verdis' side!

Coraine grit his teeth as the blow hit him. Let us finish the others quick so we can focus on this greater evil soon! He kept the beast's attention but was more careful this time.

One of the bugbears swings his blade at Dara, but her mystic protections keep her from harm.

The ogres continue to thrash against the webbing binding them, and it appears as though one of them has torn off the worst of the bonds.

*Round 4 updated above

INITIATIVE
03 Kurt - 5' step to U65, cast Sound Burst at junction T68/U69 (catching B5, B6 and B8)
02 Ragnok - Norryjar vrs O1 15 (miss)
20 Dara - move to U68, longsword vrs B8 12 (miss)
19 Trevor - 5' step, warhammer [SA] vrs B5 25 (hit), damage 11
18 Verdis - 5' step to T64 (Kurt was in U65); eldritch blast [RT] vrs B7 16 (hit), damage 7
18 Ogre 1 - [Flanking Ragnok] flail vrs Ragnok 19 (miss)
17 Ogre 4 - [ENTANGLED, free] greatclub vrs Coraine 24 (miss)
17 Bugbear 7 - 5' step, longsword vrs Verdis 22 (hit), damage 9
16 Coraine - (Coraine has soft cover vrs O2 & O3), shield ward + fighting defensively for AC26, longsword vrs O4 13 (miss)
15 Bugbear 8 - save vrs sound burst DC15 19 (success), takes 2 damage; longsword vrs Dara 18 (miss)
11 Ogre 3 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, stuck] STR check vrs DC20 17 (fail)
10 Ogre 2 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, stuck free] STR check vrs DC20 25 (success)
07 Bugbear 6 - [STUNNED] save vrs sound burst DC15 14 (fail), takes 5 damage;
05 Bugbear 5 - [STUNNED] save vrs sound burst DC15 09 (fail), takes 4 damage;
03 B2 -  does something

PC Status
Trevor 30/36
Dara 34/34
Verdis 18/27
Ragnok 34/41
Coraine 44/44
Kurt 32/38

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
B2 -4
B3 DEAD
B4 -17
B5 DEAD
B6 -8, stunned 1 round
B7 -14
B8 -10
O1 -16
O2
O3
O4 -15[/sblock]
*

--- MAP ---


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 8, 2009)

Having reached his opponent, Ragnok sets about cutting him down to size.

Unfortunately, Norryjar's blade is turned by the ogre's armour.

[sblock=OOC]Attack vs ogre in cuiraiss: (1d20+11=15, 1d10+9+1d6=19)

I haven't included the benefit of Kurt's spell - just it case it's retconned away.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Dec 8, 2009)

Kurt figures that he mustn't yet have the attention of the Big H, so he steps to safety and repeats the Treatment on the bugbears in the hope that The Invincible One is now watching over him.
ooc: 5ft step to U65 (sorry Scotley) and casts _Sound Burst_ at junction T68/U69 (10ft radius spread, 1d8 sonic damage, Fort vrs DC15 or stunned for 1 round), affecting 5, 6 and 8.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 8, 2009)

*Dara*

OOC: Waiting for the result of the _Sound Burst_, as that might make a bit of a difference.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2009)

*Verdis*

Finding himself a little closer to the action than he really wants to be, Verdis sidesteps (to U65)  and tosses another blast at the nearest bugbear (7). 

OOC: IC is down again. Should be +9 vs. touch AC and 3d6+1 damage.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

OOC: Dara & Trevor are up. Sound burst has been resolved.


----------



## Leif (Dec 9, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor will do his best to turn Bugbear #5 into a "bugbear-kabob" (A neat trick with a warhammer, to say the least!)

Attack +8, damage +4, att=25; damage=11 (di+4+2d6)
Trevor attacks bugbear #5 (1d20+8=25, 1d8+4+2d6=11)

OOC:  YAY! IC is working again!


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara moves close to the two bugbears, that Kurt's spell has stunned, in order hinder them from getting their weapons back, while aiming her sword at the third of the trio, that had more luck defending against the spell. The bugbear also manages to avoid her attack, however.


OOC: Move to U68; Attack B8 (AC 12 (miss)).


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

Stonegod, Coraine is up.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 11, 2009)

Coraine grit his teeth as the blow hit him. Let us finish the others quick so we can focus on this greater evil soon! He kept the beast's attention but was more careful this time.

*OOC: Shield ward against O4 still applies, so Coraine's AC is 25 vs it, not 24. So its last hit juuuuust missed, so he should still have his HP. He'll fight defensively anyway so AC is 26: AC 13, 12hp (didn't use PA this round)*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2009)

*OOC: Fixed, Stonegod. 

@ All: If you could make sure to always include any notable bonuses, penalties, etc in an OOC notation below your IC actions, that would help me a ton. I try, but my memory isn't what it used to be. And I know things are subject to change round to round.*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2009)

*COMBAT - ROUND 6*

Kurt hopes that the Big H will reward a supportive approach. "Verdis, he's all yours!" he calls to the Warlock as he steps out of range of the bugbear and curries Heironeous' favour for his allies and chastises their foes.

"Come on, ya big lunk. Bleed for me!" Ragnok is enthusiastic about his work. Maybe too enthusiastic - he misses again! "Bah! Stop jumping about, ya sissy!"

Dara forcefully swings her sword at the bugbear again, but the distractions prove too big. Then she takes a step back.

Trev  steps around the stunned bugbear and into a more favorable position, and thrusts his blade through the back of the creature's neck, severing its spine!

Verdis groans in pain from the wound and takes another step away from the bugbear and up the stairs. Using the advantage of height and the power Kurt's magic he unleashes another, yet somehow misses his foe despite the fact that he stands only a few feet away!

The brute in steel manages to catch the dancing dwarf with its flail, bruising and tearing Ragnok's flesh. While only a glancing blow, the dwarf can feel the uncanny strength behind the weapon. "Take that, ugly faerie!" it shouts at him.

The ogre facing Coraine is still unable to connect with the knight, its latest blow not even coming close.

The bugbear facing Verdis grins evilly and continues pressing the warlock, scoring another hit on the Suel. Blood begins to soak Verdis' clothing, and he is beginning to feel a bit weak on his feet.

Coraine continues to hold back the ogre, taking a warding stance. The thrust is weak, but he is vigilant.

The bugbear Dara had attacked ignores her and chases after the cleric; the brute's blade strikes true, finding a weak point in Kurt's armor. The blade sinks deep, and bright red blood wells from the wound.

One of the ogres disappears from view as it moves deeper into the webbing, while the second stuck ogre bellows loudly, flexes its muscles and snaps the strongest of the webs securing it in place.

The bugbear that had disappeared into the southeastern chamber suddenly reappears, armed with shield and heavy mace. The beast comes up behind the unsuspecting Trevor, and smacks him across the back with weapon, bruising the soldier.


*Round 5 updated above

INITIATIVE
(Prayer in effect)
03 Kurt - 5ft step to V66, cast Prayer
02 Ragnok - Norryjar vrs O1 14 (miss)
20 Dara - longsword vs. B8 14 (miss); 5-ft. Step to U69.
19 Trevor - 5' step, longsword vrs B6 [SN] 27 (hit), damage 14
18 Verdis - 5' step, eldritch blast [RT] vrs B7 "1" (miss)
18 Ogre 1 - flail vrs Ragnok 28 (hit), damage 13
17 Ogre 4 - [ENTANGLED, free] greatclub vrs Coraine 09 (miss)
17 Bugbear 7 - 5' step, longsword vrs Verdis "20" (threat), confirm 11 (no crit), damage 9
16 Coraine - (Coraine has soft cover vrs O2 & O3) shield ward still on O4, fighting defensively with prayer, longsword vrs O4 8 (miss) 
15 Bugbear 8 - longsword vrs Kurt 24 (threat), confirm crit 22 (CRITICAL); damage 16
11 Ogre 3 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, free] STR Check vrs DC20 26 (success)
10 Ogre 2 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, free] STR check to move 20, moves 10'
07 Bugbear 6 - 
03 B2 - [Flanking Trevor] longsword vrs Trevor 24 (hit), damage 6

PC Status
Trevor 24/36
Dara 34/34, shield round 5/40, web round 2/400
Verdis 09/27
Ragnok 21/41
Coraine 44/44, AC 27 vs O4, 26 vs everyone else. 
Kurt 16/38, prayer r1/5

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
B2 -4
B3 DEAD
B4 -17
B5 DEAD
B6 DEAD
B7 -14
B8 -10
O1 -16
O2
O3
O4 -15[/sblock]
*

--- MAP ---


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara forcefully swings her sword at the bugbear again, but the distractions prove too big. Then she takes a step back.


OOC: Attack vs. B8 (AC 13 won't hit either); 5-ft. Step to U69.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 11, 2009)

"Come on, ya big lunk. Bleed for me!"

Ragnok is enthusiastic about his work.

Maybe too enthusiastic - he misses again!

"Bah! Stop jumping about, ya sissy!"

OOC: Against armoured ogre: (1d20+11=13, 1d10+9+1d6=17)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2009)

Kurt hopes that the Big H will reward a supportive approach. "Verdis, he's all yours!" he calls to the Warlock as he steps out of range of the bugbear and curries Heironeous' favour for his allies and chastises their foes.
ooc: 5ft step to V66 and casts _Prayer_ (40ft radius burst, no save, +1/-1 allies/enemies luck bonus/penalty on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks for 5 rounds).


----------



## Scotley (Dec 12, 2009)

*Verdis*

Verdis groans in pain from the wound and takes another step away from the bugbear and up the stairs. Using the advantage of height and the power Kurt's magic he unleashes another blast (1d20+11=12). 

OOC: Is a natural one always a miss?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Is a natural one always a miss?




*OOC: Aye, I'm afraid it is.*


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trev will move to W69 and launch a second sneak attack against Bugbear #5.  [OOC:  Thanks, Thanee!]

Trevor's second sneak attack against Bugbear # 5 (1d20+8=26, 1d8+4+2d6=13)

*with the prayer, that's 27 attack, 14 damage.  Thanks, Legildur!


----------



## Legildur (Dec 12, 2009)

Leif said:


> Trevor's second sneak attack against Bugbear # 5 (1d20+8=26, 1d8+4+2d6=13)



Don't forget the +1 atk/dmg from the Prayer


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2009)

Coraine is up again


----------



## stonegod (Dec 15, 2009)

Coraine continues to hold back the ogre, taking a warding stance. The thrust is weak, but he is vigilant.

*OOC: Shield ward still on O4, fighting defensively with prayer: AC 8, 1d8+4+1=11. AC 27 vs O4, 26 vs everyone else. *


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2009)

Ragnok's eyes widen at the power behind the ogre's blow. His lips tighten as he considers that he may have bitten off more than he can chew.

"Ah well, better get on with it. There's not likely to be a lot of help from the others - they've got their hands full as well!"

[sblock=OOC]Attack vs armoured ogre (including bonus from Prayer & 5 point Power Attack): (1d20+11+1-5=24, 1d10+9+1d6+1+10=32)

Please tell me that a 24 hits. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2009)

*COMBAT - ROUND 7*

Ragnok's eyes widen at the power behind the ogre's blow. His lips tighten as he considers that he may have bitten off more than he can chew. "Ah well, better get on with it. There's not likely to be a lot of help from the others - they've got their hands full as well!" With that, the dwarf raises Norryjar overhead, and with brutal strength sends the axe cutting through the ogre's armor and into its chest. Blood gushes from the wound, and the ogre swoons a bit, but stubbornly remains on its feet, its eyes burning with pain and anger.

"Dara!" Kurt calls. "Get this beast off me so I can help Ragnok!"

Dara nods and moves behind the bugbear, that is harrassing Kurt, hoping to dispatch him with one mighty blow. Unfortunately, Dara uses too much force, throwing off her aim.

Trev attacks the bugbear that had just clubbered him in the back, thrusting with his sword, and putting it through the brute's throat. The bugbear gurgles bloodily as it slides off his blade and crashes to the ground.

Taking another step back and up, Verdis tries to use the advantage of higher ground as he unleashes another blast at the bugbear. The eldritch energies strike true, and the bugbear's body tumbles back down the steps and into the chamber below.

Flanking the last bugbear with Dara, Kurt goes on the offensive, and strikes a killing blow against the goblinoid. With the last bugbear gone, only the ogres remain!

Bellowing in pain and rage from the severe blow dealt by Ragnok, the armored ogre strikes back, whipping his flail about in a frenzy. unfortunately, in his excitment to crush the dwarf, he loses all sense of aim, and the weapon swings harmless over Ragnok's head.

The other ogre fighting Coraine growls and focuses, and slams his club down with frightening speed. The Knight catches most of the blow on his shielf, but the shock of the strike travels up his arm, shooting pain through his body and rattling his teeth!

Coraine's shieldarm twists under the heavy blow, and he spits blood from burst vessels caused by the shock. Grinning like a madman, he spares a glance to the others. "I believe I have held up my end of the bargain, friends. Now, if you could assist the master dwarf and I with our concerns?" Not waiting for an answer, he swung low, hoping to at least nick the beast.

The other ogre still visible in the webs strains against the bonds as he moves backward, out of sight in the thick webbing.


*Round 6 updated above

INITIATIVE
(Prayer in effect)
03 Kurt - [DELAY TO IC18]
02 Ragnok - waraxe vrs O1 24 (hit), damage 32
20 Dara - move to T66 [FLANKING B8], longsword vrs B8 10 (miss)
19 Trevor - lognsword vrs B2 "20" (threat), confirm crit 21 (critical), damage 15
18 Verdis - 5' step, eldritch blast [RT] 18 (hit), damage 9
18 Kurt - longsword vrs B8 23 (hit), damage 10; move to R65
18 Ogre 1 - flail vrs Ragnok 15 (miss)
17 Ogre 4 - [ENTANGLED, free] greatclub vrs Coraine "20" (threat), confirm crit 20 (fails), damage 18
16 Coraine - (Coraine has soft cover vrs O2 & O3) Shield ward still on O4, fighting defensively with prayer, longsword vrs O4 14 (miss)
11 Ogre 3 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, free] A little somethin' somethin'
10 Ogre 2 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, free] STR check to move 22 (move 10'), out of sight


PC Status
Trevor 24/36
Dara 34/34, shield round 6/40, web round 3/400
Verdis 09/27
Ragnok 21/41
Coraine 26/44, AC 27 vs O4, 26 vs everyone else. 
Kurt 16/38, prayer r2/5

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
B2 DEAD
B3 DEAD
B4 DEAD
B5 DEAD
B6 DEAD
B7 DEAD
B8 DEAD
O1 -48
O2
O3
O4 -15[/sblock]
*


----------



## Legildur (Dec 21, 2009)

"Dara!" Kurt calls. "Get this beast off me so I can help Ragnok!"
ooc: delays to see results of Dara's and Verdis' actions.
If Dara fails to drop the bugbear on Kurt, then Kurt will strike it (+9 longsword for 1d8+5).
If Dara drops the bugbear, then Kurt will Delay until Verdis acts.
If Verdis drops his bugbear, then Kurt will spontaneously cast Prayer as Cure Serious Wounds and then move to Ragnok (avoiding AOOs) and heal him (cures 3d8+5).
If Verdis fails to drop his bugbear, then Kurt will close on that bugbear and strike it (+9 longsword for 1d8+5).


----------



## Leif (Dec 21, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trev attacks the bugbear again, assuming it's still standing, which is likely in my in-expert judgment.

IC is down, his attack is 1d20+9, damage 1d8+4.  (Handle it, Rhunnie!)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2009)

*Verdis*

Taking another step back and up, Verdis tries to use the advantage of higher ground as he unleashes another blast at the bugbear.

OOC: IC seems to be down yet again. +10 this time for 3d6+1.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara nods and moves behind the bugbear, that is harrassing Kurt, hoping to dispatch him with one mighty blow.


OOC: Move to T66 and Attack B8 with Power Attack 3 (Atk +7 Dmg 1d8+12).


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2009)

*OOC: Coraine is up!*


----------



## stonegod (Dec 23, 2009)

Coraine's shieldarm twists under the heavy blow, and he spits blood from burst vessels caused by the shock. Grinning like a madman, he spares a glance to the others. I believe I have held up my end of the bargain, friends. Now, if you could assist the master dwarf and I with our concerns? Not waiting for an answer, he swung low, hoping to at least nick the beast.

*OOC: Shield ward still on O4, fighting defensively with prayer: AC 14, 11hp. AC 27 vs O4, 26 vs everyone else.*


----------



## Legildur (Dec 23, 2009)

Round 7 amendment - Dropping the last bugbear, Kurt immediately steps in behind Ragnok.
ooc: Moves to R65. Still had a move action remaining after the delaying, and there were no remaining threats, so may as well use the opportunity to reposition.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2009)

*Verdis*

The warlock grins as his target falls. He can't help pumping his fist in the air before moving back down the steps (to t65) and tossing a blast (1d20+9=10), but he slips in the blood of the fallen bugbear and splatters arcane energy on the ceiling.


----------



## Leif (Dec 24, 2009)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor weighs his options.  "Should I go and help Ragnok, or help Coraine?  Ragnok or Coraine?"  Just then, Kurt moves to help Ragnok, standing in the very spot that Trevor was eyeing.  "That settles it!  Coraine it shall be!"

The Roguish would-be fighter steels himself and moves back into the fray.
Move to X67 (OOC: What is that yellow stuff?  does it look dangerous to Trev?  If so, he'll hold here and wait for the foe to come within reach of his blade, if not, he'll continue to X66 and attack.  I'll wait until I know more before rolling.)  Trev will avoid the webs, of course! (Thanks, Legildur!)


----------



## Legildur (Dec 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> (OOC: What is that yellow stuff?  does it look dangerous to Trev?  If so, he'll hold here and wait for the foe to come within reach of his blade, if not, he'll continue to X66 and attack.  I'll wait until I know more before rolling.)



ooc: "Yellow stuff" is Dara's Web spell.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 25, 2009)

*COMBAT - ROUND 8*

Ragnok swings mightily at the ogre again ... and misses.

Dara moves behind Ragnok and then next to the Ogre he is battling. The warrior-woman swings her own sword, keeping a defensive stance for now, but the careful strike does not really endanger the creature.

Trevor weighs his options. "Should I go and help Ragnok, or help Coraine? Ragnok or Coraine?" Just then, Kurt moves to help Ragnok, standing in the very spot that Trevor was eyeing. "That settles it! Coraine it shall be!"

The warlock grins as his target falls. He can't help pumping his fist in the air before moving back down the steps and tossing a blast, but he slips in the blood of the fallen bugbear and splatters arcane energy on the ceiling.

With Ragnok's armored bulk providing him cover, Kurt calls on Heironeous to aid the dwarf in his battle against the ogre. "I've got your back," he says to Ragnok as he briefly touches the dwarf's shoulder. The dwarf's wounds are completely healed by the cleric's touch...but only for a moment...

...when the armored ogre, despite the crimson blood running from his wounds, strikes Ragnok again with his flail, brutalizing the dwarf's body.

The ogre fighting Coraine has no further luck striking the knight, despite his desire to crush the human. Taking a chance, Coraine lets down his guard a bit to strike. The attack is only a little better aimed, but the giant is slowed by the webbing, and the blade pierces thick hide and flesh to send a stream of crimson running down the ogre's side.

From deep within the webs in the northeast chamber comes the sound of crackling flames, and you all smell burning webbing wafting through the air.




*Round 7 updated above

INITIATIVE
(Prayer in effect)
02 Ragnok - waraxe [PA5] vrs O1 12 (miss)
20 Dara - move, longsword vrs O1 9 (miss)
19 Trevor - move to X67
18 Verdis - move to T65, eldritch blast [RT] vrs Ogre "1" (miss)
18 Kurt - drop prayer for cure moderate wounds healing 24 points to Ragnok
18 Ogre 1 - flail vrs Ragnok 31 (hit), damage 19
17 Ogre 4 - [ENTANGLED, free] greatclub vrs Coraine 19 (miss)
16 Coraine - longsword vrs O4 15 (hit), damage 11
11 Ogre 3 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, free] somethin' somethin'
10 Ogre 2 - [Failed vrs ToM][ENTANGLED, free] somethin' somethin'


PC Status
Trevor 24/36
Dara 34/34, shield round 7/40, web round 4/400
Verdis 09/27
Ragnok 22/41
Coraine 26/44, AC 27 vs O4, 26 vs everyone else. 
Kurt 16/38, prayer r3/5

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
B2 DEAD
B3 DEAD
B4 DEAD
B5 DEAD
B6 DEAD
B7 DEAD
B8 DEAD
O1 -48
O2
O3
O4 -26[/sblock]
*


----------



## Legildur (Dec 25, 2009)

With Ragnok's armored bulk providing him cover, Kurt calls on Heironeous to aid the dwarf in his battle against the ogre. "I've got your back," he says to Ragnok as he briefly touches the dwarf's shoulder.
ooc: Spontaneously casts _Prayer_ as _Sure Serious Wounds_ on Ragnok and cures 3d8+5 hps.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 26, 2009)

Ragnok swings mightily at the ogre again ... and misses.

[sblock=OOC]Attack vs armoured ogre (including bonus from Prayer & 5 point Power Attack): (1d20+11+1-5=12, 1d10+9+1d6+1+10=30)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 29, 2009)

*Dara*

Dara moves behind Ragnok and then next to the Ogre he is battling. The warrior-woman swings her own sword, keeping a defensive stance for now, but the careful strike does not really endanger the creature.


OOC: Move next to the single Ogre (using Ragnok for cover to avoid AoO; otherwise Tumble 14) and attack him with Combat Expertise 3 (AC 9 = miss); Dara's AC 24.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 31, 2009)

coraine is up!


----------



## stonegod (Dec 31, 2009)

Taking a chance, Coraine lets down his guard a bit to strike. The attack is only a little better.

OOC: Shield ward still on O4, fighting with prayer: AC 15, 11hp. AC 25 vs O4, 24 vs everyone else. Coraine is just out of to-hit luck.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2010)

OOC: I'll get the next update done later this afternoon or tonight. Sorry for the slow-downs...I'm experiencing an "after-holidays surge" here at work, and it is keeping me hopping.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 7, 2010)

OOC: No problems, Rhun!


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

*COMBAT - ROUND 9*

Ragnok gasps as the ogre's blow crushes his flesh - then coughs as the smoke from the burning webs enters his bruised lungs. "Damn it!", he mutters. "No time to play it safe."
Unfortunately, the stabbing pain from his cracked ribs throws off his aim.

Dara steps closer to the wall, to see if she can get a better angle to attack the ogre from there... but to no avail.

Playing it cautiously, Trevor steps back out of reach of the ogre while sheathing his sword. He quickly unlimbers his longbow, ready to send flying death into the melee.

Trying another blast, Verdis scores a hit on an ogre. The mystical energies tear through the webbing and blasts the brute, who's club tumbles from his grip as he slumps back into the webbing, unmoving.

Kurt checks over his shoulder as the Warlock arrives safely behind him. "Nail this brute!" he implores Verdis. Kurt then heals Ragnok some more...

...which saves the dwarves life as the ogre's flail comes smashing down on him with brutal force. The spikes cleave bloody furrows through Ragnok's armor, while the weight of the weapon itself bruises flesh and cracks bone! Only the amazing resilience of the dwarf keeps him on his feet!

Coraine, relieved the ogre in front if him has finally fallen, takes a moment to try to determine what is in going on with the rest of the ogres. Unfortunately, the heavy webbing blocks out any view of his quarry. Seeing Ragnok fighting for his life, he rushes over with his sword, taking a swing at the beast. But he stumbles over the dead bugbear and misses horribly.

You can all now spell the foul reek of burning webbing, as the smoke from it begins to fill the chamber.



*Round 8 updated above

INITIATIVE
(Prayer in effect)
02 Ragnok - waraxe vrs O1 13 (miss)
20 Dara - 5' step, longsword [PA3] vrs O1 11 (miss)
19 Trevor - 5' step, sheath longsword, draw bow
18 Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs O4 15 (success), damage 10
18 Kurt - drop augury for clw on Ragnok, healing 12
18 Ogre 1 - flail vrs Ragnok 30 (hit), damage 26
17 Ogre 4 - [ENTANGLED, free]
16 Coraine - move to R66, longsword vrs O1 "1" (fail)
11 Ogre 3 - [Failed vrs ToM] Something
10 Ogre 2 - [Failed vrs ToM] Something

PC Status
Trevor 24/36
Dara 34/34, shield round 8/40, web round 5/400
Verdis 09/27
Ragnok 08/41
Coraine 26/44, AC 25 vs O1, 24 vs everyone else. 
Kurt 16/38, prayer r4/5

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
B2 DEAD
B3 DEAD
B4 DEAD
B5 DEAD
B6 DEAD
B7 DEAD
B8 DEAD
O1 -48
O2
O3
O4 -36[/sblock]
*


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 8, 2010)

Ragnok gasps as the ogre's blow crushes his flesh - then coughs as the smoke from the burning webs enters his bruised lungs.

"Damn it!", he mutters. "No time to play it safe."

Unfortunately, the stabbing pain from his cracked ribs throws off his aim.

[sblock=OOC]Attack vs armoured ogre (all modifiers included): (1d20+11+1-5=13, 1d10+9+1d6+1+10=32)[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Jan 8, 2010)

Kurt checks over his shoulder as the Warlock arrives safely behind him. "Nail this brute!" he implores Verdis. Kurt then heals Ragnok some more.
ooc: spontaneously casts _Augury_ as _Cure Light Wounds_, healing 1d8+5 of the dwarf's wounds.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2010)

*OOC: I'm starting to think this battle could have ended like 3 rounds ago if anyone was actually able to hit their targets. *


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2010)

*Verdis*

Trying another blast (1d20+9=15) Verdis scores a hit (3d6+1=10) on the Ogre (4).


----------



## Legildur (Jan 9, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Trying another blast (1d20+9=15) Verdis scores a hit (3d6+1=10) on the Ogre (4).



ooc: Kurt was gesturing frantically at O1! The guy that hits like a sledgehammer!


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2010)

*Dara*

Dara steps closer to the wall, to see if she can get a better angle to attack the ogre from there... but to no avail.


OOC: 5-ft. step to the left; Power Attack 3; Attack O1 (AC 11 = miss).


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2010)

Legildur said:


> ooc: Kurt was gesturing frantically at O1! The guy that hits like a sledgehammer!




OOC: Doh! Looks like Verdis needs some tactics lessons. Sorry.


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trev attacks the nearest bugbear again, hoping to have more success this time, but, ahh, not so much, I'm afraid.   [sblock=Trevor's Warhammer]+9 to hit, d8+3 damage[/sblock]

Trev's attack against against a bugbear (1d20+9=15, 1d8+3=8)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

*OOC: Leif, Trev is unable to attack the ogre without entering Dara's web. Does he want to do that, or back up and attack from range? Since my posting has been so slow, I'll give you a couple hours, but then I'm going to push ahead. *


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2010)

OOC: CORAINE IS UP

To recap: Verdis just slew the ogre fighting Coraine, but Ragnok just took a massive hit from the armored ogre.

@ Leif: If you want to change the actions I took for Trevor, let me know. You've got until Stonegod posts up.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2010)

Coraine, relieved the ogre in front if him has finally fallen, takes a moment to try to determine what is in going on with the rest of the ogres. However, seeing Ragnok fighting for his life, he rushes over with his sword, taking a swing at the beast. But he stumbles over the dead bugbear and misses horribly.

*OOC: Try to spot if it won't take an action. Otherwise move to R66 to attack O1 (who is now my Shield Ward target): Nat 1. AC 25 vs O1, 24 vs everyone else. Remind me to let Rhun roll again.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2010)

*COMBAT - ROUND 10*

Ragnok's eyes become wide and staring and he grinds his teeth so hard it can be heard over the sounds of battle. With a bestial scream he throws all his weight behind a powerhouse swing. Norryjar crackles in anticipation of bloody mayhem. And then the axe tears into the armored ogre's chest, ripping through flesh and muscle and bone. The ogre bellows, its eyes staring in disbelief at the gaping wound in its chest. Then, its eyes roll upwards, and it crashes forward with a heavy thud, blood pooling beneath its prone form.






*Round 9 updated above

INITIATIVE
(Prayer in effect - last round)
02 Ragnok - waraxe vrs O1 24 (hit), damage 29
20 Dara - 
19 Trevor - 
18 Verdis - 
18 Kurt - 
18 Ogre 1 - 
16 Coraine - 
11 Ogre 3 - [Failed vrs ToM]
10 Ogre 2 - [Failed vrs ToM]

PC Status
Trevor 24/36
Dara 34/34, shield round 9/40, web round 6/400
Verdis 09/27
Ragnok 08/41
Coraine 26/44, AC 25 vs O1, 24 vs everyone else. 
Kurt 16/38, prayer r5/5

[sblock=Opponent Status]
B1 DEAD
B2 DEAD
B3 DEAD
B4 DEAD
B5 DEAD
B6 DEAD
B7 DEAD
B8 DEAD
O1 -77
O2
O3
O4 -36[/sblock]
*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 16, 2010)

Confident that the others have the situation in hand, Kurt sticks to ensuring Ragnok's survival.
ooc: spontaneously casts _Protection from Evil_ as _Cure Light Wounds_, healing 1d8+5 of the dwarf's wounds.
ooc2: Kurt will activate his _Sacred Purification_ (healing 1d8+2 hps to all within 60ft) if the ogre hasn't been dropped when his turn comes about.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 16, 2010)

Ragnok's eyes become wide and staring and he grinds his teeth so hard it can be heard over the sounds of battle. With a bestial scream he throws all his weight behind a powerhouse swing. Norryjar crackles in anticipation of bloody mayhem.

[sblock=OOC]Attack vs armoured ogre (all modifiers included): (1d20+11+1-5=24, 1d10+9+1d6+1+10=29)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

[good call for Trev, Rhun!]

Carefully avoiding Dara's _Web_ and trying to find a relatively safe place from which to hurl pointed barbs of ashen death into the armored ogre, Trev lets an arrow fly.  (I'm assuming that the size of the ogre means that he can do this with little or no chance of hitting an ally?  If not, he'll take the penalty to make sure that we have no casualties from friendly fire.)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2010)

*Verdis*

Turning around, Verdis hurls another blast of Arcane destruction (1d20+9=10) at the remaining Ogre. He looks downcast as the magic misses and splatters uselessly against the wall. He looks suspiciously at the sunrod strapped to his crossbow. _Could these things be bad for my eyes?_


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2010)

*OOC: Ogre 1 is dead!*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 16, 2010)

"And not before time," Kurt mutters, holding off on casting his spell just yet. "Where are the other two ogres?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 17, 2010)

*Dara*

_“Unless there is another way out, they are trapped in there for now. Maybe we should take the opportunity to heal up and see what might be of use here, while two of us are keeping watch?”_

Dara casts a quick spell and looks down towards the ogre, that Ragnok just felled.


OOC: Cast _Detect Magic_. Concentrate on the armored ogre for now, aiming the cone in a way, that any auras can only really come from that one.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Sounds like a good plan, Dara, let us make it so."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 17, 2010)

Kurt takes the hint as Dara casts her spell, not bothering to remind her that Verdis has that ability as an innate talent. He quickly assesses the wounds, their predicament, and remaining resources that he is aware of, and the possibility of what lies ahead.  He sheathes his sword and invokes Hieroneous' blessing and then sets about with his/their two trusty wands.
ooc: Sacred Purification x2 to heal 2d8+4 to everyone.
Wand of Lesser Vigor to Ragnok then Kurt (+11 hps over 11 rounds)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 17, 2010)

*Verdis*

With the immediate threats down, Verdis lowers his hands and begins to examine the auras in the room looking for anything of power. He makes his way over to Kurt as he does this. "Sorry to say I let me guard down this time and am in need of your blessings."


----------



## Legildur (Jan 17, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Verdis makes his way over to Kurt as he does this. "Sorry to say I let me guard down this time and am in need of your blessings."



"I understand," says Kurt as he applies the blessings. "We got caught in a difficult situation there, but I believe that Coraine and Dara saved the day through blocking the ogres. We should have retreated to a choke point."


----------



## Leif (Jan 18, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"So which two of you 'bruiser-types' are going to volunteer to stand watch while the rest of us search?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 19, 2010)

Coraine takes a moment to catch his breath, the bruises from the battle deep, though not so much as Ragnok's. Kurt's assistance helped. I shall keep an eye, waiting. But be quick. This is not well defensible, as we know.


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trev immediately begins his search.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

The webbing to the northeast continues to burn and smoke, filling the chamber of eyes with thick, gray smoke.



Thanee said:


> Dara casts a quick spell and looks down towards the ogre, that Ragnok just felled.
> 
> OOC: Cast _Detect Magic_. Concentrate on the armored ogre for now, aiming the cone in a way, that any auras can only really come from that one.




Dara's spell detects only a faint abjuration magic radiating from an iron band around one of the ogre's sausage-like fingers. 



Legildur said:


> Kurt quickly assesses the wounds, their predicament, and remaining resources that he is aware of, and the possibility of what lies ahead.  He sheathes his sword and invokes Hieroneous' blessing and then sets about with his/their two trusty wands.
> 
> ooc: Sacred Purification x2 to heal 2d8+4 to everyone.
> Wand of Lesser Vigor to Ragnok then Kurt (+11 hps over 11 rounds)




The power of Hieroneous flows into everyone near Kurt, healing their injuries, calming nerves and bloodlust. The vigor of The Invincible One infuses all, leaving only Ragnok and Kurt less than one hundred percent.


*
PC Status
Trevor 36/36
Dara 34/34, shield round 10/40, web round 7/400
Verdis 27/27
Ragnok 37/41
Coraine 44/44, AC 25 vs O1, 24 vs everyone else. 
Kurt 34/38*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 20, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Dara's spell detects only a faint abjuration magic radiating from an iron band around one of the ogre's sausage-like fingers.



ooc: maybe that's the 'missing' deflection bonus Kurt had on his AC 



Rhun said:


> The power of Hieroneous flows into everyone near Kurt, healing their injuries, calming nerves and bloodlust. The vigor of The Invincible One infuses all, leaving only Ragnok and Kurt less than one hundred percent.



ooc: This seems to not yet include the Wand of Lesser Vigor results, right?  Given that Kurt is only 4 hps short (did you roll max for Sacred Purification?) then Kurt would use the Wand of Cure Light Wounds on himself instead and then one for Ragnok for good measure to top him up.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2010)

*OOC: I did miss the Lesser Vigor on Ragnok! And I rolled 18/20 for the Sacred Purification. Are you sure on the CLWs? Because each of you is only 4 hit points down now.*


----------



## Legildur (Jan 20, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I did miss the Lesser Vigor on Ragnok! And I rolled 18/20 for the Sacred Purification. Are you sure on the CLWs? Because each of you is only 4 hit points down now.*



You're right, we can survive without the CLWs. And the LV takes 11 rounds for the full benefit (1hp/round).


----------



## Thanee (Jan 21, 2010)

OOC: That's what _Cure Minor Wounds_ is for...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 21, 2010)

*Dara*

Dara removes the ring from the ogre's finger and looks towards the web.

_“If you are ready to face the other two brutes, I can make it go away.”_

While waiting for an answer, she looks for coins and other valuables on the ogre's body and also takes a look into the room beyond the doorway.


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor helps Dara search, since that's what he was already prepared to do, and then follows along when the warriors head out to find more foes.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2010)

*Verdis*

The warlock loads his trusty crossbow, but prepares for another blast of magic.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2010)

As the roaring flames begin to subside, and the acrid, gray smoke begins to clear a bit, you find that the last two ogres are apparently dead...killed by heat and smoke inhalation. The northeastern chamber is a wreck, with everything that it contained burned or still burning. Rugs, bedding, tapestries, furniture are all blackened and charred.


*OOC: I'll get your search results up...hopefully tonight, maybe tomorrow.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2010)

You quickly set about searching the area, and looting the bodies of the fallen. While you're not sure if the sounds of battle would carry far enough to be heard, certainly the foul-smoke from the fire has begun to filter through the Temple's airways...whether it will bring new foes to challenge you is anyone's guess.

In the pouches and purses and pockets of the ogres and bugbears you find a small sum of coins (all types) and a few ornamental and semi-precious gemstones. With this work done, you set yourselves to searching the adjoing chambers in a clockwise motion. You search thoroughly, though none of the rooms are all that interesting:

The northeastern chamber is a complete wreck, the mosaic covered walls now blackened and burned to the point that you cannot make out the scenes that they once depicted. The floor too is mosaic, though it is burned even worse, blackened and covered with many charred skins, hides, rugs and carpets. The bedding, furniture, and everything else is all similar blackend and burned.

The southeastern room is unlit, though torches sit unlit in wall brackets. The stone is a dull ochre color, with a high arched ceiling. A large iron brazier heats the chamber, and a large wooden table and pair of benches sit near the south wall. Three piles of bedding and a couple of chairs round out the furnishings. During the search, Trevor finds a secret door in the east wall, which can be triggered by pressing a small catch.

The southwestern room is similar to the one to the southeast, but with mottled rust and moss green stonework. A cabinet reveals some edible foodstuffs: Dry biscuits, a wheel of sharp cheese and some smoked meat. A few bottles of wine finish off the selection. In one corner of the room though is a javelin of very fine make, its shaft carved with the ancient glyphs symbolizing lightning.

The northwestern room, the lair of the armored brute, is furnished much the same as the others. A huge pile of bedding, a table, several chairs, an unlit fireplace, a keg of ale, and a large iron bound chest. The mosaics here are just as sick and twisted as the others you've seen in the Temple, but also show strange, almost humanoid fungal growths, which is something you've not seen elsewhere. Trevor sets to work on the chest, finding no traps, and after working the lock for several minutes manages to get the thing open. Within are several heavy sacks of coin, a small pouch of gemstones, and four potions in a leather carrying harness.

*OOC: This assumes no interest in any of the normal weapons or armor:

Loot Found
PP: 76
GP: 1279
SP: 1455
CP: 2612
3 carnelians (40gp value each)
15 miscellaneous agates (10gp value each)
3 bloodstones (60gp value each)
4 citrines (50gp value each)
2 iolites (70gp valueeach)
1 tourmaline (120gp value)
Electrum armband (30gp value)
Silver belt buckle (15gp value)
Gold ring set w/bloodstone (65gp value)
Javelin of Lightning
Silver skull cloak clasp (value 35gp)
Potion of Darkvision
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
Potion of Bull's Strength
Potion of Blur
Ring of protection +2

I will update the map this weekend.*


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"A fair assortment of foodstuffs that we have here, but, given these environs, I find myself not even the least bit interested in either food or drink at the moment.  Think you that we have defeated all of the denizens of this portion, or should we expect others return soon?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2010)

*Verdis*

The warlock remains vigilant as other search lest the smoke and noise attract more dungeon denizens. He holds handkerchief to his mouth and nose in hopes of filtering the worst of the smoke. "We should get moving soon," he announces.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 2, 2010)

*Dara*

_“Right, lingering here can't be the best idea for sure. Let's pack this up and move on,”_ Dara agrees, while wondering what direction they were actually headed currently... further in or out.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 2, 2010)

Kurt scratches at his currently unwashed goatee. "I've not much in the way of spells left," he says.
ooc: some 1st level stuff and that's it! All 2nd and 3rd level gone.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 2, 2010)

Ragnok claims the healing potion. And he restocks the portable wine cellar.

"That's all I need for now. Let's check out what's behind the secret door before withdrawing to rest!"


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor sighs and takes his place in the procession toward said door, looking for signs of traps or other surprises as he goes.  "You want to shave that caterpillar off your chin, Kurt?  I've got a nice sharp blade you can borrow..."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2010)

*Verdis*

The warlock readies his crossbow and takes his usual place as rear guard.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

The secret door opens to reveal a narrow passage that leads some twenty plus feet to dead end in another stone wall. Ragnok easily finds the catch that triggers another concealed portal, though. All is quiet from the other side of the wall.




*--- MAP ---*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2010)

*Verdis*

Unable to see anything ahead through the press of meatshields before him, Verdis concentrates on his duty as rear guard.


----------



## Leif (Feb 8, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor checks all about for any anomalies.  "Let me know if you guys see any likely places to search for traps, ok?"  He moves along in his usual position within the party, wary as always, and ready for surprises, sword in hand.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 17, 2010)

"All right, now that we know what's behind the secret door, let's go back and find a place to rest up for the night!"

Ragnok makes sure to latch the doors again once everyone's passed through.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2010)

*OOC: Do you want to withdraw from the Temple, or find a place inside?*


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 20, 2010)

OOC: Find a place inside.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 20, 2010)

ooc: inside.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2010)

OOC: Inside is good.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 22, 2010)

OOC: What they said.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dara*

_“If we want to stay here, we should not stay nearby. Maybe on the ground floor, where we can see the stairs?”_


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2010)

"Sounds good. I'll lead the way."

OOC: Back to an appropriate place, as Dara said.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

*OOC: Thanks for your patience, guys. I hope to have the game back on track this weekend.*


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 26, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2010)

OOC: Waiting patiently...


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2010)

Trevor troops along dejectedly, grumbling something as he goes.

OOC:  I'm back, too, hold your applause, please.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

OOC: Hey guys, again I apologize for the delays. Real life has been kicking my butt. I've put the other two games I'm DMing on hold for the time being, but I'm planning on moving forward with this one (since it actually still has all its players).

Expect and IC post from me tonight.


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2010)

OOC:  No worries, Bossman!  I've been dealing with the same sort of junk lately.   Proceed when ready -- it's all good!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2010)

You gather your loot, and retrace your steps back to the cobweb and debris strewn chamber sitting atop the trapdoor down to the rooms in which you faced the wizard Falrinth. You quickly descend the narrow stair, securing the portal behind you, and make your way back into the rough, narrow, limestone tunnels that run between the Temple dungeons and the broken tower.

Within a quarter hour, you have made your way back through the secret door and into the circular 40' diameter chamber at the corridor's end. A pair of 3' wide passages open in the north and east walls of the chamber. The north way runs for several hundred more feet, before ending in the side of a well shaft that rises to the site of an abandon cottage in the woods. The east passage leads back to the shattered tower on the temple's northeastern perimeter.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 9, 2010)

"Well, it couldn't hurt to keep them guessing. We stayed at the cottage last time. Perhaps we should rest in the tower tonight."

"I'll take first watch."


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Good thinking, Kurt.  And I'll take the second watch."

[sblock=Legildur]Ooops, sorry, I was confused and called Boddy's character Kurt.  Guess he's really Coraine?  I'm so confused![/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Mar 10, 2010)

"Aye," Kurt agrees with Trevor.
ooc: Kurt will use remaining spells to generate any healing necessary to ensure a full recuperation.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2010)

*Dara*

_“Sounds good to me,”_ Dara agrees. _“We only need to be careful with that secret passageway below the tunnel, but at least we won't be cornered in there, in case they come looking for us.”_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2010)

You follow the narrow corridor several hundred feet back to the shaft leading to the tower, and climb the iron rungs that are hammered into the shaft's side. The broken tower appears just as you left it a few hours earlier when you descended into the tunnels. It is easy enough to barricade the trap door with the heavy furniture in the former brigand leader's bedchamber, and the main door to the tower can be shut and barred to prevent easy entry.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2010)

*Verdis*

"Wake me when you are ready for me to watch," notes the warlock with a yawn. He finds a comfortable spot and settles in to dream of cold beer and warm barmaids.


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor reclines and is instantly asleep, but rouses briefly, "I'll  be right here when it's my turn to watch, and I'll need to know whom to wake next," he says, and then is out once again.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

Verdis and Trevor settle down into the piled sacks of grain and flour that the brigands have piled beneath the stair to the crumbling upper levels, falling quickly into a restful sleep. 


*OOC: Watch schedule?*


----------



## Thanee (Mar 11, 2010)

*Dara*

_“We should take double watches, three shifts, two each. I would prefer first or last, since interruptions during my sleep make it harder to memorize my spells in the morning.”_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

*OOC: Since Trevor and Verdis are already to sleep, I guess they get final watch. So Dara and somebody else on first watch, and two others on middle watch. As soon as someone pipes in that they'll watch with Dara, I'll move forward. *


----------



## stonegod (Mar 11, 2010)

C will watch first.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2010)

*First Watch*

Coraine and Dara take first watch, while Kurt and Ragnok roll out their bedrolls and join Trevor and Verdis in sleep. Time passes slowly, the minutes and hours seeming to last far too long. But eventually, three hours have passed, and your wake Kurt and Ragnok to take your places. 

*OOC: More to come in a bit. *


----------



## Legildur (Mar 11, 2010)

Kurt sighs as he is woken.  Without further complaint he slowly rises and dons his armor.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Skkkkgggg *sigh*  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2010)

Your rest period passes uneventfully, you all sleeping much better than you did last night in the forest near the Temple. Of course, perhaps that is because it isn't nighttime, at least not as you begin your sleep. The light of the early afternoon pierces the arrow slits that you have withdrawn the curtains from, slowly changing to late afternoon and early evening as second watch rouses for their duty. By the time Verdis and Trevor are roused for third watch, the light has faded into complete darkness. 

The soldier and warlock here strange sounds outside the tower... the odd animal calls, strange rustlings and other noises that you have come to expect during the night in close proximity to the Temple. Still, despite the oppressiveness of the area, it is warm and secure within the tower, and no enemy manifests itself.

By the time your group is all awake, rations shared, and spell preparations made, it is late evening. You figure you have perhaps an hour or so until midnight.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 12, 2010)

"I wonder if this place will be more active internally at night?" Kurt ponders allowed.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2010)

*Verdis*

"Funny, seems like things always get active when we show up regardless of the time," notes Verdis with a wry smile. He gathers up his crossbow and gets a fresh sunrod out.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 13, 2010)

Ragnok chuckles, and finishes strapping on his armour.

"Let's go," he says.

"Back to where we left off yesterday, or shall we confuse them by trying another assault on the front door?"

OOC: By the way, did no one notice that Ragnok volunteered for first watch? Still, he's happy to work in with the others as best suits them.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 13, 2010)

"I'm not sure of the best way to go," says Kurt.

ooc: I'll redo spells in next 24 hours. Any requests? If so, let me know in OOC thread.


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I don't suppose that there even _is_ a best way to enter that foul haunt, so let's just take the fastest way in.  Ironically, I think I'll feel a bit safer once we are inside..."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2010)

*OOC: So back into the tunnels?*


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 17, 2010)

OOC: Back into the tunnels!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

You make your way back through the tunnels, and finally into the complex of chambers where you had engaged the enemy wizard Falrinth. You find the rooms abandoned and emptied of all items. Someone has obviously vacated this area. Moving on, you make your way down the narrow corridor and up the stone stair to the trapdoor and leads further into the Temple's dungeons.

On trying to open the trapdoor, you find that the portal won't budge. It appears to have been barred or otherwise held from above.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Great.  _Now_ what are we supposed to do?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking at the Wizard's abandoned rooms Verdis comments, "Hmm, in future we should think about setting a trap or two if we find someone's lair before we kill them. Better yet, we should just kill them instead of letting them get away." 

"You're the locks expert aren't you? Can't you figure a way to open it? Or should we look for more secret doors?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  Is there any lock or catch visible to Trevor that he can work on?  I had assumed from your previous description that the lock was not accessible from where we are.  If he can, he will try to pick the lock.  If not, he will search for secret doors in the most likely places.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 28, 2010)

"Not only will they have it trapped," says Kurt. "But they'll have a heavy weight on it. Worse, they'll could be covering the other entrances that we'll probably now be forced to use."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

Trevor cannot find any lock or latch to open the trapdoor. It is definitely secured from above. It may be possible to hack your way through, assuming there isn't any sitting on top of the portal.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2010)

Verdis uses his arcane ability to walk on walls to climb up and have a look into the ceiling. He is looking to see if anything interesting is visible in the gap.


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"For the life of me I can't puzzle out this mysterious portal!  Looks to me like we're going to have to use brute force to penetrate it."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 30, 2010)

Trevor said:


> "...Looks to me like we're going to have to use brute force to penetrate it."



"Or we could go around another way?" suggests Kurt.
ooc: anyone checked the map?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2010)

Verdis notes that the portal is radiating faint abjuration magic, but all appears to be dark beyond. The warlock sees nothing through the cracks but blackness.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2010)

*Verdis*

The warlock strolls back down. "No way I can see to get it open up there. It seems to have a little magic on it. Some abjuration. Unless that gives someone an idea, I suggest we try else where."


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Well, let's either whip out some arcane 'juice' or else move on.  Any juicy takers?"  Seeing no immediate volunteers, Trev looks around for the next likely route to pursue.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 30, 2010)

Scotley said:


> The warlock strolls back down. "No way I can see to get it open up there. It seems to have a little magic on it. Some abjuration. Unless that gives someone an idea, I suggest we try else where."



"That'd be an alarm for if we breached this portal," says Kurt knowingly. "Be best we go another way."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2010)

*Dara*

_“It could also be a way to keep it shut. But I agree, best no to tamper with it and find another way. There should be plenty around.”_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2010)

You make your way back to the broken shell tower and peer out into the yard of the Temple compound. The only other entrances you know of are the ones at the front of the Temple Proper itself, and you know from experience that they are likely trapped.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2010)

*Verdis*

"Once more we face the main entrance." Verdis looks over the entry area for any magical emanations that might indicate spells have been placed on the doors.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2010)

Corraine keeps near the front, but lets those more knowledgeable about traps and things take the lead.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

Verdis notes that both the eastern and western "side doors" into the Temple Nave bear magical dweomers...faint abjuration and moderate evocation. 

The main doors continue to radiate overwhelming enchantment magics, and Verdis finds looking at them to be akin to staring into the sun. In fact, none of you can even approach within 20 feet of the doors, as you are overcome with feelings of aversion and repugnance.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2010)

*Verdis*

Shielding his eyes from the main entrance, Verdis looks for alternatives such as windows or other openings, even ones high up in the structure.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Perhaps it isn't the best time to bring this up, but I would certainly feel safer if we were to enter by the underground passageway that we have found before.  Or, surely there are other hidden entrances into the foul place?  Barging right in the front doors, or these obvious "side" doors strikes me as being quite suicidal.  We are lucky to have done so before and lived....."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2010)

Verdis does note many dirt-encrusted stained glass windows high above, perhaps thirty or so feet above your heads.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 14, 2010)

He calls down softly, "Anyone got some rope?" Then he shifts his gaze to the magical realm and examines the windows for auras.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 14, 2010)

Corraine thumps Trevor on the back and pulls out a length of silk rope with a grappling hook. The gods provide, friend he calls up to Verdis.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trev shudders under Coraine's unintentionally firm blow, but smiles, nevertheless, "Ahh, good!  That's what I'm talkin' about!"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 15, 2010)

Kurt scratches at his goattee, which only serves to remind him of other places he would like to scratch but can't reach in plate armor. 'Ah, for a hot bath,' he pines silently.

He watches as Verdis and Trevor analyse their predicament and he nods in agreement as they spy the windows. Although not keen himself to climb, he recognises that they may have no other real option.

"Any chance you could remove the traps on the side door?" Kurt asks the young soldier.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I can certainly give it my best shot," affirms Trevor.  "It would give me more confidence, however, if someone were to assist me with the checking for magical traps and nasties, though, I'm none too confident in doing that...."

Trevor, nevertheless, stands ready to give it his best search for traps asap.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 15, 2010)

"If Verdis or you can identify the trap used, then maybe I can help protect you," Kurt offers.

ooc: have _Resist Energy_ prepared (energy resistance 10 against the energy type chosen). And _Silence_ could be useful if there is an audible alarm attached.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2010)

Verdis walks back down the outside of the temple for the rope and grapnel. "Why bother with the traps. Let's just smash a window up there and go in that way. I'll just take the rope up and you can join me."


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trev shrugs, "Works for me!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 16, 2010)

*Verdis*

The warlock strolls back up the wall trailing the rope. He sets the grapnel and goes to work on a particularly unsavory stained glass scene with his morning star.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2010)

*Dara*

Dara nods. _“That sounds like a good idea!”_


----------



## Legildur (Apr 20, 2010)

Kurt calmly watches proceedings.


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2010)

Legildur said:


> Kurt calmly watches proceedings.



As does Trevor


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2010)

Verdis has no problem busting out one of the foul stained glass windows, picking one that shows a particularly disgusting scene of a fiery demon visiting hideous, torturous acts upon the innocent. The glass shatters under a single blow of his morningstar, the thick shards tinkling loudly to the floor of the vestry some distance below. The warlock pauses to listen, but detects no further sound coming from below.

With that, he securely hooks the grapnel to the window ledge, and Coraine takes hold of the rope and begins to climb. Even with his shield strapped to his back, the knight takes some time to climb the rope, his heavy armor making it most difficult. After a couple of long minutes, though, he reaches the roof, and stands next to Verdis, peering down through the broken window into the darkness below.

*OOC: So is everyone going this route?*


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"You go next, Kurt, and I'll follow you?"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 21, 2010)

"Give me a hand to tie the rope around me securely," Kurt says to the young soldier. "This plate armor is heavy." (although the mithral shield is not )

Kurt will then climb.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trev will truss-up the cleric like a Submissive Damsel on Beltane!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2010)

*Verdis*

The warlock will help other up and down and then walk down the inside wall once everyone who chooses has reached the temple floor. He checks his crossbow and fires up a sunrod once inside.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2010)

It takes some time, but eventually you all manage to climb onto the roof, and then from there rappel down into the Temple nave. Ahead, to the north, the bulk of the chapel widens ahead, its far reaches lost in darkness.


--- MAP ---


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2010)

The warlock readies his weapon and waits for the others to lead on so he can take his usual roll as rear guard.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor moves to what he thinks is the opposite end of the party from Verdis, while looking to Kurt and Coraine for some indication of which direction they intend to move.  Once he has determined this, he will begin scouting in the indicated direction, and looking for traps/anomalies/enemies/etc.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2010)

Kurt sighs with relief once the break-in is successfully achieved. "I'm not sure we will be able to leave and re-enter again so easily," he says quietly. "Our options are ever decreasing."

He says nothing about which way to go forward, trusting that The Invincible One will lead him to where he is needed. Kurt waits patiently for Coraine to decide.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2010)

*OOC: Just a recap of known ways down into the Temple dungeons:

- Stairway in the western vestry (previously used)
- Stairway in the eastern vestry (previously used)
- Main stairs (never investigated)
- The well north of the altar (never investigated)*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 27, 2010)

OOC: Did the previous version of me explore the other two stairs we have been down exhaustively (i.e., is there any reason we can think of to go back those ways)?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2010)

*OOC: Yes, they both lead down to the first level of the Temple dungeon, which you've explored. There are additional ways down deeper from there though.*


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor also waits, not so patiently, for Coraine to make up his bloody mind, while thinking to himself that the well might just be a good route for them to take.  [Rogue, you know, and crawling down a well seems, well, extra sneaky.]

OOC:  Another question to consider is whether anyone thinks that we could perhaps gain some advantage by using a different route down to the dungeon?  Like, say, because the creatures there might be less suspecting that intruders will turn them into monster-sushi?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2010)

You move further into the cavernous chapel of the temple proper, cautiously walking amid the hideously carved pillars. It is dim, the outside light filter by the stained glass. Besides the sounds of your own footfalls, all is quiet, though you swear that you can see twisting, flitting shapes at the corners of your vision...of course, the shapes are gone when you turn to look directly at them.


--- MAP ---


----------



## stonegod (Apr 30, 2010)

Do we try deeper in the levels we know or these other ways? I am unsure here.

OOC: I'll let the folks that've been here longer decide.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 30, 2010)

*Dara*

_“I'm a friend of not being too predictable, so I would say we try our luck with a new way today,”_ Dara says.


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I am in total agreement with Dara:  let's show these wicked lot that we know more than one way to skin a ghoul.  And, whatever we do, let's hurry and get away from these creepy pillars.  Sheesh, they make my skin go all crawly and give me the galloping gritchens.!"


----------



## Legildur (May 1, 2010)

"Lead on!" Kurt urges Dara in agreement with the general plan.


----------



## Boddynock (May 2, 2010)

Ragnok stretches, flexing his arms and rolling his neck so that the vertebrae crack loudly.

Having limbered up, he swings a leg over the side of the well and says, "Let's be completely unpredictable, then. Shall we see where this goes?"


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2010)

*Verdis*

"Whatever route you wish to take is fine by me. Just get moving. I feel like we are being watched here." Verdis adjusts his crossbow strap and glances about nervously as the others plan.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trev looks with distaste at Ragnok's intended path below.  "Is that really the only unused path left to us?"


----------



## Rhun (May 4, 2010)

As Ragnok swings himself over the edge of the well, he notes a a narrow ledge winding downward around the circumference of the shaft. It is only about two feet wide, but would provide a way down for a sure-footed being.


----------



## Legildur (May 5, 2010)

Kurt purses his mouth as Ragnok reports his discovery. "It may be a way down, but I won't be taking it unless I'm roped off securely," he says, acutely aware of his heavy armor, average sense of balance, and a long drop.

"And we can't leave any trace that this was the way we came in," he reminds them.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor purtheth hith lipth and says, "Well, Kurt, you are doubtless correct about us needing to leave no trace behind.  How about if I go first and Dara brings up the rear, and the two of us can be the anchor points for the rope?  It _might_ work, really!  At least in some world or other..."


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2010)

"I can walk down safely enough without a rope." Notes Verdis. He looks around for something to secure a rope to, which he can untie and bring down when the others are safely below.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"What am I thinking?  I'm reasonably sure that I can climb down without a rope as easily as you can, Verdis, unless you will be using some infernal sorcery to aid you.  Perhaps it would be best if I untie the rope and descend last?"


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2010)

Coraine looks down the well. That better be tied tight before I try, my friend. The Valorous One protects the brave, but not the foolish.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*



stonegod said:


> Coraine looks down the well. That better be tied tight before I try, my friend. The Valorous One protects the brave, but not the foolish.



"I think I can _probably_ arrange to wait until you are safely down, Coraine.   If any of us can be considered 'safe' in this misbegotten place!"


----------



## Legildur (May 21, 2010)

"Let's get on with it," Kurt impatiently utters.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2010)

*OOC: I'll get a post up this weekend, guys! I apologize once again, but RL is still kinda kicking me in the ass.*


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2010)

*Dara*

_“I'm a decent climber, but I won't decline the safety of a rope. If one of you guys are really sure of being able to get down without the rope, you should surely take the rear and also take the rope with you.”_.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I think I'm probably the best climber in the group, if we're just talking about physical abilities, but I think that Verdis has in mind to 'cheat' with magic, so that will probably make him less likely to fall."


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2010)

The shaft descends for some distance, but eventually the darkness begins to let up, illuminated by a milky glow from below. You begin to smell a faint, sickly sweet scent carried on the air. As Ragnok reaches the end of the ledge leading down, he is left glancing down from the ceiling of a sprawling room, the floor some forty-five feet below. A swirling, eddying mist in the chamber below seems to be the source of the light, and a great square cub of bronze rests directly below your position.

The room below appears to be empty.


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

OOC:  If the floor is 45 feet below our position, what are we standing on?  Is there an obvious way to descend safely?


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  If the floor is 45 feet below our position, what are we standing on?  Is there an obvious way to descend safely?




*OOC: There is a two-foot wide ledge that wraps around the well shaft and that you walked down to reach the bottom of the well. That ledge ends in a lip around the bottom of the shaft. There is no obvious way to descend the 45 feet between your position and the floor below...although there are enough cracks and such in the limestone walls that you could easily hammer in a few pitons to secure a rope.*


----------



## Scotley (May 26, 2010)

*Verdis*

From his place at the rear of the group, Verdis simply waits until the others figure a way forward. He keeps a keen eye out for trouble behind them.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Somewhat frustrated, Trevor says, "Ok, who's turn was it to bring the da** pitons?"


----------



## Boddynock (May 28, 2010)

"Should've known it wasn't going to be that easy!" mutters Ragnok.

He then works his way back up the ledge and says to the others, "Well, unless somebody's got some pitons and a hammer, we're not going down there."


----------



## Legildur (May 28, 2010)

"Or a bar across the top of the well with a rope dangling down," suggests Kurt. "But that leaves a trail."


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2010)

*Dara*

_“Maybe a dagger or two will suffice?”_


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"I doubt it, Dara, unless you have a couple of adamantine daggers to sacrifice to the effort."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

*OOC: You could perhaps hook Ragnok's grappling hook over the edge of the ledge you are standing on to support the rope, and then descend.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 3, 2010)

OOC: Doh! That'll teach me not to read R's CS for 6 months.

IC: Ragnok smacks himself forcefully in the head and shuffles back down, having first affixed his rope to the *grappling hook* in his pack. He then secures it to the ledge at the base of the well and rappels down.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 3, 2010)

ooc: I was wondering how we would overcome this obstacle. Thanks Rhun!

bic: Kurt watches the dwarf take out the grappling hook. He frowns as he sees Ragnok's intent that they should be spelunking. Closing his eyes for a few moments he resolves to himself that it must be done, and prepares to descend.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Hey, Ragnok, if it would help, I'll volunteer my services to smack you upside the head occasionally so you don't have to beat yourself up like that," Trevor jokes with the valiant Dwarf.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 4, 2010)

"Hmm. We could maybe do one another that favour. What do you say?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"That might work, I guess, as long as you'll put Norryjar down before you take your turn, and agree that we should both stand flatfooted to do so."  Trev thinks he will have an edge if the Dwarf can't reach his head.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2010)

Verdis waits with growing impatience as his companions banter and play with their ropes.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2010)

Coraine takes a look down the well and whistles lowly. Fortune favors the bold they say. Someone want to help me with this? He because to strip off the upper layers of his armor in order to climb better.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Noting Verdis's growing impatience, Trevor clears his throat loudly and moves to assist Coraine.  "Here, I'll help you with that."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2010)

In relatively short order, you have taken off Coraine's armor, and securely fastened the hook over the ledge. The knight grabs hold of the rope, and slowly starts to lower himself down into the room below.


*OOC: I'm gonna try to get a more in depth post up tonight. My PC at home has been having some issues, but I think I have it fixed now.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2010)

OOC:  PC?? Hey, you're supposed to be the DM here!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  PC?? Hey, you're supposed to be the DM here!




*OOC: If only there was a button to deduct experience, I'd use it on you for that one! *


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2010)

Coraine drops the final few feet to the floor, his boots thudding against the stone that is barely visible beneath the swirling, luminescent fog. He finds himself in a five-foot deep circular pit. At floor level, the chamber forms a large octagon some eighty feet wide; at each of the cardinal compass points, a wide set of stairs leads some fifteen feet upward to might bronze doors. The doors to the north are chained and locked, and silvery runes dance across their surface.

To the south of the pit in which the knight stands is a large alabaster slab, upon which sets two knives and a bowl of fine crystal. To either side of him are two large crystal braziers suspended from tripods on silver chains; these are the source of the sickly sweet perfumed smoke rising into the air.

All is quiet within the chamber.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: If only there was a button to deduct experience, I'd use it on you for that one! *



[OOC:  Meanie!  Note that I'm not saying that it wouldn't be deserved....]


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2010)

Kurt watches Coraine with interest, noting that nothing adverse has yet occurred.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 8, 2010)

Coraine looks at the altar darkly, suspecting nothing good. He tugs on the rope to let the others know it is safe to come down if they want, uncertain how loud he'll have to yell to be heard.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2010)

*Verdis*

Once Verdis gets into the room his eyes seem to lose focus as his gaze extends into the magical realm. He examines the items on the alabaster slab, then the  crystal braziers and finally the doors.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 8, 2010)

Unsure of just how the knight managed to get down before he did, Ragnok mutters - albeit softly - to himself as he makes his way down the rope.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 8, 2010)

Kurt follows last, being particularly careful to tie off and to climb slowly.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor was planning to be the last to descend, is Kurt going to spoil that plan?  If so, then Trev will precede only Kurt, thinking that he can probably make the climb using just his skill, but, relying on the rope just to be safe.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 9, 2010)

Kurt notices Trevor's hesitation, and readily agrees to descend the rope before the young soldier. "Help tie me on, will you," he asks.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Tev smiles at Kurt, and lends his assistance to help harness him securely.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2010)

*Dara*

Dara, likewise, climbs down, leaving the other two to decide on who gets the honor to go last.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

*Verdis*

"After you. I always bring up the rear. I've gotten a little superstitious about it. Seems like every time I wander to the fore I get my ass kicked."


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Very well, Verdis, since you are admittedly irrational about this, I shall precede you to the floor."

And, with that, Trev makes ready and descends.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2010)

Dara and Trevor join the others in the room below, and soon everyone is safely standing on the floor beneath the well.

Verdis' arcane sight reveals a faint aura of abjuration emanating from the crystal vessels upon the altar, and the braziers as well.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

While the altar is obvously the focal point of this room, Trevor is concerned that in giving all of their attention to this feature, they miss something else that should be rather obvious.  He peers all around the room looking for ... well, basically anything.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2010)

There is little else to the chamber; it appears to be some sort of chapel, perhaps dedicated to the element of Air, as the previous chapels had been to Earth and Fire. It is unoccupied, though, and all exits from the chamber are shut and closed. The sparkling, luminescent mist swirls about your feet to just above your knees.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2010)

*Dara*

_“Interesting... looks like we made it into the third of their elemental temples. We should proceed carefully from here, well, not much news on that part, I guess.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 16, 2010)

Remembering events in the Temple of Fire, Ragnok says, "Watch out for traps - and sparklies!"

"Now that we're here, why not wreak some havoc?"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 17, 2010)

Ragnok said:


> "Now that we're here, why not wreak some havoc?"



"Aye" agrees Kurt. "But as you said - carefully."


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Which way do we want to go first?  Where should I check for traps, any preference?" As he says this Trev begins scanning the area, on the lookout for any likely places where traps might be concealed, doors, high-traffic areas, chests, and so forth.

OOC:  If Scotley didn't already post so in our OOC thread, he'll likely be unavailable until possibly Friday evening.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2010)

*Verdis*

"Not as much magic here as you might expect. A simple abjuration on the braziers and stuff on the altar. I say we move on albeit carefully."


----------



## Legildur (Jun 19, 2010)

"But which way?" asks Kurt.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2010)

Coraine takes even longer to put on his armor. While doing so, he points at the nearest non-chained door (if one). That's a door. Though we may want to defang this altar first, it being evil and all.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

While Kurt and Coraine see about "defanging" the altar, Trev will go to the door that Coraine indicated to search it for traps and see if it's locked.  "Sorry, folks, I don't do altars, _especially_ in places like this!"


----------



## Legildur (Jun 20, 2010)

Kurt agrees with Coraine and sets about examining the altar.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2010)

*Dara*

Dara stands ready to watch out for any inconveniences, while the others examine the room.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 20, 2010)

*Verdis*

The warlock stands near Dara and watches the opposite side of the room. "That altar gives me the creeps I don't want to touch it or the things on it," he says softly enough for only Dara's ears. He nervously checks his crossbow and waits.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2010)

The altar is just what it seems: a large slab of alabaster. The two crystal knives and the crystal bowl sit glimmering upon it. The bowl is empty, and the knives appear to be sharp. No doubt they are used for some foul purpose.

The doors are spaced equal distance from where you descended into the room. East, west or south are your options, as the northern door is the one that is chained.



*OOC: And once again, sorry sorry sorry for the delays. Life is crazy. I'm gonna try to get the map up tonight.*


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2010)

Corraine takes a spare cloth and wraps the foul items in it to be dispose of later. Then, with several overhead swings of his warhammer, it attempts to shatter the stone—or at least make it unusable.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 14, 2010)

"Wish I had some holy water and the right ritual about now," Kurt curses quietly as he assists Coraine where he can.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trevor is keeping an eye peeled for any approaching threats while the 'cleansing' continues.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

stonegod said:


> Corraine takes a spare cloth and wraps the foul items in it to be dispose of later. Then, with several overhead swings of his warhammer, it attempts to shatter the stone—or at least make it unusable.





As Coraine lifts the first of the foul items, a low droning sound begins to build in the air of the chamber, slowing rising toward a high pitch keening. The mist and smoke from the braziers slowly begins to coalesce into vaguely humanoid forms...


----------



## Legildur (Jul 14, 2010)

"Maybe not such a good idea!" Kurt says urgently to Coraine as he gestures towards the emerging shapes.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2010)

Elementals. Why did it have to be elementals? The holy warrior quickly kicks over the brazier, knowing that they'd have to fight this sooner or later.

OOC: That's my theory anyway. Feel free to stop Corraine if you want...


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2010)

*Trevor Champlaign*

"Oh, no, here we go again!" quoth the rogue.

These critters being immune to sneak attacks, Trev wades right in and attacks.  (Roll for me please, Rhun? )


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 14, 2010)

Norryjar in hand, Ragnok steps forward and swings at the nearest elemental.

[sblock=OOC]Attack vs air elemental (shock damage rolled separately in case of DR): (1d20+11=20, 1d10+9=11, 1d6=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2010)

*Verdis*

"I knew that was a bad idea!" 

Verdis abandons his crossbow in favor of arcane power. He raises his hands to call an Eldritch Blast.

OOC: Should we roll initiative/attacks?


----------



## Legildur (Jul 19, 2010)

Kurt readies his longsword to assist Ragnok.

ooc: I was originally waiting on calls for that before posting.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

Guys, I hate to do this, but I really think I need to put this game back into a HOLD state. Real life continues to make me its whipping boy, and I just don't have the time that this game (and you players) deserve.

I'm not giving up on it yet, just letting you know that I'm not sure when I'll be able to get back to regular updates. Again, sorry guys!


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 26, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Guys, I hate to do this, but I really think I need to put this game back into a HOLD state. Real life continues to make me its whipping boy, and I just don't have the time that this game (and you players) deserve.
> 
> I'm not giving up on it yet, just letting you know that I'm not sure when I'll be able to get back to regular updates. Again, sorry guys!



OOC: And here was I thinking it was _already_ in a hold state.  Yeah, no problem, Rhun. As a friend of mine said to her son the other day, "Real life takes precedence over virtual life." Hope that the world is gentler with you soon.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2010)

OOC: No problem, Rhun.  As it happens, I don't have a lot of free time either, currently...


----------



## Legildur (Jul 27, 2010)

Damn! And here I was patiently waiting for Kurt to deal out more of 'the treatment'.

I'll keep check back regularly, hoping that real life takes a slight breather.

Thanks Rhun.


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2010)

Ditto, Legildur.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 27, 2010)

I appreciate all of your understanding and patience! I don't know what is up with this year, but since January I just don't seem to have nearly the amount of free time I used to. Both at the office, and outside of work.



Thanee said:


> OOC: No problem, Rhun.  As it happens, I don't have a lot of free time either, currently...




I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one currently swamped in real life, as well. Misery loves company, after all.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2010)

OOC: I do fully understand. I will be waiting patiently to play Verdis when you are ready. I find myself unable to find time to post for three or four days at a stretch with disturbing frequency.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello? Anybody there?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2010)

OOC: Hey Boddy, looks like Rhun is still quite busy. My own life is getting better and I'm available for a restart when our DM is.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2010)

Boddynock said:


> Hello? Anybody there?






Scotley said:


> OOC: Hey Boddy, looks like Rhun is still quite busy. My own life is getting better and I'm available for a restart when our DM is.





I'm alive. That's about all I can say. Real life is still insanely busy. Sorry guys. I haven't forgotten about the game, just don't know when I'll get a restart going.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 20, 2010)

Rhun said:


> I'm alive. That's about all I can say. Real life is still insanely busy. Sorry guys. I haven't forgotten about the game, just don't know when I'll get a restart going.



That's fine, Rhun. 

Just wanted to touch base with you folks.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2010)

OOC:  Also touching base.  Slyly, and stealthily, mind you, but, hey!  Leif a/k/a Trevor


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2010)

If I could get back to where I had time to post everyday, I'd probably be able to get things going again. As it stands, I'm only posting 2-3 times a week lately...which isn't even good enough to keep up with the few remaining games I'm in!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2010)

Tell me about it. I'm only able to keep up because so many of the games I'm in have slowed way down or ground to a halt. At least things are looking better for me now. Other than the usual breaks for holiday travel I should be posting regularly through January. _Knocking on wood, keeping fingers crossed, the lord willing and the creek don't rise. _


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2010)

Alas!  I shall shed a wry tear for the both of you poor unfortunates!


----------



## Legildur (Oct 29, 2010)

Busier than a slave waving a fan in hell here! But can post regularly should things liven up - it's my last remaining pbem game as all the others just stalled.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Tell me about it. I'm only able to keep up because so many of the games I'm in have slowed way down or ground to a halt.




Inconceivable! 

Once my computer is fixed and I have access to my notes again, I will continue my game, BTW.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanee said:


> Inconceivable!
> 
> Once my computer is fixed and I have access to my notes again, I will continue my game, BTW.




Yes, poor Eldwyn spends his days singing the saddest of dirges awaiting your return.


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Yes, poor Eldwyn spends his days singing the saddest of dirges awaiting your return.



Indeed!  And it takes all of Emagor's srength to keep from vomiting because of Eldwyn's insufferable screeching.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a bump to say I'm looking into getting this game restarted...so if you are interested, please check in over in the OOC thread.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

*COMBAT, round 1*

The four elementals move with lightning swiftness, dropping down upon you before you can react. They swoop in on you, buffeting Verdis and Ragnok with enough force to bruise flesh and break bone, and in an instant are back in the air and out of the reach of your weapons...

Trevor says, "Come on, now, Mr. Crusher, and show these, as Verdis says, 'Overblown farts,' who is boss around here!" Not convinced that even his magic warhammer will be able to strike these creatures of air, Trevor nevertheless makes his most valiant effort to smash the one nearest him.

The warlock spins on is attacker and unleashes a blast of magic at it. The blast slams into the elemental and Verdis grins, wiping a little blood from his lip where the elemental buffeted him. "How to you like it you overblown fart?" he calls.

Dara, having no ranged weapon at her disposal, and not yet willing to use her spells on these elementals, moves into position to be able to strike at one of them, hopefully.

"Paladins - always meddling. And now we've got a fight on our hands. Hah! Good on you, lad!"" Ragnok draws and throws a hammer in one smooth motion, targetting the creature which attacked him. He then moves to cover Verdis, hoping to protect the warlock from further attack.

Kurt draws his longsword and hefts his shield, his eyes tracking the nearest elemental as he waits for it to draw near.

Coraine reacts similarly to his companions, drawing his blade and waiting for one of the elementals to close within striking range.



*Guys, for ease in combat and to try to speed things up, I'm going to try using group initiatives. Basically it will be d20 + (average initiative bonus of the PCs) vrs d20 + (average initiative bonus of the NPCs). I hope this is okay. With that said, PCs are up!

Air Elemental Initiative 28
PC Initiative: 19

Current Elevation:
AE1 @ 20'
AE2 @ 30'
AE3 @ 25'
AE4 @ 20'

Combat Summary
AE1 - Move 10', slam vrs Verdis 24 (hit), damage 5, move 40' using flyby attack
AE2 - Move 10', slam vrs Trevor 14 (miss), move 30' using flyby attack
AE3 - Move 10', slam vrs Coraine 21 (miss), move 40' using flyby attack
AE4 - Move 10', slame vrs Ragnok 27 (hit), damage 6, move 30' using flyby attack
Trevor - ready action: attack
Verdis - Eldritch blast vrs AE1 25 (hit), damage 9
Dara - move to AE71 (draw weapon), ready action: attack
Ragnok - thrown hammer vrs AE2 10 (miss)
Coraine - ready action: attack
Kurt - ready action: attack

PC Status
Ragnok 43/49
Verdis 22/27

NPC Status
AE1 -9
*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2011)

*Verdis*

The warlock spins on is attacker and unleashes a blast of magic at it. The blast slams into the elemental and Verdis grins, wiping a little blood from his lip where the elemental buffeted him. "How to you like it you overblown fart?" he calls.


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

Trevor says, "Come on, now, Mr. Crusher, and show these, as Verdis says, 'Overblown farts,' who is boss around here!"  Not convinced that even his magic warhammer will be able to strike these creatures of air, Trevor nevertheless makes his most valiant effort to smash the one nearest him.

OOC: Thanks Thanee, I see that about 'out of reach of your weapons' thing now that you mention it, but if they come in to attack us it seems like we should at least get an AoO when they move back out of reach.  Anyway, can't hurt to try, especially since Trev can't do anything else!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2011)

*Dara*

Dara, having no ranged weapon at her disposal, and not yet willing to use her spells on these elementals, moves into position to be able to strike at one of them, hopefully.









*OOC:*


Move: Move to AE71 (Draw weapons during the move)
Standard: Ready Attack

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], maybe you want to recheck the first sentence in Rhun's post, especially the end of it, saying "out of the reach of your weapons".


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2011)

leif said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks Thanee, I see that about 'out of reach of your weapons' thing now that you mention it, but if they come in to attack us it seems like we should at least get an AoO when they move back out of reach.  Anyway, can't hurt to try, especially since Trev can't do anything else!





*OOC: A reasonable expectation...however, the elementals went first, so your PCs were flat-footed. My understanding is you don't get AoO in this situation.*


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 13, 2011)

"Paladins - always meddling. And now we've got a fight on our hands. Hah! Good on you, lad!"

Ragnok draws and throws a hammer in one smooth motion, targetting the creature which attacked him. He then moves to cover Verdis, hoping to protect the warlock from further attack.









*OOC:*


Quick draw.

How does one access the ENWorld dice roller? 

Throwing hammer vs air elemental: (1d20+9=10, 1d4+4=8)

Sigh. Maximum damage, minimum attack. So it goes!

Not that it's necessary this time but for future reference, Rhun, does your 'move 30 feet using flyby attack' refer to the total distance moved or how far away it is after the attack?

Gosh, the new ENW OOC block is ugly, isn't it!


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*



Rhun said:


> *OOC: A reasonable expectation...however, the elementals went first, so your PCs were flat-footed. My understanding is you don't get AoO in this situation.*




OOC:  Drat the luck!  I just hate it when you're right, Rhun.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

Boddynock said:


> How does one access the ENWorld dice roller?
> 
> Not that it's necessary this time but for future reference, Rhun, does your 'move 30 feet using flyby attack' refer to the total distance moved or how far away it is after the attack?
> 
> Gosh, the new ENW OOC block is ugly, isn't it![/OOC]




- After you make your post, click on roll dice. It is pretty easy to figure out from that point. If you are making more than one roll, type in the first one and then click "save and add more." When you have all the dice rolls saved, click "roll."

- That was movement after the attack, so add the 10' they moved prior for total movement.

- Very ugly!


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

*Kurt the Purger [NPCed by Rhun]*

Kurt draws his longsword and hefts his shield, his eyes tracking the nearest elemental as he waits for it to draw near.

*Draw longsword, ready attack.*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2011)

*Coraine [NPCed by Rhun]*

Coraine reacts similarly to his companions, drawing his blade and waiting for one of the elementals to close within striking range.


*Draw weapon, ready attack.*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2011)

*Combat, round 2*

Again the elementals zip through the air at your party, moving almost too fast to believe. Still, this time you are ready as the swoop in. Coraine and Trevor both feel resistance to their attacks, and know that they have scored hits upon their foes. One of the elementals glances against Dara, but the wound is minor. 

Kurt rushes to aid Trevor, and his longsword too cuts into the "body" of the elemental before him.

Verdis sends another blast of energy at the elemental that has been harassing him. The blast strikes the thing full on, and with a high-pitched keening sounds the elemental disperses, vanishing into thin (why thin?) air!

Ragnok, readies an attack. When one of those pesky elementals comes in range, Norryjar is waiting ... and thirsty


*Air Elemental Initiative 28
PC Initiative: 19

Current Elevation:
AE2 @ 5'
AE3 @ 5'
AE4 @ 5'

Combat Summary


AE1 - Move 30', slam vrs Verdis 13 (miss), move 30' using flyby attack
Dara - readied action: longsword vrs AE 2 11 (miss)
AE2 - Move 40', slam vrs Dara 24 (hit), damage 2
Coraine - readied action: longsword vrs AE3 21 (hit), damage 8
AE3 - Move 30', slam vrs Coraine 11 (miss)
Trevor - readied action: warhammer vrs AE 4 20 (hit), damage 12 
AE4 - Move 25', slam vrs Trevor 10 (miss)
Verdis - eldritch blast vrs AE1 24 (hit), damage 16
Ragnok - ready action: attack
Kurt - move, longsword vrs AE4 18 (hit), damage 11

PC Status
Ragnok 43/49
Verdis 22/27
Dara 32/34

NPC Status
AE1 -27
AE3 -8
AE4 -21
*


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

Trevor says, "Stand fast, Kurt, let's flank this big nasty booger."

Move:  to AN,71

Attack (not adding flanking bonus just in case we can't pull that off): +1 Warhammer versus #4 Air Elemental.  So if he flanks, that's a 22 attack roll for Trevor, plus some extra damage. (2d6 is it now, or still only 1d6?  Would you roll it if it applies and you don't mind doing so, PLEASE?)


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 15, 2011)

Ragnok, too, readies an attack. When one of those pesky elementals comes in range, Norryjar is waiting ... and thirsty.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2011)

Leif said:


> Attack (not adding flanking bonus just in case we can't pull that off): +1 Warhammer versus #4 Air Elemental.  So if he flanks, that's a 22 attack roll for Trevor, plus some extra damage. (2d6 is it now, or still only 1d6?  Would you roll it if it applies and you don't mind doing so, PLEASE?)




*OOC: Just an FYI, though Trev probably wouldn't know...but elementals are immune to critical hits and cannot be flanked. *


----------



## Thanee (Feb 15, 2011)

*Dara*

Dara swings her longsword against the elemental hovering close to her with both hands, before taking a few steps back towards Ragnok without taking her guard down.

OOC: Standard: Attack AE2; Move: Tumble to AG68.

LOL, why does that stupid dice roller add the dice rolls in reverse order...


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*



Rhun said:


> *OOC: Just an FYI, though Trev probably wouldn't know...but elementals are immune to critical hits and cannot be flanked. *



OOC:  *Sigh*  Seems like I knew some of that before, but, as you so astutely observe, Trevor surely doesn't!

BTW, we're considerably over the arbitrary 1,000 post "limit" for this thread....


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC: BTW, we're considerably over the arbitrary 1,000 post "limit" for this thread....




*OOC: Yep...I'll address that once this combat is complete.*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2011)

Leif said:


> BTW, we're considerably over the arbitrary 1,000 post "limit" for this thread....





OOC: FYI, per Morrus there is no longer a 1000 post limit on threads.


----------



## Leif (Feb 17, 2011)

Rhun said:


> OOC: FYI, per Morrus there is no longer a 1000 post limit on threads.



OOC: That is SO cool!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2011)

Verdis takes a step to the side (to AK68) in order to get a better view of his target and lets fly another blast of his arcane power (at #4). Even after moving he can't line up an effective shot an the energy is wasted against the floor.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2011)

*Kurt, NPCed by Rhun*

Kurt continues to press the elemental near he and Trevor, striking the thing with all of his might.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2011)

*Coraine, NPCed by Rhun*

Coraine slashes again at the closest elemental, and his strike is true; he feels the "body" of the elemental recoil as his sword pierces it.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2011)

*Combat, round 3*

Dara swings her longsword against the elemental hovering close to her with both hands, before taking a few steps back towards Ragnok without taking her guard down. The blade bites into something vaguely solid before the barbarian woman tumbles backward and out of immediate danger.

The air elemental takes the bait, giving chase. But it finds Ragnok's mighty axe waiting for it. Norryjar strikes hard, casting sparks about the room, and the elemental vanishes with a "whoosh."

Coraine slashes again at the closest elemental, and his strike is true; he feels the "body" of the elemental recoil as his sword pierces it. The elemental strikes back, but is unable to penetrate Coraine's defenses.

Trevor says, "Stand fast, Kurt, let's flank this big nasty booger." But flanking the elemental is not necessary, as Trevor slams his warhammer home. The elemental gives no sound, as its body disperses into mist.

Verdis takes a step to the side in order to get a better view of his target and lets fly another blast of his arcane power. His shot hits the elemental, which disappears with a pop!


END COMBAT

*Air Elemental Initiative 28
PC Initiative: 19


Combat Summary

Dara - longsword vrs AE2 25 (hit), damage 6; tumble vrs DC15 20 (success), move to AG68
Ragnok - readied action: Norryjar vrs AE2 24 (hit), damage 23 (19 + 4 shock)
AE2 - 
Coraine - longsword vrs AE 3 26 (hit), damage 11
AE3 - slam vrs Coraine 14 (miss)
Trevor - move to AM71 (if Trevor had moved to AN71, he would have provoked AoO), warhammer vrs AE4 18 (hit), damage 12
AE4 - 
Verdis - 5' step to AK68, eldritch blast vrs AE 4 16 (hit, touch AC is only 15), damage 11
Kurt - 

PC Status
Ragnok 43/49
Verdis 22/27
Dara 32/34

NPC Status
AE1 -27
AE2 -29
AE3 -30
AE4 -33
*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2011)

*Coraine, NPCed by Rhun*

Coraine shakes his head, and slides his blade back in its scabbard. He continues his previous actions, wrapping the crystal items in cloth, and stuffing them in his pack. "We must be wary of other such safeguards within this place," he says grimly as he goes about his task.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 19, 2011)

*Kurt, NPCed by Rhun*

Kurt nods. "We will properly dispose of these foul items later," he says, sheathing his own blade. He looks around at his companions. "Is anyone in need of healing?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"I seem to be fairly intact for once, following a battle fought against the foul denizens of this place, which is a welcome turn of events if I may say so."  Then the mouthy rogue once again falls silent.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 20, 2011)

Ragnok retrieves his hammer, then turns to Kurt.

"I'm a bit bruised. It's probably no bad thing to face the rest of this place at full strength, so I'd welcome your ministrations."

OOC: Just 6 hp down.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2011)

*Kurt, NPCed by Rhun*

Kurt nods at Ragnok, and raises a fist in the air above his head. Calling upon Heironeous' divine power, those of you that are injured immediately feel your hurts begin to mend.

*Spend turn undead attempt to use Sacred Healing, providing all of you with Fast Healing 3 for 3 rounds. Total healed = 9 hit points each.*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]Turn Undead Attempts: 8 of 9 remaining

Zero (5, DC13) - Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Read Magic.
1st (4+1, DC14) - Comprehend Languages, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Evil, Resurgence + Magic Weapon.
2nd (3+1, DC15) - Resist Energy, Silence, Sound Burst + Spiritual Weapon
3rd (2+1, DC16) - Invisibility Purge, Prayer + Magical Vestment[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2011)

OOC: That is more than enough to heal Verdis, thanks.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 20, 2011)

"Ah. That feels good. Many thanks, Kurt."

Ragnok claps the cleric on the shoulder.

"So - what now?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2011)

Finishing his work, Coraine looks at up at the dwarf's words. "We have defeated the forces of Earth and Fire, whose leaders were both found in close proximity to their respective temples. Based on what we've seen in this chamber, I would wager that the leadership of the Air cult must be nearby." The holy knight smiles. "I say we find them and visit justice upon them."


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"Awww, come _on_ guys!  Haven't we earned a bit of a vacation now?  Those other buggers aren't going anywhere.  Let's hit the town (preferably NOT Nulb you understand) and live it up a little!"  Trev's companions are by now growing used to hearing this refrain from their lazy rogue.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2011)

"But we've only just started our day," replies Coraine. "Plus, surely there is a goodly amount of gold to be found within the secret places of this labyrinth."


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"Work, work, work!  I wish your job notice for a rogue hadn't failed to mention what taskmasters you are!  *Sigh*  Ok, very well, then.  But it had better be worth it!"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2011)

*Verdis*

The warlock shakes his head at the grousing. "Better we seek them out than they find us napping." He readies his crossbow and waits for the others to set off and falls into his accustomed place at the rear of the group.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2011)

"So, which way?" asks Kurt, looking around at the room's multiple doors.


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

OOC:  From which way did we enter?  I'd think we might try the opposite door next?


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2011)

Leif said:


> OOC:  From which way did we enter?  I'd think we might try the opposite door next?




*OOC: You entered from above. There is a 20' diameter shaft directly over the  center of the chamber that leads up to the main chapel in the temple proper. You descended down the shaft...the rope still hangs, dangling down from above.*


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"Let's go......," Trevor spins around in a seemingly random fashion, "That-a-way!" and he stops pointing to the west.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2011)

*Coraine - NPCed by Rhun*

Coraine nods at Trevor. "One direction seems much the same as the others within this place. Ragnok and I will take point." The holy knight draws his longsword, and heads up the stairs to the massive bronze doors in the western wall of the place.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 24, 2011)

Ragnok joins his comrade-at-arms, eager for further battle.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 25, 2011)

Kurt, just happy to be moving towards an opportunity to be applying _The Treatment_ to the leadership of this evil cult, says nothing at the choice of direction and moves along with Verdis.

ooc: I must have missed the game resurrection by a day at most! Then I didn't bother checking back over the last week or so due to work pressures. Glad to see things active again.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2011)

You find yourselves standing in a long, twenty-foot wide passage, the walls painted with scenes of gross evil, death, and destruction. Some images depict groups of element-worshippers and their sacrificial captives; each group is led by a robed and hooded cleric. The great doors (both those you came through, and those across from you) are crafted of polished bronze, again depicting vile scenes and runes. Huge pull rings hang from their centers.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2011)

*Coraine, NPCed by Rhun*

Coraine shakes his head at the depraved images. "If only we could destroy this entire structure, we would be doing Oerth a great favor."


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"Yes, but think about all of the _gold and treasure_ that would be buried in such destruction!  This way, we get to claim it all ourselves," says the Greedy Rogue Trevor.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2011)

*Dara*

_“I guess that's a bit beyond our ability. Let's start small, by destroying its occupants for now,”_ Dara says.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 28, 2011)

"Aye, they need some treatment, that's for sure," Kurt says sternly.


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"Then lead us onward, good sir!  To the west?"


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 28, 2011)

Ragnok barely spares a glance for the daubings before nodding to the paladin and striding forward.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2011)

*OOC: North, or west?*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Feb 28, 2011)

"Gold matters not -- only the destruction of this foul place is of any concern." the paladin says solemnly.

Inwardly, Coraine recites a common mantra drilled into his head at the academy_,"Treasure, wealth, a paladin craves not these things...."_


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

Trevor says in a stage whisper, "Let's press on to the west here.  We don't want any vile creatures to cut off our escape route!  Not that we're likely to _use_ it for that with Coraine in the lead...."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2011)

You push through the bronze doors to the west, and enter a hall much like the one you were just in. Here though, the images overwhelming show the power of Water. Floods wiping out towns and villages, people being drown, and other images of horrible death and destruction caused by Elemental Water. The passage turns south, and your way is barred by another set of great bronze double doors.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 2, 2011)

Kurt's demeanour sours further as he takes in the images. It's almost as though steam is escaping his ears as his frown deepens and his grip tightens on shield and sword.

It's clear that who ever of these cultists confronts them is going to be getting a some very thorough treatment of the flesh and soul.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"We'd better find some cultists in need of 'the Treatment' with a _quickness_, or else I think ol' Kurt here is going to strip his gears!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2011)

The bronze doors swing open to reveal a huge hall, some forty by ninety feet, with a ceiling arching up some thirty feet overhead. The many butresses and arches for a tracery of shadows above your heads. The floor and walls are covered in slabs of polished stone, apparently azurite and malachite from the swirls of blue intermingled with deep green. Some magic has evidently been placed here, for a soft and cloudy luminosity of greenish hue seeps from the walls and floor. It floats lazily in the air, giving the impression that the whole chamber is deep underwater. This impression is enhanced by the bronze doors, fountain and other works; all are covered with verdigris. Even the damp air carries the scent and taste of the sea.

In the center of the western wall is a great sheet of bronze, a bas relief of an underwater vista; it depicts seaweed, shells and various forms of marine life. The head of a grotesque fish-like thing projects from the center, a most hideous visage. Its ghastly maw emits a stream of water, which falls into a tiered series of four basins. The fourth and largest never seems to overflow.

In the center of the hall is a bronze "altar" with many marine creatures sculpted upon it in bas relief. It is about four feet hight and ten feet in diameter. Its top is concave, its basin filled with water. The bottom of the basin is filled with a mix of small seashells, gleaming coins and sparkling gemstones.

Across from you is a wide alcove, in which stands a grotesque statue of bronze, expertly sculpted to depict a writhing, amorphous agglomeration of fish, eels, octopi and other marine monsters. The idol stands nearly nine feet tall, and nearly as broad, forming a bulky globular mass supported by thick tentacles. The alcove behind it is some ten feet deep, its back wall covered with a shifting drapery that appears to be fashioned from seaweed and water!

In each corner of the hall is a triangular plynth extending about twenty feet upwards. Atop each of these columns is a gargoyle-like statue crafted of bronze, and covered with verdigris.

A feeling of deep and pervasive evil creeps over each of you as you take in the wonders of the chamber.


----------



## Leif (Mar 4, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"This is just a guess, you understand, but, uh, do you fellows suppose that we've stumbled into the Evil Temple of Elemental Water?"  Trevor has a very refined gift for the obvious, as you've no doubt noticed by now.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2011)

*Dara*

_“It sure looks like it,”_ Dara says.

_“At first, I thought those air elementals were a hint of having found the temple of air, but it does look more and more as some kind of central chamber now, not directly connected to one of the elemental temples. Maybe the followers of the air temple have sent them there to guard against us? Knowing that we might come for them, eventually.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 4, 2011)

Ragnok looks around and then shrugs. Had this been his first foray into the Temple, he might have been impressed but now ...

"Typical puffed-up, overblown evil architecture. Now, where are the slime waders? Norryjar's thirsty!"

Just about to step through the doors, he pauses and asks casually, "Don't suppose anyone can breathe underwater?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

Inside the chamber, it is obvious that the room is not actually underwater; the magics employed here simply make it appear to be deep beneath the waves.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 5, 2011)

"I hate water," mutters Coraine.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*



s@squ@tch said:


> "I hate water," mutters Coraine.



Trevor snifs loudly and says, "Oh, we've noticed.  We've noticed."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 5, 2011)

Kurt frowns as he looks closely about the room. Seeing no immediate threat, he gestures with his sword towards the double doors to their left. "I suggest there," he says.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

Trevor at once moves to the double doors and inspects them carefully for any unwelcome surprises, but he refrains from actually touching them unless and until he discovers something of roguish interest.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2011)

The doors look much the same as all of the bronze double doors you have encountered in the Temple dungeons, with the exception that these (at least on this side) are covered in verdigris from the damp, salt air of the chamber.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

OOC:  You didn't actually give the 'all-clear' there, Rhunnie.  So, FIRST, does Trevor find any traps?  If he does that will operate as an _immediate interrupt_ to this post and everything will _change_.  If not then...

"Looks passably passable.  Someone care to do the honors?  Wait a minute!  That's not all of my job, is it?"  Trevor will carefully test the latch to see whether the door is locked.  If it is, he will go back to work.  If is is not, he will stand aside and wave the warrior-types forward.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2011)

*Verdis*

The warlock waits while Trevor works on the doors. He keeps the crossbow pointed at the large statue which seems somehow ominous to him.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 6, 2011)

Ragnok, pointedly looking straight at Coraine, says, "I take it we're coming back later to deprofanate the altar?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 6, 2011)

"Without question.  The unholiness in here is palpable."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2011)

Trevor does not find any traps on or near the doors.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"Ok, the doors are clear and we may proceed."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 7, 2011)

*Coraine*

Coraine walks up to the door and gets ready to aid the dwarf in opening them.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

The doors open to reveal a 20' wide hall, strangely lit by obviously magical means. The area nearest you glows with a greenish radiance, while the short northern extension ahead seems to swirl and pulse with a grotesque gray luminosity. Far to the east, bands of red light seem to float in the air.

Each pair of double doors, to the west, north and east are of solid bronze construction, covered with horrible scenes and leering, demonic faces. To the south is a huge slab of bronze, like a solid portcullis barring the way. A mighty windlass flanks it to the east.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 9, 2011)

"So this is a major entranceway to the four temples of the elements. More altar-bashing?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 9, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

"Where are the sinners, uh, the worsippers?"


----------



## Legildur (Mar 9, 2011)

"Gathered somewhere to ambush us, no doubt," Kurt helpfully offers.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2011)

OOC: So we can access the windlass should we choose to open the bronze slab? 

Verdis continues to watch the statues with a wary eye as the exit the room. Once in the hallway he shudders at the fresh horrors depicted there. "Remind me to get a big bucket of paint next time we return to town. We really should cover this filth."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 9, 2011)

"Hmm, this place gets more strange and odd the deeper we go."

The paladin rubs his chin with a mailed fist.

"Maybe we should go back in there and see what was behind that curtain?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2011)

As you stand in the corridor, deciding how to proceed, the walls begin to pulse with a sickly greenish light. The walls themselves shimmer, as though they were composed of seawater, and suddenly you find yourselves unable to breath. It feels as though your lungs are beginning to fill with water...


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2011)

*Dara*

Fighting down the feeling of panic, Dara tries to hold her breath, while quickly moving back out of this dreaded trap.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2011)

*Verdis*

The warlock leads the party back into the previous room, alert for trouble.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 9, 2011)

"Right," croaks out Coraine,"It looks like our decision was made for us."


----------



## Leif (Mar 10, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign hp:36/36*

Holding his breath as best he can, Trevor hastily retreats with his comrades, not stopping until the watery distress abates.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 10, 2011)

Kurt's eyes widen involuntarily in distress at not being able to breath. He quickly regains his composure and recognises they have stumbled into a trap! Not willing to risk his current lungful of air by speaking, he simply holds his breath and moves with the others - seeking to exit the damned place.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 10, 2011)

You all withdraw back into the Water Temple and out of the hallway, and find yourselves able to breathe once again. As you gasp for breath, you see the strange green light from the corridor begin to fade.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 10, 2011)

"I do not attempt to profess knowledge of what exactly just happened there, but I can only assume that it was unholy in origin."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 10, 2011)

*Dara*

_“Unholy and quite unpleasant as well,”_ Dara says in agreement.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 10, 2011)

Coraine nods,"Yes, drowning would suck."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 10, 2011)

Ragnok grunts and goes back into the temple.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 11, 2011)

Kurt takes a few deep breaths, leaning forward with elbows on his thighs to support himself.

"With preparation, I can overcome that," he says. "But not today. Do we head back?"

ooc: _Water Breathing_ is a 3rd level Cleric spell that Kurt can distribute amongst several recipients.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 11, 2011)

"There has to be another way besides magic such as that -- for I cannot imagine that all residents of this place can breath water."

"Of course, perhaps it is a defense mechanism against the other temples?"

Now that they are back within the previous room,"Lets head to the south -- towards that curtain?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2011)

*Verdis*

"Lead and I will follow."


----------



## Legildur (Mar 12, 2011)

"Done." Kurt agrees readily with the direction chosen.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

Trevor moves back towards the curtain that they had passed and looks for anything 'trap-like' or 'alarm-like' in the area before teh curtain, or attached to the curtain.  "I'm not sure I ever heard of a trapped curtain before, but we've seen strange things than that in this devilish place."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 12, 2011)

"True, who knows what peril this curtain holds?"
He moves closer, behind Trevor, blade in hand, eyes peeled.


----------



## Leif (Mar 12, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

"Here goes nothing, then."

Trevor scans the area around the curtain and the curtain itself for anything trap-like.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 13, 2011)

Leif said:


> "Here goes nothing, then."
> 
> Trevor scans the area around the curtain and the curtain itself for anything *tap-like*.



OOC: Because any trap in the water temple is bound to come out of a tap!


----------



## Leif (Mar 13, 2011)

Boddynock said:


> OOC: Because any trap in the water temple is bound to come out of a tap!



OOC:  Nice one!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 18, 2011)

Trevor approaches the curtain, cautious of any possible danger. He finds none, and on close inspection determines the thick tapestry to be merely a clever embroidery (though perhaps aided by some minor dweomer) to make it appear as moving seaweed and shifting water.

Peering beyind, the former soldier sees that the alcove continues for perhaps another fifteen or twenty feet to terminate in other pair of large, verdigrised bronze doors. To either side of the hall are single doors of thick, bronze-banded wood, both of which are closed.

*OOC: Map to come this evening.*


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

"Come on, then, nothing back here but an alcove and more doors."  Trevor holds the curtain aside to show to the others his amazing discovery of which he is _so_ proud!  "Although, this curtain does creep me out a little bit..."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2011)

*map*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 23, 2011)

*Coraine*

"THe interior decorator will be smited, or is it smote?"

Then he points to all of the doors and quietly says,"Care to take a listen at each?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

"Smitten, I think you mean, Coraine, or was that 'smoted?'  No matter I guess," says Trevor as he moves to listen at the doors as requested.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 23, 2011)

"Smote. Smoten. Smited. Smitten. I think you lot have been smoken something," Kurt says sharply, but quietly, as he waits for the doors to be checked.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 23, 2011)

"I think you'll find it's moot (smoot) what the right form is. Come on now, Trevor, what keeps keeping you."


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

Trevor seems to be taking his time for some reason.  Then his companions notice that the quiet rogue's entire body is convulsing with silent laughter.  "Sorry, fellows, I'll have this done is half a moment.  'SMOOT'!! HAHAHAHA"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2011)

Trevor listens at each of the three doors, but hears nothing from behind any of them.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

"I hear nothing behind any of these three doors."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 25, 2011)

*Coraine*

The paladin grips his longsword, then points to the door to his left, (door to the east) and then goes up and puts his hand on the knob, or whatever opening mechanism it has, then turns and looks for any sign of approval or assent from the others.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 25, 2011)

Ragnok stands ready to go through the door Coraine opens.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

Trevor obediently moves next to Coraine in order to be in position to take point once the brave Paladin gets the door open.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 26, 2011)

Kurt nods silently and stacks with sword in hand, ready to enter the door.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2011)

At the back of the group, Verdis nods and grips his crossbow tighter, ready for action.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Mar 27, 2011)

Coraine pushes/pulls open the door, ready for whatever onslaught to purity and good that awaits him.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2011)

*Dara*

Dara, likewise, stands ready, hoping for the best, but expecting the worst.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2011)

The door swings open to reveal a richly appointed room in the hues of green and blue...and several enemies, obviously expecting you by the way that they are arrayed for battle.

Directly before the door is an ogre in a padded leather jack adorned with seashells and a seafoam green cloak. He moves to attack Coraine with the massive trident he holds in his hands. 

Two bugbears stand close by, wearing green shirts over scale armor. They hold glaives in their hands, ready to strike.

Beyond the bugbears are two human wearing cowled green robes with golden circles on the front. Their plate armor is obvious beneath their robes, and each carries a shield and warhammer.


*PCs are up!

PC Initiative: 18
Enemy Initiative 14



Combat Summary
Trevor - 
Verdis - 
Dara - 
Ragnok - 
Coraine - 
Kurt - 
Bugbear 1 -
Bugbear 2 -
Human 1 -
Human 2 -
Ogre -

PC Status

NPC Status

*


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

"That's just crazy to go in that little closet and fight so many big, hulking creatures!  Let's draw them out where we have some room to maneuver."


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 1, 2011)

Leif said:


> "That's just crazy to go in that little closet and fight so many big, hulking creatures!  Let's draw them out where we have some room to maneuver."



"The lad's got that right," Ragnok mutters to Kurt.

"What's say you and I head through those double doors and see if we can't come up behind this crew?"

Unless Kurt demurs, Ragnok moves towards and through the aforesaid doors, intent on finding a way to flank the current enemies.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

To Kurt, Trev says, "Why don't you stay here and let me go with Ragnok.  They might need your tender mercies here, and we're just expendable, right Ragnok?"   Not waiting for an answer, Trevor shifts to the south and opens the double doors for Ragnok to enter.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 2, 2011)

"Trevor - remind me to get your ears checked after this -- as it is painfully obvious you are deaf as a doornail!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2011)

Verdis quickly shifts (to P88) to line up a target (b) and snaps off a shot from his crossbow.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*



s@squ@tch said:


> "Trevor - remind me to get your ears checked after this -- as it is painfully obvious you are deaf as a doornail!"



"Huh?  What's that you say, Coraine?"


----------



## Legildur (Apr 2, 2011)

"Stab and scoot!" Kurt says to young Trevor, agreeing with the plan to flank them. "Hear the power of Heironeous!" he calls as he steps back (to N88) and casts _Sound Burst_, targetting all the room's inhabitants (junction S/T and 90/91).
[sblock=ooc]Fort save versus DC 15 or stunned for one round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2011)

*OOC: Interestingly, Trevor has the worst listen check out of the entire group at +0. He does, however, have the highest spot score.*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2011)

*Dara*

OOC: Yep, that is so he can spot the loot! You cannot hear the loot, you can only spot it!


Dara, not quite sure what to do, takes a step away from the bigger door and waits for the cultist to make a move.

OOC: 5-ft. Step to O89; Ready _Magic Missile_ against the humans (which might be clerics), to cast if one of them begins casting a spell.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

*OOC: Just a note that it will probably be Thursday evening before I manage to get this round resolved.*


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 9, 2011)

Fline by me - my keyboard's died!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC: Make it Sunday evening. Sorry for the delay, but the last couple days have been busier than expected.*


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2011)

No sweat.  Boddy may not even be back by then, anyway.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 11, 2011)

Leif said:


> No sweat.  Boddy may not even be back by then, anyway.



OOC: Oh yes he will! 

Gave up on wireless keyboards. Got a Microsoft wired keyboard for $12. Feels clunky but still laughing!!


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad you proved me wrong, Boddy!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2011)

*Combat Summary, round 1*

Trevor shifts to the south and opens the double doors for Ragnok to enter.

Ragnok moves through the aforesaid doors, intent on finding a way to flank the current enemies.

[sblock=For Trevor And Ragnok]You enter a large room of sleek serpentine stone, with a domed ceiling overhead that seems to be made from polished crystal. The dome seems to focus all light and attention upon the oval pool of deep azure water in the room's chamber. The room is lit by pale green flames burning in bronze cressets along the walls, and the south walls shows a massive and intricate mosaic of some great ten-armed octoid monster, holding a sacrificial victim in each tentacle. 

The most striking object in the room, though, is that within the pool of water: A triton, chained to the pools bottom. He sees you enter, and begins stuggling against the chains holding him. A message suddenly enters your minds, and you know they must be the words of the triton, sent telepathically. "Free me! Before the Kraken comes!"[/sblock]

Verdis quickly shifts (to P88) to line up a target (b) and snaps off a shot from his crossbow.

Dara, not quite sure what to do, takes a step away from the bigger door and waits for the cultist to make a move.

"Trevor - remind me to get your ears checked after this -- as it is painfully obvious you are deaf as a doornail!" Despite his words, Coraine engages the ogre, but his blade is deflected by the brute's leather jack.

"Stab and scoot!" Kurt says to young Trevor, agreeing with the plan to flank them. "Hear the power of Heironeous!" he calls as he steps back (to N88) and casts Sound Burst, targetting all the room's inhabitants. The spell is effective, as both bugbears and both humans seem to be stunned by the blast.

The ogre, however, is not, and thrusts his heavy trident forward at Coraine. The weapon is dead on target, and the sharp prongs tear into the knight, leaves bloody perforations upon his body


PLAYERS: Post round 2 actions.

*PC Initiative: 18
Enemy Initiative 14



Combat Summary
Trevor - Move, push open double doors
Verdis - move, heavy crossbow vrs "b" 22 (hit), damage 8
Dara - 5' step, ready action
Ragnok - move
Coraine - longsword vrs Ogre 15 (miss)
Kurt - 5' step, cast sound burst
Bugbear 1 - [STUNNED] Fort Save vrs DC15 10 (failure)
Bugbear 2 - [STUNNED] Fort Save vrs DC15 08 (failure)
Human a - [STUNNED] Fort Save vrs DC15 07 (failure)
Human b - [STUNNED] Fort Save vrs DC15 12 (failure)
Ogre - Fort Save vrs DC15 15 (success), trident vrs Coraine 22 (hit), damage 18

PC Status
Coraine 26/44

NPC Status
Bugbear 1 -7, stunned 1 round
Bugbear 2 -7, stunned 1 round
Human a -7, stunned 1 round
Human b -15, stunned 1 round
Ogre -7*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2011)

Verdis lets his crossbow fall to hang by a shoulder strap and raises his hands. They fill with sparkling motes of arcane power which he hurls at the same target (b).

OOC: I'm presuming a 12 is good enough for a ranged touch against a stunned target (no dex and -2 to AC if memory serves).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 11, 2011)

*Coraine*

The paladin grunts from the pain of the trident's tip, and does his best to steady himself and advance into the room, before slashing at the ogre once again.

_OOC: 5' step into room to allow others to gain entry._


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 11, 2011)

[sblock=Rhun, Trevor]"We cannot stop to help this one now. When we've dealt with the others, then we'll come back!"

With that the dwarf resolutely turns back, since there is no other exit to this chamber.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

Silently agreeing with his dour companion, Trevor turns and follows Ragnok.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 12, 2011)

"Hold him Coraine!" Kurt orders as he casts again. This time an impenetrable silence descends over the enemy combatants.
[sblock=ooc]ooc: Casts Silence at junction U/V 90/91, 20ft radius emanation.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 13, 2011)

*Dara*

Dara takes another step into the remote corner and opens the third door. Taking a look inside, she is ready to act against anything that might lurk there to fall into their back later.


OOC: 5-ft. Step to N90 and open the door to the west. Reserve Standard Action until I see what lies beyond (i.e. if the room is full of enemies, cast _Web_).


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 14, 2011)

"I think he's doing a better job of holding _me_," croaks the wounded paladin.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 15, 2011)

"Well let Ragnok in then!" Kurt suggests.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 15, 2011)

"I will once I free myself from his trident...."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

*Combat, round 2*

Verdis lets his crossbow fall to hang by a shoulder strap and raises his hands. They fill with sparkling motes of arcane power which he hurls at the same target (b). It strikes the man, who groans loudly and crashes to the ground.

Dara takes another step into the remote corner and opens the third door. Taking a look inside, she is ready to act against anything that might lurk there to fall into their back later. The door swings open to reveal a luxurious salon, and more enemies. Four chainmail clad bugbears and another human in full plate armor, arrayed to rush out of the chamber to the attack. Dara casts a web spell, filling the room with strong, sticky fibers.

The dwarf resolutely turns back, since there is no other exit to this chamber. 

Silently agreeing with his dour companion, Trevor turns and follows Ragnok.

The paladin grunts from the pain of the trident's tip, and does his best to steady himself and advance into the room, before slashing at the ogre once again. The paladin feints and weaves, and plunges his sword deep into the ogre's gut. The brute remains on his feet, but Coraine knows that the wound he struck the beast is severe.

"Hold him Coraine!" Kurt orders as he casts again. This time an impenetrable silence descends over the enemy combatants.

The two bugbears, having dropped their glaives, draw longswords from their belts, and attack Coraine. The paladin take another bloody cut as one of the bugbears penetrates his defense.

The other bugbears stuggle against the webbing, but are unable to move.

The third human speaks the words of a spell, and Dara's webbing vanishes into thin air!

The ogre brute tries again to transfix Coraine upon his spear, but the holy warrior deflects the weapon with his shield.


[sblock=Lief/Trevor]The voice cries out in your mind. "Help me, please! Jump into the waters and release me!" The suggestion sounds oddly reasonable to Trevor...

*OOC: Leif, please make a Will Save for Trevor*[/sblock]

PLAYERS: Post round 3 actions.

*PC Initiative: 18
Enemy Initiative 14



Combat Summary
Verdis - eldritch blast [ranged touch] vrs Human b 12 (hit), damage 15
Dara - 5' step, open door, cast web
Ragnok - move ?
Trevor - move ?
Coraine - 5' step, longsword vrs Ogre 30 (threat), confirm crit 31 (critical), damage 23
Kurt - cast Silence
Bugbear 1 - draw longsword, longsword vrs Coraine 23 (hit), damage 7
Bugbear 2 - draw longsword, longsword vrs Coraine 10 (miss)
Bugbear 3 - [entangled, no move] reflex save vrs web 13 (fail), STR check 18 (fail)
Bugbear 4 - [entangled, no move] reflex save vrs web 08 (fail), STR check 09 (fail)
Bugbear 5 - [entangled] reflex save vrs web 20 (success), STR check 08 (fail)
Bugbear 6 - [entangled, no move] reflex save vrs web 14 (fail), STR check 12 (fail)
Human a - 5' step, open door
Human b - 
Human c - [entangled] reflex save vrs web 22 (success), cast Dispel Magic vrs Web 18 (success)
Ogre - trident vrs Coraine 17 (miss)


PC Status
Coraine 19/44

NPC Status
Bugbear 1 -7
Bugbear 2 -7
Human a -7
Human b -30
Ogre -30

-- MAP --*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2011)

OOC: "An entangled character who attempts to cast a spell must make a Concentration check (DC 15 + the spell’s level) or lose the spell."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2011)

*Dara*

_Alright, let's see, if you can do that again..._ Dara thinks, and takes a step back from the door.

Then the sorceress casts another _Web_ spell into the room.

_Sorry, but we just cannot have you in our back just yet..._


OOC: 5-ft. Step back towards O89, then cast another _Web_ centered on J89/K90 (so it also fills the 2 squares on our side of the door).


----------



## Legildur (Apr 19, 2011)

ooc: Thanee, I think human c managed an 18 on the Concentration check for casting Dispel Magic.

bic: "Verdis! Get that fleeing guy!" he calls, pointing directly at the human who just opened the door in the room where Coraine is fighting.

The cleric then spontaneously casts and shuffles in behind Coraine [Q89] to touch the paladin and heal some of his wounds.

[sblock=ooc]Spontaneously casts _Comprehend Languages_ for _Cure Light Wounds_, healing Coraine of 1d8+5 hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2011)

OOC: I think the 18 is the Dispel Check.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2011)

*OOC: Yes, the 18 was the dispel check. I'll roll a concentration check when I get home tonight and can check my notes to see what his concentration rating is.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 19, 2011)

OOC: Yikes, just saw the map, Coraine in a room with all sorts of baddies by himself, what is a courageous paladin to do?


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 36/36*

OOC: One Will save (attempt) coming up!  Drat!  Looks like our Trev is going swimming.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC: Enemy cleric's concentration check = 26 (success). Web is dispelled.*


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2011)

As directed by the Cleric, Verdis lofts more arcane energy.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 21, 2011)

Coraine steels himself against the pain and channels his divine connection to bring the ogre low.

Then he steps backwards into the doorway to reduce the number of enemies hacking him to bits.

ooc: smite evil on ogre +3 to hit +5 damage, then 5' step backwards into doorway.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2011)

*Combat, Round 3 Summary*

"Verdis! Get that fleeing guy!" calls Kurt, pointing directly at the human who just opened the door in the room where Coraine is fighting. The cleric then spontaneously casts and shuffles in behind Coraine [Q89] to touch the paladin and heal some of his wounds.

As directed by the Cleric, Verdis lofts more arcane energy. The blast grazes the target, inflicting some damage but not dropping him.

Knowing that his companions can handle their foes, Trevor moves back into the south room, to the edge of the pool. His shield and sword clang to the ground as he begins preparations for diving into the water.

Alright, let's see, if you can do that again... Dara thinks, and takes a step back from the door. Then the sorceress casts another Web spell into the room.

Ragnok growls, steps forward, and chops at the ogre with a mighty overhand strike. Norryjar sinks deep into the brute's chest, and the ogre collapses to the ground as the dwarf pulls his weapon free in a shower of gore!

Coraine steels himself against the pain (though Kurt's healing has taken some of the sting from the wounds), and seeing the ogre fall he switches targets and slashes at the bugbear. His aim is off, and his blade strikes nothing but air. He steps backwards to reduce the number of enemies hacking him to bits.

The bugbears adjust position, one striking at Coraine, and the other going after Ragnok. Neither can penetrate their foe's defenses.

The bugbears in the webbing struggle to break free of their bonds, but only one seems to make any progress.

The fleeing human moves through the open doorway and out of sight.

The other human cleric, obscured by webs, cannot be seen.



PLAYERS: Post round 4 actions.

*PC Initiative: 18
Enemy Initiative 14

I had to make changes to a few of your actions based on combat developments.

Combat Summary
Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs Human "a" 20 (hit), damage 9
Dara - 5' step, cast web
Ragnok - 5' step, Norryjar vrs O Natural 20 (threat), confirm 22 (critical), damage 38
Trevor - Will save vrs suggestion 9 (fail), move, drop sword, unready shield
Coraine - Longsword vrs Bugbear 1 Natural 1 (miss), 5' step
Kurt - move, drop Comprehend Languages for Cure Light Wounds, healing Coraine 13 hit points
Bugbear 1 - 5' step, longsword vrs Coraine 15 (miss)
Bugbear 2 - 5' step, longsword vrs Ragnok 13 (miss)
Bugbear 3 - [ENTANGLED] Reflex save vrs web 10 (fail); STR check 21 (success)
Bugbear 4 - [ENTANGLED, NO MOVE] Reflex save vrs web 09 (fail); STR check 08 (fail)
Bugbear 5 - [ENTANGLED, NO MOVE] Reflex save vrs web 13 (fail); STR check 18 (fail)
Bugbear 6 - [ENTANGLED, NO MOVE] Reflex save vrs web 11 (fail); STR check 09 (fail)
Human a - move, disappears from sight
Human c - [ENTANGLED] Reflex save vrs web 18 (success); does a little something something.


PC Status
Coraine 32/44

NPC Status
Bugbear 1 -7
Bugbear 2 -7
Human a -15
Human b -30
Ogre -68

-- MAP --*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2011)

*Dara*

Dara casts a spell to protect herself, and readies her sword to be able to strike, once the first foes get closer.

OOC: Cast _Shield_; draw sword.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 29, 2011)

"Where did Trevor go?" Kurt asks Ragnok as he swings his longsword at Bugbear 2.
[sblock=ooc]I presume the bugbear has cover against Kurt's attack through the door, but I haven't included that in the dice roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC: Even w/cover, a 25 will still hit the bugbear.*


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 30, 2011)

Legildur said:


> "Where did Trevor go?"




"What? He was right behind me."

Ragnok swings again.


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 30, 2011)

OOC: Haven't got the hang of the dice roller!


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2011)

OOC: The dice roller interface is extremely counter-intuitive. 
But can't you just "add a dice roll" on the same post again?


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2011)

Thanee said:


> OOC: The dice roller interface is extremely counter-intuitive.
> But can't you just "add a dice roll" on the same post again?



Shhh!  Don't confuse him, Thanee!


----------



## Boddynock (May 1, 2011)

Thanee said:


> OOC: The dice roller interface is extremely counter-intuitive.
> But can't you just "add a dice roll" on the same post again?



Tried that - it didn't work.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2011)

Boddynock said:


> Tried that - it didn't work.



OOC: This strategy usually works.  I've been able to go back and add dice rolls to a post hours and even days after the post was originally made.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

*OOC: [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Action for Verdis?*


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2011)

Cursing as one of the humans slips away, Verdis tosses another eldritch blast at the bugbear who appears about to break free from the webs.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2011)

*OOC: Thanks Scotley. I should have the round updated tonight.*


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2011)

*Combat Summary, Round 4*

Cursing as one of the humans slips away, Verdis tosses another eldritch blast at the bugbear who appears about to break free from the webs. The blast injures the bugbear, but does not kill it.

Dara casts a spell to protect herself, and readies her sword to be able to strike, once the first foes get closer.

"Where did Trevor go?" Kurt asks Ragnok as he swings his longsword at one of the bugbears. He scores a hit, but the bugbear remains on its feet.

"What? He was right behind me." Ragnok swings again, cleaving a massive wound in the bugbear, and dropping its dead body to the floor.

Under an unknown compulsion, Trevor dives into the pool of water. He surfaces immediately, screaming in pain as the water-appearing liquid begins to eat his flesh!

[sblock=Trevor/Leif]The pain of the acidic liquid overcomes the compulsion Trevor has been feeling; he is no longer under its compulsion, and he finds he free will returned. However, he feels the liquid pulling at him, trying to drag him down...

*OOC: If Trevor wants to escape the pool, I need him to make a STR check.*[/sblock]

Coraine strikes the last remaining bugbear in the eastern chamber, plunging his sword through its spleen.

The other bugbears stuggle against the webbing.

The two living humans cannot be seen, one having rushed down the western passage, and the other obscured by Dara's webbing.

However, watery-drops suddenly coalesce near the pool in the Water Temple, and a brutal looking beast suddenly appears. Its fish-like eyes scan the room, settling on Verdis and Dara...






PLAYERS: Post round 5 actions.

*PC Initiative: 18
Enemy Initiative 14

Combat Summary
Verdis - eldritch blast vrs bugbear 3 18 (hit), damage 13
Dara - cast shield, draw sword
Kurt - longsword vrs bugbear 2 25 (hit), damage 9
Ragnok - Norryjar vrs bugbear 2, damage 18
Trevor - dives in pool, takes 13 damage
Coraine - longsword vrs bugbear 1 22 (hit), damage 11
Bugbear 1 - 
Bugbear 2 - 
Bugbear 3 - [ENTANGLED], STR check to move 09 (no movement)
Bugbear 4 - [ENTANGLED, NO MOVE] STR check 19 (fail)
Bugbear 5 - [ENTANGLED, NO MOVE] STR check 08 (fail)
Bugbear 6 - [ENTANGLED] STR check 21 (success)
Human a - [OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something Move to P101, open secret door
Human c - [ENTANGLED, OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something STR check 16 (for 5' movement), move to J92
Water Monster - Appears in N84


PC Status
Coraine 32/44
Trevor 23/36

NPC Status
Bugbear 1 DEAD
Bugbear 2 DEAD
Bugbear 3 -13
Human a -15
Human b -30
Ogre DEAD

-- MAP --*


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 23/36*

Trevor's Str check to make his escape from certain death.

Leaping free of the insidious liquid death, Trevor almost utters a vehement curse, but instantly thinks better of it, draws his sword and does his best to meld into the shadows near the acidic pool. (OOC: dumb old dice roller!)


----------



## Legildur (May 9, 2011)

"Now it gets interesting," Kurt mutters as the aquatic beast materialises with Trevor's screams resounding through the temple. He immediately calls upon Heironeous to grant a boon to his friends and to curse the denizens of the water temple. "I'll help Trevor!" he tells the others before moving to assist the young soldier.[sblock=ooc]Casts _Prayer_ (40ft radius burst - You and your each of your allies gain a +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls) and moves to P93[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2011)

*Dara*

_“Indeed, what an ugly beast that is...”_ Dara comments, before casting another spell, this time to strengthen herself.


OOC: Cast _Fist of Stone_.


----------



## Boddynock (May 9, 2011)

OOC: Rhun, what's the blue dotted line separating Verdis from the rest of the party?


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2011)

OOC: That's a curtain, IIRC.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

*OOC: Yes, Thanee is correct...that is the curtain. Which I've sort of ruled you guys pulled open as you proceeded through to the south part of the chamber. So go ahead and ignore it.*


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2011)

Not liking the look of this new foe at all, Verdis hurls an Eldritch blast at it and then steps back between Dara and Kurt.


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2011)

OOC: Current? I think our DM is confused...


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Current? I think our DM is confused...




*Holy Hell! What is wrong with me?*


----------



## Boddynock (May 9, 2011)

Ragnok turns and moves to stand near the pillar.

"Come on, little fishy," he says, grinning, as he hefts the gleaming, crackling bulk of Norryjar in anticipation.

OOC: Move to O88.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

*Combat, Round 5 Summary*

Not liking the look of this new foe at all, Verdis hurls an Eldritch blast at it and then steps back between Dara and Kurt.

"Now it gets interesting," Kurt mutters as the aquatic beast materialises with Trevor's screams resounding through the temple. He immediately calls upon Heironeous to grant a boon to his friends and to curse the denizens of the water temple. "I'll help Trevor!" he tells the others before moving to assist the young soldier.

“Indeed, what an ugly beast that is...” Dara comments, before casting another spell, this time to strengthen herself.

Leaping free of the insidious liquid death, Trevor almost utters a vehement curse, but instantly thinks better of it, draws his sword and does his best to meld into the shadows near the acidic pool. His flesh continues to burn from the watery liquid clinging to his body.

Ragnok turns and moves to stand near the pillar. "Come on, little fishy," he says, grinning, as he hefts the gleaming, crackling bulk of Norryjar in anticipation.

Coraine steps out of the room where he has finished slaying the ogres, and takes a position facing the water creature.

As the bugbears struggle against the webbing, and the unseen humans do unseen things, the water brute charges forward. It plants its feet and swings a webbed claw, striking Ragnok with a powerful blow that jars the dwarf's teeth! The wound caused by the creature's claw begins to burn painfully...

[sblock=For Ragnok/Boddy]Need a Fort Save![/sblock]


PLAYERS: Post round 6 actions.

*PC Initiative: 18
Enemy Initiative 14

Combat Summary
Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs W 17 (hit), damage 12
Dara - cast Fist of Stone
Kurt - cast Prayer, move to P93
Ragnok - move to O88
Trevor - STR check 23 vrs DC18 (success), pulls himself from the pool; takes 5 points acid damage
Coraine - move to Q87

Bugbear 3 - [ENTANGLED], STR check to move 16 (success, move 5')
Bugbear 4 - [ENTANGLED, NO MOVE] STR check 12 (fail)
Bugbear 5 - [ENTANGLED] STR check 22 (success)
Bugbear 6 - [ENTANGLED] STR check to move 17 (success, move 5')
Human a - [OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something Run to G97
Human c - [ENTANGLED, OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something Remains in J92, opens door
Water Monster - charge action, move to N87, claw vrs Ragnok 30 (hit), damage 12


PC Status
Coraine 32/44
Trevor 18/36
Dara 34/34, shield in effect (round 2) for AC21, Fist of Stone in effect (round 1)
Ragnok 29/41

NPC Status
Bugbear 1 DEAD
Bugbear 2 DEAD
Bugbear 3 -13
Human a -15
Human b -30
Ogre DEAD
Water Monster -12

-- MAP --*


----------



## Legildur (May 13, 2011)

"Are you okay?" Kurt asks the wounded Trevor. Seeing that the soldier will survive, Kurt immediately makes his way back to lend weight to the battle.[sblock=ooc]move to O90 and attack bugbear 3 with longsword.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 18/36*

"Been better, but I'm ok, thanks," says Trevor.

[OOC:  I don't see a foe on the map for Trevor and Kurt to be engaging.  Is the latest map correct?  Why are we down there by ourselves?  Wasn't there some monster near us?]


----------



## Boddynock (May 13, 2011)

"Hmm. Nasty."

The dwarf bares his teeth and brings Norryjar flashing down.

"Me too."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2011)

*Coraine*

Seeing the foul water creature appear, and having dispatched the ogres, Coraine hurries around and closes with the water-thing.

He channels some holy energy to infuse his blade as he lets the thing have it!

OOC: move to N86, _Smite Evil _on water creature - with +2 bonus for flanking, I think.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

Leif said:


> [OOC:  I don't see a foe on the map for Trevor and Kurt to be engaging.  Is the latest map correct?  Why are we down there by ourselves?  Wasn't there some monster near us?]




*OOC: The water monster is to the north, engaged with Ragnok. Whatever was trying to pull Trevor under the surface of the liquid of the pool cannot be seen...it just looks like a pool of water to him.*


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2011)

*Dara*

Dara raises her sword to strike the bugbear that made it next to her.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2011)

OOC: btw, if Coraine lives through this encounter, which I'm hoping, he wouldn't mind nabbing the ring of protection +2 from the party loot to boost his AC.


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2011)

"What is that thing?" Whatever it is, Verdis lobs more of his arcane power at it.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

[sblock= For Boddy/Ragnok]Ragnok suddenly feels weak as the poison of the beast's talons courses through his body.

*OOC: Failed FORT save results in a loss of 5 STR - Ragnok's STR is now a 14, so -2 attack bonus, and -3 damage with two-handed Norryjar attacks.[/sblock]*


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2011)

*Combat, Round 6 Summary*

"What is that thing?" Whatever it is, Verdis lobs more of his arcane power at it. The blast strikes hard, and the creature bellows in pain.

Dara raises her sword to strike the bugbear that made it next to her. Her weapon sinks deep, ending the creature's life.

"Are you okay?" Kurt asks the wounded Trevor. Seeing that the soldier will survive, Kurt immediately makes his way back to lend weight to the battle.

"Hmm. Nasty." The dwarf bares his teeth and brings Norryjar flashing down. "Me too." Much to the dwarf's chagrin, he finds he doesn't have enough strength behind his blow to pierce the monster's hardened body.

"Been better, but I'm ok, thanks," says Trevor. The acid stills burns his flesh some, but the soldier can tell that it is weakening.

Seeing the foul water creature appear, and having dispatched the ogres, Coraine hurries around and closes with the water-thing. He channels some holy energy to infuse his blade as he lets the thing have it! However, the powerful blow seems to do much less damage to the beast than the paladin had expected...

Another of the bugbears struggles his way close to Dara, while the others behind him wage their own fights to overcome the webbing.

The water beast turns a vicious glare upon Verdis, the foe that has caused the most damage. It makes a foul retching noise, opens its mouth, and spits a stream of blackish ichor straigh into the warlock's face!

*OOC: [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], I need a FORT save for Verdis!*



PLAYERS: Post round 7 actions.

*PC Initiative: 18
Enemy Initiative 14

Combat Summary
Verdis - eldritch blast [RT] vrs W 25 (hit), damage 12; Fort Save 14 (fail), takes 5 damage and is blinded
Dara - longsword vrs Bugbear 3 16 (hit), damage 14
Kurt - move to O90, ready action to attack bugbear 6.
Ragnok - Fort save 16 (failure), lose 5 STR, Norryjar vrs W 20 (miss)
Trevor - 4 acid damage, delay action
Coraine - move to N86, smite evil vrs W 32 (hit), damage 8 (13 - DR; FYI, I'm also counting smite damage as "holy" damage for overcoming DR)

Bugbear 4 - [ENTANGLED, NO MOVE] STR check 11 (fail)
Bugbear 5 - [ENTANGLED] STR check to move 15 (success, move 5')
Bugbear 6 - [ENTANGLED] STR check to move 19 (success, move 5')
Human a - [OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something Run to C84
Human c - [OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something Move to J103
Water Monster - spit [RT] vrs Verdis 24 (hit)

PC Status
Coraine 32/44
Trevor 14/36
Dara 34/34, shield in effect (round 3) for AC21, Fist of Stone in effect (round 2)
Ragnok 29/41
Kurt 38/38. prayer in effect (round 2)
Verdis 22/27, blinded

NPC Status
Bugbear 1 DEAD
Bugbear 2 DEAD
Bugbear 3 DEAD
Human a -15
Human b -30
Ogre DEAD
Water Monster -32

-- MAP --*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 14, 2011)

"Damn you to HELL, foul water thing!" shouts Coraine as he sets into the thing again, not sure he was doing too much against it, but he was presenting himself as a target, hopefully sparing some of the others.

OOC: Attack water creature again with longsword, no smiting though.


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2011)

*Dara*

Putting her sword to good use again, Dara now aims at the bugbear that newly arrived, after the other has been slain. But she also takes a look to the right, where her allies are fighting the water beast. She steps behind the creature, to help Coraine out some.

OOC: Attack against Bugbear 6, then 5-ft. step to N88.


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2011)

OOC: Whoops, totally missed the _Prayer_, so it's +1 to all four rolls.


----------



## Boddynock (May 15, 2011)

OOC: Hmm. Hey Rhun, I forgot to add in Kurt's Prayer bonus. Does that make any difference to the outcome of Ragnok's attack?


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2011)

Boddynock said:


> OOC: Hmm. Hey Rhun, I forgot to add in Kurt's Prayer bonus. Does that make any difference to the outcome of Ragnok's attack?




*Close, but still off by just a bit.*


----------



## Legildur (May 16, 2011)

ooc: Round 6 revision: move, ready action to attack bugbear 6.
Kurt rushes in to see Dara slay the bugbear. Not wanting to step into the webs, he taunts the nearest bugbear and waits for it to close before striking.


----------



## Legildur (May 16, 2011)

ooc: Round 7
Kurt attacks the nearest bugbear from his current position, or waits for one to come to him.

Edit (thanks s@squ@tch): Hearing Verdis' cry of anguish, Kurt glances to see the Warlock clutching his acid-splashed face. Seeing that the bolts of energy are the only thing making any substantial impact on the aquatic-beast, Kurt resolves himself to assist. "Cover me!" he says to Dara as he withdraws from the fight and immediately moves to Verdis. "I'm here my friend. Cannot you feel Heironeous' blessing upon you?" as helps the Warlock clear the goo.
ooc: Kurt casts _Resurgence_ on Verdis, granting the Warlock a second saving throw against the acid - don't forget the +1 from _Prayer_!


----------



## Boddynock (May 16, 2011)

Dismayed, Ragnok takes a step away from the creature (OOC: 5 ft step.)

"Watch out for its claws," he warns his comrades. "They're poisoned. Damned thing's sapped my strength."

Then, as a thought strikes him, he smiles gleefully and unties the keg of troll spirits he's been carrying for weeks. Staving in the top with a single blow from Norryjar, he says, "Anybody got some fire?"

He'll then step forward and splash the contents of the keg over the water creature.

OOC: Guess this'll take a couple of rounds to achieve. Do you want an attack roll, Rhun?


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 14/36*

OOC:  Trevor would make an attack if there was a visible foe facing him.  

Trevor calls out, "Somebody get me a towel!  This acid is still eating away my skin!"


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2011)

Verdis tries to duck.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Verdis tries to duck.




Verdis tries to duck, but the black ichor catches him full in the face. The acids of the ichor burn his face, but that ends quickly as the goo solidifies over his face, blinding him!


*OOC: Verdis takes 5 points of damage, and is blinded*


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2011)

*OOC: Please forgive the delays, I've had a couple of busy days/nights. I'm going to try to get the next round resolved tonight.*


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2011)

Knowing he is useless in a fight an vulnerable as well without his eyesight, Verdis immediately begins to try and remove the goo.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 18, 2011)

"GREAT CAESAR'S GHOST!" exclaims the paladin at the icky goo.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Boddynock said:


> OOC: Guess this'll take a couple of rounds to achieve. Do you want an attack roll, Rhun?




*Yes, but the attack roll will come in round 8. This round, he'll retrieve the hand keg and stave in the top.*


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

*Combat Summary, round 7*

Knowing he is useless in a fight an vulnerable as well without his eyesight, Verdis immediately begins to try and remove the goo, but to no avail. The ichor has dried into a thick, hard crust.

Putting her sword to good use again, Dara now aims at the bugbear that newly arrived, after the other has been slain, and slays that brute as well with an excellently placed strike. But she also takes a look to the right, where her allies are fighting the water beast. She steps behind the creature, to help Coraine out some.

Hearing Verdis' cry of anguish, Kurt glances to see the Warlock clutching his acid-splashed face. Seeing that the bolts of energy are the only thing making any substantial impact on the aquatic-beast, Kurt resolves himself to assist. "Cover me!" he says to Dara as he withdraws from the fight and immediately moves to Verdis. "I'm here my friend. Cannot you feel Heironeous' blessing upon you?" as helps the Warlock clear the goo.

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], I need a new Fort Save for Verdis

Dismayed, Ragnok takes a step away from the creature. "Watch out for its claws," he warns his comrades. "They're poisoned. Damned thing's sapped my strength." Then, as a thought strikes him, he smiles gleefully and unties the keg of troll spirits he's been carrying for weeks. Staving in the top with a single blow from Norryjar, he says, "Anybody got some fire?" He'll then step forward and splash the contents of the keg over the water creature.

Trevor calls out, "Somebody get me a towel! This acid is still eating away my skin!" However, he actually notes that the burning has stopped...at least, the new burning. The wounds inflicted by the acid are painfully inflamed.

"Damn you to HELL, foul water thing!" shouts Coraine as he sets into the thing again, not sure he was doing too much against it, but he was presenting himself as a target, hopefully sparing some of the others. His strikes do little more than scratch the beast's armored hide.

The water beast spins and attacks Coraine, clawing and biting at him savagely. The knight evades most of the blows, but does suffer one ragged gash for the creature's claws.

[MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION], I need a Fort Save for Coraine

Trevor's reprieve suddenly ends, as what can only be described as a water serpent - that is, a serpent literally made up of the liquid in the pool - suddenly rears up over the edge of the pool to strike at the soldier. Fortunately, Trevor is quick on his feet, and scrambles out of the way just as the serpent strikes. 


PLAYERS: Post round 8 actions.

*PC Initiative: 18
Enemy Initiative 14

Combat Summary
Verdis - tries to remove dried ichor, but no success
Dara - [FLANKING W] longsword vrs B6 30 (threat), confirm crit 30 (critical), damage 23; 5' step to N88
Kurt - 5' step, cast Resurgence on Verdis
Ragnok - 5' step to O89, retrieve hang keg and stave in top
Trevor - no action taken
Coraine - [FLANKING W] longsword vrs W 25 (hit), damage 1 (11-DR); Fort save 10 (failure), loses 6 STR points
Bugbear 4 - [ENTANGLED, NO MOVE] STR check 2 (fail)
Bugbear 5 - [ENTANGLED] STR check to move 17 (success, move 5')
Human a - [OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something Move to C76, open door
Human c - [OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something Move to C93
Water "Monster" - claw 1 vrs Corain "20" (threat), confirm 13 (fail), damage 10, claw 2 vrs Coraine 19 (miss), bite vrs Coraine 12 (miss)
Water "Serpent" - touch attack vrs Trevor 13 (miss)

PC Status
Coraine 22/44, STR 10
Trevor 14/36
Dara 34/34, shield in effect (round 3) for AC21, Fist of Stone in effect (round 2)
Ragnok 29/41, STR 14
Kurt 38/38. prayer in effect (round 2)
Verdis 22/27, blinded 54 rounds

NPC Status
Bugbear 1 DEAD
Bugbear 2 DEAD
Bugbear 3 DEAD
Bugbear 6 DEAD
Human a -15
Human b -30
Ogre DEAD
Water Monster -32

-- MAP --*


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 14/36*

Dodging the Water 'Sepent,' Trevor perks up a slight bit, and actually smiles.  "Finally!  A foe that I can see!"  And the roguish soldier immediately proceeds to attack the creature with "Mr. Crusher," his enchanted warhammer.

Trev's attack is 21 counting the _Prayer_.


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2011)

*Dara*

The beast would have to fall soon, Dara thinks, seeing how its claws rip into her allies. Losing herself into a ferocious battle rage, she lashes out with her blade against the water creature.

OOC: Rage; Attack W with Power Attack 3.


----------



## Legildur (May 19, 2011)

"Trevor! get away from that pool!" Kurt implores the young soldier.

If Trevor pulls back, then Kurt remains where he is, otherwise he moves to Trevor and cast Cure Light Wounds on him.


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2011)

*Dara*

OOC: Forgot some bonuses up there (I shouldn't post between getting up and breakfast ) ... Attack +2 (flanking) and Damage +1 (Prayer).


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 19, 2011)

Coraine feels the poison enter his body...and feels his strength exiting...


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Forgot some bonuses up there (I shouldn't post between getting up and breakfast ) ... Attack +2 (flanking) and Damage +1 (Prayer).




*I'm trusting you on all the bonus. So, it looks like a 30 attack roll, for 27 damage.*



s@squ@tch said:


> Coraine feels the poison enter his body...and feels his strength exiting...




*Coraine loses 6 STR points.*


----------



## Thanee (May 19, 2011)

OOC: Thanks! But in case you are wondering...

*Attack:* BAB 3 + 7 from Str 24 (14 base + 6 fist of stone + 4 rage) + 2 enhancement + 1 prayer + 2 flanking - 3 power attack => +12
*Damage:* 7 from Str 24 x 1.5 (using both hands) = 10 + 2 enhancement + 1 prayer + 6 power attack (3 x 2) => +19


----------



## Scotley (May 19, 2011)

Verdis continues to pull at the goo. He mumbles a heartfelt if weak thank you trying hard not to get the foul stuff in his mouth. Making little progress he takes out his waterskin and squeezes a blast of clean water into his face.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Verdis continues to pull at the goo. He mumbles a heartfelt if weak thank you trying hard not to get the foul stuff in his mouth. Making little progress he takes out his waterskin and squeezes a blast of clean water into his face.




Kurt's spell fails to remove the ichor from the warlock's eyes. Neither does the blast of clean water help. However, Verdis' picking does succeed in removing a few small bits as the goo begins to dry...and the warlock is confident that the stuff will flake off once dried completely.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2011)

*OOC: [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION]: Need action for Coraine. [MENTION=21506]Boddynock[/MENTION]: Need action for Ragnok

Assuming I don't see anything today, I'll move ahead with an attack by Coraine, and Ragnok throwing the troll-spirits on the enemy.*


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2011)

*OOC: Sorry for the delays. I've tried to get on to post the update twice this week, and both times EN World has been down.

I will get the round finished either tonight or tomorrow night, as I'm out of town this weekend.*


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 25, 2011)

Coraine sets into the beast once more, but with much less effect behind his swings, as the foul taint upon the beast has sapped him of his strength.

ooc: attack +7 1d8+1.  Sorry for my delay, was in SoCal for the long weekend.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

Verdis continues to pull at the goo. He mumbles a heartfelt if weak thank you trying hard not to get the foul stuff in his mouth. Making little progress he takes out his waterskin and squeezes a blast of clean water into his face.

The beast would have to fall soon, Dara thinks, seeing how its claws rip into her allies. Losing herself into a ferocious battle rage, she lashes out with her blade against the water creature. The blade hurts the beast, and dark ichor oozes from the wound.

"Trevor! get away from that pool!" Kurt implores the young soldier. But seeing Trevor ignore him, Kurt moves to Trevor and cast Cure Light Wounds on him.

Dodging the Water 'Sepent,' Trevor perks up a slight bit, and actually smiles. "Finally! A foe that I can see!" And the roguish soldier immediately proceeds to attack the creature with "Mr. Crusher," his enchanted warhammer. The hammer slams the serpent, sending water splashing out of its "body."

Ragnok throws his keg of troll spirits straight at the creature, for a direct hit. The keg explodes into shards, coating the beast with the potent liquor.

Coraine sets into the beast once more, but with much less effect behind his swings, as the foul taint upon the beast has sapped him of his strength. His blow lacks the power to pierce the thick hide, doing little more than scratching the creature.

The water brute snarls again, and sends its claws and teeth against Dara. The barbarian woman is left with bloody claw marks across her arm, which she feels burning as the poison enters her system.

I need a Fort Save for Dara

The water serpent again targets Trevor, its acidic composition burning the rogue. It tries to pull the soldier off of his feet, but has a poor grip, and fails to do so.


PLAYERS: Post round 9 actions.

*PC Initiative: 18
Enemy Initiative 14

Combat Summary
Verdis - tries to remove ichor
Dara - [FLANKING W] Rage, longsword [PA3] vrs W 30 (hit), damage 17 [27-DR]
Kurt - move, cure light wounds on Trevor (healing 12)
Ragnok - throw "troll spirits" [RT] at W 27 (hit)
Trevor - warhammer vrs w 21 (hit), damage 10
Coraine - [FLANKING W] longsword vrs W 17 (miss)
Bugbear 4 - [ENTANGLED, NO MOVE] STR check 19 (fail)
Bugbear 5 - [OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something STR check to move 19 (success, move 5' to K93)
Human a - [OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something Enters chamber 222
Human c - [OUT OF SIGHT] Something, something Move to C81
Water "Monster" - claw 1 vrs Dara 19 (hit), damage 8, claw 2 vrs Dara 16 (miss), bite vrs Dara 17 (miss)
Water "Serpent" - touch attack vrs Trevor 19 (hit), damage 4, trip attempt 6 vrs Trevor 16 (fail)

PC Status
Coraine 22/44, STR 10
Trevor 26/36
Dara 26/34, shield in effect (round 4), Fist of Stone in effect (round 3), rage (round 1), AC 19 (+4 from shield, -2 from rage)
Ragnok 29/41, STR 14
Kurt 38/38. prayer in effect (round 3)
Verdis 22/27, blinded 3 rounds

NPC Status
Bugbear 1 DEAD
Bugbear 2 DEAD
Bugbear 3 DEAD
Bugbear 6 DEAD
Human a -15
Human b -30
Ogre DEAD
Water Monster -49
Water Serpent -10

-- MAP --*


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2011)

*Dara*

OOC: Fortitude save... more poison, yay! Did anyone actually make that save?


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

*OOC: No, nobody has made a save against this thing so far! If anyone had, I think you would have killed it last round.*


----------



## Legildur (May 26, 2011)

"Trevor! Get out!" Kurt implores. "We don't need to fight this, but the beast out there we do!"

Kurt will withdraw if Trevor withdraws, otherwise he remains to assist if possible (ie does nothing much) - fearing combination of pool of acid and heavy armor.


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 26, 2011)

OOC: I think I used all of my good rolls in another game. :/


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2011)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: I think I used all of my good rolls in another game. :/




*OOC: Probably against one of my PCs.*


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2011)

OOC: Result of the poisoning?


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2011)

*Trevor Champlaign, hp 26/36*

Trevor, hearing the bellow of his friend and protector, does his utmost to disengage from the foe and beat a hasty retreat to more protected environs.  (ie. behind Coraine, Kurt, Ragnok, and Dara)


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2011)

Thanee said:


> OOC: Result of the poisoning?




*OOC: Let's see...STR loss of: 1 point*


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2011)

*Dara*

The sensation of the poison burning in her veins only makes her attacks more furious. Dara still feels strong and continues to strike against the water beast with powerful attacks.


*Attack:* BAB 3 + 6 from Str 23 (14 base + 6 fist of stone + 4 rage - 1 poison) + 2 enhancement + 1 prayer + 2 flanking - 3 power attack => +11
*Damage:* 6 from Str 23 x 1.5 (using both hands) = 9 + 2 enhancement + 1 prayer + 6 power attack (3 x 2) => +18


----------



## Boddynock (May 28, 2011)

Ragnok looks around for a naked flame. If nobody has one, he'll risk the creature's claws again to strike sparks onto it but he has to set the troll spirits alight soon.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2011)

Verdis continues to struggle with the goo on his face.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC: I'm back from vacation, so I should be able to get the game updated either tonight or tomorrow night, depending on how things go!*


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2011)

OOC: Depending, I presume, on whether you can stand to 'come up for air' for long enough tonight to fomulate a suitable post?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 2, 2011)

*Coraine*

The weakened paladin continues to fight on, not sure if he was making a difference beyond providing a target for the demon.

OOC: Longsword +2, 1d20+8, 1d8+1


----------



## Legildur (Jun 17, 2011)

Kurt helps hurry Trevor from reach of the acid serpent.
ooc: bump


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I may have to put this game back on hold for a few weeks. I've been dealing with a bunch of real life drama, which has escalated into a malicious lawsuit against me. I have no doubt that I will come out on top, but in the mean time it is going to consume some of my free time and resources.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2011)

OOC: That doesn't sound like fun at all... best of luck!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 21, 2011)

you know that I always say: Real life first. Take care.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 21, 2011)

Aw man! That ... is less than happy.

Good luck with all this. We'll be barracking for you.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, the game can definitely take a back seat to those shenanigans!

I'll put the thread on 'subsribe' and wait for some action.


----------



## Leif (Jun 22, 2011)

OOC: Bummer!  Gosh, if only you had a friend who was a lawyer.  Oh, wait......


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2011)

Leif said:


> Bummer!  Gosh, if only you had a friend who was a lawyer.  Oh, wait......




Hmmm...maybe I'll be emailing you soon enough.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll be here whenever you are ready to resume.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I'll be here whenever you are ready to resume.



OOC: Gosh!  I didn't realize that he was requiring us to submit a resume to keep playing!


----------



## Leif (Jul 19, 2011)

Boddynock said:


> Ho ho ho! No wonder your avatar looks like Fr Christmas!




OOC:  Just who are you callin' a 'ho' anyway, Boddy?


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2011)

I was about to complain that my subscription to this thread wasn't working, and that I was missing out on the resumption of the game! But it looks like a false alarm (about the resumption, that is).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 4, 2012)

Bumping in preparation for a restart, as is being discussed in the OOC thread.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

You stand once again before the great and vile edifice of the Temple of Elemental Evil. Where once your very presence here felt wrong and out of place, and you were barely able to overcome the feeling to turn and flee in terror, you stand here now feeling quite different. You have taken the battle to the forces of Elemental Evil time after time, and you have defeated each of the Temple Cults in turn: Earth, Fire, Water, Air. You have captured the Orb of Golden Death, and three of the four Stones of Elemental Power. Once the four stones have been reunited with the vile and powerful Orb, Lord Burne of Hommlet assures you that you will be able to destroy the evil artifact. Only the Earth Stone remains to be found, as High Priest Gromag of the Earth Temple was able to escape your assault upon his faction.

Gromag has since joined with the forces of the Greater Temple, in the dungeons far below the Temple. You know that the Greater Temple's forces are powerful: bugbears, trolls, ogres, and worse. But Falrinth the wizard fled the Temple entirely after facing your company, and the puissant half-orc assassin known as The Redhand followed quickly thereafter. In the taverns and shops of Hommlet and Nulb you have heard rumors of bandits and other dark sorts seen fleeing the area. Surely the forces of the Temple must be close to breaking entirely. 

Still, Supreme Commander Hedrack, and his lieutenants Barkinar and Shenshock, have vowed to stand strong and rebuild the Temple's forces, and have even gone so far as to place a one thousand gold piece bounty upon each of your heads. So here again you stand, ready to end this threat once and for all. It is sure to be a hard fought victory, but each of you knows that you have what it takes to finish this fight.

In this fight you are joined by a new companion, a paladin of Kord and former champion of the Chendl called Zirat. He replaces the paladin and knight Coraine, who has been recalled by King Belvor for a mission of urgency and secrecy. While you know little of Zirat, he is an impressive figure, and the letter he bears from the king assures you that he is a steadfast ally.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 10, 2012)

"So friends, here we stand again before these foul gates," Kurts says as he stands unmoving, sword sheathed, helm held between shield arm and body. "Now it is only to find the Earth Stone to purge this vile temple and make this region safe."

"I know I have Heironeous' blessing in this. Which way should we enter this time?"

I call upon you now Heironeous to shield me against the evil we face today."
[sblock=ooc]Uses Turn Undead attempt for Divine Spell Power to cast _Magic Vestment_ on his full-plate as a 9th level cleric (result of 21=cleric's level +3), for +2 enhancement bonus for 9 hours.

This will be daily standard procedure for Kurt.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

Ragnok taps Norryjar's blade against his heavily armored calf. Small sparks dance between the blade and the dwarf's plate armor. "Straight in, and down to the lowest levels is what I suggest," he says grimly.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

Are we sure that there's not some _easier_ way to get down there?  I mean do we _really_ have to take this long way down there _every_ single time?  How positively boring!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

Coraine shrugs, and points to the shell tower to the northeast with his sword. "The only other route down seems the passage beneath the broken tower. But it seems to be a greater distance. Either way works, of course. Our enemies know we will be coming for them."


OOC: Removed post, so Strahd's PC can join the group.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 10, 2012)

"They may not be expecting us to take the direct route," Kurt suggests. "I'll follow you, Ragnok."


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

"*Sighhh!* Very well, then, I guess that I will, too.  Well, we might as well get this over with!"  [Clearly, someone urinated on Trev's cheerios this morning!]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 10, 2012)

*Dara*

_“Well, we do have this scroll with a nice spell, that allows a number of persons to travel through the dimensions to reach a not too distant place quickly. Unfortunately, it is a one-way trip, so I would rather keep it for an emergency. If we continue to be as successful in our journey here, I might be able to learn it in a more traditional fashion, eventually. But that is still some time away, I'm afraid.”_


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

"Sorry, Dara, no offense, but I prefer the stairs."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2012)

Verdis calmly loads a bolt into his trusty crossbow and then calls upon some of his arcane power. His eyes begin to take on a slight reddish glow. He takes a moment to survey the temple looking for trouble. He makes no comment on the plans for entry and prepares to take his accustomed place at the rear of the group once a decision has been made. 

OOC: See the unseen. Darkvision 60' and see invisible for 24 hours. Looking for any invisible watchers.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2012)

Scotley said:


> OOC: See the unseen. Darkvision 60' and see invisible for 24 hours. Looking for any invisible watchers.




*OOC: You're just no fun, Scotley.*


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2012)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: You're just no fun, Scotley.*



[OOC:  Been telling him that for YEARS!   Hasn't done me one bit of good, either.  ]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 11, 2012)

*Dara*

_“In fact, Trevor, the stairs are exactly what I am proposing, too,”_ Dara says.


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

"Good, thanks!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2012)

Ragnok leads the way into the Temple Proper. All is as you have found it before...quiet, deserted. You know you must take one of the flights of stairs in either the east or west vestries down to the first dungeon level. Then, down the slopping hall to the second dungeon level. From there, you must pass through either the Air or Water Temple to the corridor holding the stairway down to the third dungeon level. Finally, you must navigate a short series of corridors to the stairway down to the fourth dungeon level.

You have never before penetrated the Temple to that depth. While the first, second and third dungeon levels have been cleared and are known to you, all you know of the fourth level is that it holds the "Greater Temple."

*OOC: East or west vestry stair?*

[sblock=For Legildur]Kurt gets the feeling that someone of something is watching the group. Though he cannot actually see anything, he can't seem to shake the feeling.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur (Feb 14, 2012)

Kurt enters the Temple with others, similarly focused and constantly scanning. As they stand there, deciding which way to turn, Kurt feels an itch at the back of his neck. "They know we are coming," he says quietly to the group around him. "They will be ready for us, this time."

"I propose the east vestry and the air temple as our route to the Greater Temple."


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

"Excellent choice, Vicar Kurt," says Trevor, "Oh, and if they didn't know we'd be back after all the times we've been here before, then I'd say these fellows were even more daft than the bunch we killed last time!"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2012)

*Dara*

_“Indeed. They were prepared for us the last three times as well, and what has it helped them? Nothing!”_ Dara says in agreement.

_“The Temple's might is crumbling, and we are the hammer that breaks it apart.”_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2012)

"Time for some cultists to lose their heads," adds Ragnok, as he begins to make his way to the east vestry and the stairs down to the first of the dungeon levels.


----------



## Leif (Feb 14, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

Trevor follows Ragnok with his lockpicks and tools at the ready if his skills are needed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2012)

*Zirat - Fighter/Paladin of Kord*

*Let me join you Ragnok* 
Zirat says and prays to his god Kord as he walks beside the dwarf. He scans the surrounding with the ability to detect evil beings that might lurk nearby to ambush them.
The man is a powerful figure, dressed with plate armor and holds a massive iron chain in his hands, clearly the weapon of a master – and he is – he was the former champion in the arenas of Chendl, the capital of Furyondy.

_*Detect Evil_


----------



## Scotley (Feb 14, 2012)

Verdis fires up a sunrod, though he can see in the dark just fine, and attaches it to his crossbow and brings up the rear as always.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 14, 2012)

Kurt patrols with the others - shield ready, the blade of his longsword resting on his shoulder. He still has reservations at Zirat's weapon of choice, but he came highly credentialled and recommended. 'Time will tell very shortly whether he is a worthy replacement for Corraine' he thinks to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2012)

[sblock=For Strahd]Zirat detects an aura of evil from everywhere within the Temple, but no specific evil creatures currently reside within range of his ability.[/sblock]

[sblock=For Legildur]Sorry, I just got your PM. The feeling Kurt is getting is not anything specific, just a feeling that they are being watched. He does not believe there is an invisible creature nearby. Scrying is perhaps a possibility. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2012)

The passage is safe. Kord’s blessing reveals no enemies near by.
Zirat says to no one in particular.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 15, 2012)

"Yet something still watches us from afar," Kurt replies. "No matter - knowledge of our arrival will not prevent 'the treatment' being applied."


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

"As always, Kurt, I trust that your discretion in liberally applying 'the treatment' will await more suitable recipients than present company, eh?"


----------



## Legildur (Feb 15, 2012)

"That's a different sort of treatment to what you receive," Kurt explains patiently. "Let's just hope that I don't get the two treatments confused when under pressure."


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

"Why do you suppose it is, Kurt, that I am less than totally satisfied by your 'reassurance' there?"

OOC:  I can't do it or I would, but would SOMEBODY PLEASE xp Legildur for Post 1284?!  Hey, anyway, Rhun, last I heard they stll preferred threads to stop at or near 1000 posts.  Did you miss a memo, or are you just special?


----------



## Legildur (Feb 16, 2012)

Kurt smiles a little as he turns to address 'young' Trevor some more as they make their way down. "Heironeous' blessings are complex and yet all of them share elements. It's how I prepare those blessings that is the art, which is why sometimes things work better than other times. And who knows what might go wrong in the heat of battle. A wrong twist of the finger; a minor mispronounciation mid-spell, and suddenly instead of healing your oft-wounded body, you are growing petunias out of your ears."

"But enough of that, I'm somewhat skilled and it is only a small risk. Let's continue to cleanse this place," he adds, slapping Trevor on the shoulder with his shield hand.


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

"....'oft wounded body,' eh? yer a jester you are, Kurt!"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I can't do it or I would, but would SOMEBODY PLEASE xp Legildur for Post 1284?!  Hey, anyway, Rhun, last I heard they stll preferred threads to stop at or near 1000 posts.  Did you miss a memo, or are you just special?




OOC: We've had this discussion before, Leif. The 1000-post limit was removed over a year ago.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2012)

Rhun said:


> OOC: We've had this discussion before, Leif. The 1000-post limit was removed over a year ago.




OOC: And here is the link where Morrus says it ain't no thang! And interestingly enough Leif, you've seen the thread before, because you XPed Dewar for his comments in it! LOL.


----------



## Leif (Feb 16, 2012)

Rhun said:


> OOC: We've had this discussion before, Leif. The 1000-post limit was removed over a year ago.



OOC:  Have we?  Don' believe ya!  And don't even bother trying to 'prove' it by copying old posts.  Shoot, I know that a tech wizard like you can create such 'history' from thin air or whole cloth, whichever is most abundant at the moment.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Down the stairs leads the doughty dwarven warrior, axe held at the ready. At the bottom of the steps he pauses to listen, but hearing nothing he continues on down the slanting corridor. The slope continues as he turns into a larger hall, and withing a few minutes you find yourselves in the second level of the Temple's dungeons. From there he leads you through the Air Temple to the stairs down to the dungeons' third level. Again, Ragnok leads you downward.  Then, after navigating a few long corridors, he stops at the top of a flight of stairs that will lead you down into the fourth level of the Temple dungeons, where the Greater Temple awaits.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 21, 2012)

"They must be depleted," Kurt says quietly as he eyes the stairs leading down. "Otherwise they'd have challenged our presence before now."

"May Heironeous smile over us all this day as we seek to cleanse this temple in His name."


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

"Let us take care, comrades.  They may not be as 'depleted' as they would have us to believe.  Perhaps they have all gathered together to pray to their devil gods, or to curse us for bringing death to their door, or even to prepare to sally forth on some new mission of destruction."

Trev's not letting his guard down for an instant.  He makes sure that his magic longsword is loose in its sheath, and  he pauses to look all around and listen.

OOC:  Spot and Listen checks, please?  Egad!  He let us roll for ourselves for a change!  Guess it must be that newfangled, built-in, can't-be-cheated-on dice roller


----------



## Legildur (Feb 21, 2012)

"Could be. Could be," Kurt agrees. "That's not how I would handle the defense of this place, but maybe they have a different plan."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Spot and Listen checks, please?




OOC: You guys can go ahead and make your own rolls. Just use the EN World Dice Roller, and attach them right to your post.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 21, 2012)

The comments of the others leave the already vigilant warlock practically jumping at shadows. He watches carefully, but can hear little from the rear of the noisy group.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Verdis sees nothing, and hears even less.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 21, 2012)

Kurt sees Trevor straining to see or hear anything in the depths below them, so he ceases talking and does the same.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

Kurt does not see or hear anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 21, 2012)

*Dara*

_“Absolutely Trevor, we have to keep our eyes and ears open and watch out for dangers. I am sure we will have to face some challenges still before it is over,”_ Dara agrees.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

For all his straining of eyes and ears, Trevor's head might as well be made of wood, because he sees and hears nothing.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

"Well, then," says Ragnok, readying his shield and axe, "Down we go." The dwarf begins down the stairs. After descending some twenty feet, the stairs turn northward and continue down into the depths.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 22, 2012)

*Dara*

_“When will these stairs ever end,”_ Dara wonders.

_“Let's move on! We don't want them to surprise us while lingering in one place too long, if they can really observe our progress here.”_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

As you descend, you begin to see a dim reddish glow from below...perhaps torches, illuminating the chamber at the bottom of the stairs?


----------



## Legildur (Feb 22, 2012)

'A welcoming party,' Kurt thinks sarcastically to himself.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

*Combat, surprise round*

Kurt's thoughts prove correct...as soon as Ragnok and Zirat reach the bottom of the stairs, two trolls leap to the attack from hidden positions along the walls. The dwarf and gladiator are both caught off their guard, and both suffer slashes from the wicked talons of the trolls.







*Surprise Round
18 - Troll 1: Claw vrs Ragnok 19 (hit vrs FF AC), damage 12
03 - Troll 2: Claw vrs Zirat 22 (hit vrs FF AC), damage 11


PC Status
Ragnok 46/58
Zirat 46/57*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

*Combat, round 1*

The first troll strikes again quickly, scoring another hit against the dwarf. 

Although awkwardly positioned, Kurt thrusts with his longsword at the nearest troll. 'And so it begins!' he thinks to himself as he scans the area behind the trolls for any other creatures arriving.

Dara looks at the two beasts in front of them and figures, that this would be a great occasion to try her newly-learnt spell. Staying behind Ragnok for now, to keep herself safe from any outlashing claws, the sorceress weaves her arms and speaks the arcane words of power, that culminate into the eruption of a cloud of golden particles that cover both of the trolls now and sparkle in the shadowy light of their torches. Afterwards, she steps into the position vacated by Zirat and draws her own sword.

The trolls both roar in fury and claw at their eyes, clearly blinded by Dara's spell.

Ragnok strikes back at the troll that has wounded him, Norryjar sparking with electricity as it slashes through the air. Norryjar strikes true, leaving deep bloody slashes in the creature's hide.

Verdis sees and opening and fires at second Troll. The bolt strike, but barely seems to penetrate the foe's thick hide.

Trev moves into the vacant spot nearest the southern wall of the room and attacks a troll. His blade cuts deep into the brute's abdomen!

One of the blinded trolls tries to strike the closest foe, which just happens to be Trevor. The troll flails wildly, but the agile rogue manages to avoid being struck.

Zirat steps to the side, swirl his chain in the air as he calls for his god to unleash his wrath upon the Trolls. His god hears his call, and Zirat's mighty blows strike down one of the trolls, which crumbles to the floor in a heap.

Please roll initiative, if you beat initiative 18, post your actions.


*Round 1
18 - Troll 1: Claw 1 vrs Ragnok 26 (hit) for 7 damage, Claw 2 vrs Ragnok 18 (miss), Bite vrs Ragnok 15 (miss); will save vrs DC16 13 (fail)
14 - Trevor: Move, longsword vrs Troll 2 31 (threat), confirm 21 (critical), damage 19
13 - Kurt: Longsword vrs Troll 1 21 (hit) for 5 damage
09 - Dara: Cast glitterdust, 5' step
07 - Ragnok: Norryar vrs Troll 1 20 (hit), damage 24, Norryjar vrs Troll 1 20 (hit), damage 15
06 - Verdis: Crossbow vrs Troll 2 16 (hit), damage 4
03 - Troll 2: Will save vrs DC16 9 (fail); claw 1 vrs Trevor 19 (miss), claw 2 vrs Trevor 23 (possible hit), miss chance 29% (miss), bite vrs Trevor 20 (miss)
03 - Zirat: 5' step, spiked chain vrs troll 1 24 (hit), damage 12, spiked chain vrs troll 1 22 (hit), damage 14


PC Status
Ragnok 39/58
Zirat 46/57

Enemy Status
Troll 1 [BLINDED] -70
Troll 2 [BLINDED] -23*


----------



## Legildur (Feb 23, 2012)

Kurt

[sblock=ooc]On the battle map, I'm assuming that "L" is for Legildur (my EnWorld ID) and that you meant it to be "K" for Kurt, as everyone else is accounted for.

Also, Kurt's attack roll doesn't account for cover.[/sblock]Although awkwardly positioned, Kurt thrusts with his longsword at the nearest troll. 'And so it begins!' he thinks to himself as he scans the area behind the trolls for any other creatures arriving.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

OOC: Oops, sorry Legildur! Will update the "L" on the battlemap to a "K" next time around.


----------



## Leif (Feb 23, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

Initiative.  (Good!)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

OOC [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: Trevor's Initiative bonus is +8, not +4.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

*Ragnok*

*Initiative*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2012)

Verdis has his crossbow ready, but can't seem to line up a clear shot, he shuffles back and forth trying to get in a shot that doesn't hit his companions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2012)

*Zirat, champion of Kord*

Zirat steps to the side (to AL86), swirl his chain in the air as he calls for his god to unleash his wrath upon the Trolls.

Full attack + Smite Evil vs. Troll 1
Magical MW Spiked Chain +1 [attack:+16/+11, Dmg:2d4+10] Smite included.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

OOC: Just waiting on Thanee.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2012)

OOC: Whoops, sorry!


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*



Rhun said:


> OOC Leif: Trevor's Initiative bonus is +8, not +4.



OOC:  Doesn't matter!  Trev is delaying until at LEAST 10 if not more.  He learned that lesson!  He's not about to leap in front of the armored dudes to be ripped apart by a troll.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2012)

OOC: Alright, all PCs are up, except for Zirat who acts after Troll 2.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 24, 2012)

OOC: I'll hold Kurt's next turn until the start of round #2 as I suspect that Ragnok will be needing some healing.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2012)

*Dara*

Dara looks at the two beasts in front of them and figures, that this would be a great occasion to try her newly-learnt spell. Staying behind Ragnok for now, to keep herself safe from any outlashing claws, the sorceress weaves her arms and speaks the arcane words of power, that culminate into the eruption of a cloud of golden particles that cover both of the trolls now and sparkle in the shadowy light of their torches. Afterwards, she steps into the position vacated by Zirat and draws her own sword.


OOC: _Glitterdust_ on both trolls (Will DC 16 or blind), no AoO due to cover;
5-ft. step north, and draw weapon.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

Verdis sees and opening and fires at second Troll. He lets his crossbow go to hang from the shoulder strap before he even sees if he got a hit. He raises his hands to start an arcane gesture.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

Ragnok strikes back at the troll that has wounded him, _Norryjar_ sparking with electricity as it slashes through the air.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Doesn't matter!  Trev is delaying until at LEAST 10 if not more.  He learned that lesson!  He's not about to leap in front of the armored dudes to be ripped apart by a troll.




OOC: [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], action from Trevor for Round 1?


----------



## Leif (Feb 26, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign*

Trev moves into the vacant square nearest the southern wall of the room and attacks Troll #2.  Trev crits the troll for 19 damage!


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2012)

*Dara*

_“They are blind for now! Strike them down, while it lasts!”_ Dara calls out to the others, quite impressed by the effect of her new spell.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

*Combat, round 2*

The first troll lies on the ground, its arms and legs twitching. Its wounds appear to be healing, though...

...and to make matters worse, you can hear movement and troll war-cries echoing toward you from the northern hall.

Trevor attacks the second blind troll, scoring a significant hit on this enemy also! 

"We need to cauterize the wounds to stop the flesh healing!" Kurt says to the others as he hacks at the downed troll once more to ensure it doesn't arise at an awkward moment.

Dara moves over the unconscious form of the troll, that has been brought down already, positioning herself at the other entrance there. After taking a quick glance around the corner, Dara keeps her eyes focused on the northern hallway and what might be coming from that direction.

Ragnok steps forward, slashing madly about with Norryjar. The waraxe strikes hard, and the second troll falls to the ground.

Verdis says, "I have some alchemist's fire. Bring down the second and I'll roast them." Seeing the dwarf drop the second troll, the warlock pulls a flask of alchemist fire and flings it over the dwarf's head where it shatters upon the troll's body, which burst into a merry blaze.

OOC: Scotley, I changed your action based on Verdis' words...does this work for you?

Zirat heals himself a bit.

Several more trolls loom out of the darkness ahead.


Round 1 complete.


*Round 1
20 - Troll 3: Move
18 - Troll 1:)
14 - Trevor: Longsword vrs Troll 2 28 (hit), damage 15
13 - Kurt: "Coup de Gras" vrs Troll 1 for 17 damage
11 - Troll 6: Move
09 - Dara: Move to AQ87; Ready Web on AO79/AP80, once the second enemy moves past that point (i.e. into rows 80/81)
08 - Troll 4: Move
07 - Ragnok: 5' step, Norryjar vrs Troll 2 16 (hit), damage 19, Norryjar vrs Troll 2 20 (hit), damage 18
06 - Verdis: Alchemist Fire vrs Troll 2
06 - Troll 5: Move
03 - Troll 2: 
03 - Zirat: Lay on Hands, 6 points

PC Status
Ragnok 39/58
Zirat 52/57

Enemy Status
Troll 1 [BLINDED, UNCONSCIOUS] -82
Troll 2 [BLINDED] -69*


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2012)

*Dara*

Dara moves over the unconscious form of the troll, that has been brought down already, positioning herself at the other entrance there. After taking a quick glance around the corner, Dara keeps her eyes focused on the northern hallway and what might be coming from that direction.


OOC: Move to AQ87; Ready _Web_ on AO79/AP80, once the second enemy moves past that point (i.e. into rows 80/81).


----------



## Legildur (Mar 1, 2012)

"We need to cauterize the wounds to stop the flesh healing!" Kurt says to the others as he hacks at the downed troll once more to ensure it doesn't arise at an awkward moment.

ooc: thanks Thanee for crit reminder (was working off 4E rules).

edit: make that a coup de grace (full round action) on the troll - auto hit for crit, so 17 damage. Forgot that was an option. Usually the troll would need to make DC 27 Fort save or die, but I doubt that applies here.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2012)

OOC: Isn't that a potential critical?


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign  Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

Trevor attacks the second blind troll, scoring a significant hit on this enemy also!  What an anemic sneak attack damage roll!  Ah, well, 3 is better than nothing.  Trev's total damage to the blinded troll #2 is 15 hp.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

OOC: [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - Since being blind denies the enemy their Dex bonus to AC, Trevor should be apply sneak attack damage to his roll vrs blind opponents.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2012)

Verdis says, "I have some alchemist's fire. Bring down the second and I'll roast them." He lobs a blast of eldritch power at the remaining troll he can see. His aim is dead on as he strikes the troll in the face with his blast.

OOC: Sickening Blast--Targets of the Eldritch Blast must make a DC16 Fort Save or become sickened (-2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 1, 2012)

If other Trolls are on the way it will be wise to restore his stamina as the others crush the second Troll and plan to burn the unconscious one.

_Lay on Hands - 6 hp._


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign*



Rhun said:


> OOC: [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - Since being blind denies the enemy their Dex bonus to AC, Trevor should be apply sneak attack damage to his roll vrs blind opponents.



OOC: Ok, great, but I'm away from home without my books, so unless you tell me what sneak attack damage is, it'll have to wait until I get home tomorrow evening.  Is it +2d6?  Maybe just +1d6, or am I totally off base?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

Leif said:


> OOC: Ok, great, but I'm away from home without my books, so unless you tell me what sneak attack damage is, it'll have to wait until I get home tomorrow evening.  Is it +2d6?  Maybe just +1d6, or am I totally off base?




OOC: Should be +2d6 for Trev...also, don't forget the Hypertext d20 SRD. I'd be worthless without it.


----------



## Leif (Mar 2, 2012)

Rhun said:


> OOC: Should be +2d6 for Trev...also, don't forget the Hypertext d20 SRD. I'd be worthless without it.



OOC:  Thanks! I'll get that added to the post below.  Also got the Hypertext SRD bookmarked on my laptop, thanks!  Meh!  The sneak attack only added 3hp damage. 

OOC: And while I'm at it, I figured I might as well download the 1E AD&D/OSRIC SRD to go with it! OSRIC free download


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2012)

Legildur said:


> edit: make that a coup de grace (full round action) on the troll - auto hit for crit, so 17 damage. Forgot that was an option. Usually the troll would need to make DC 27 Fort save or die, but I doubt that applies here.




OOC: I didn't see this, but coup de grace won't work to kill a troll (at least, not with a sword)...from regeneration:

A regenerating creature that has been rendered unconscious through nonlethal damage can be killed with a coup de grace. *The attack cannot be of a type that automatically converts to nonlethal damage.*


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2012)

*Combat, round 3*

Seeing the trolls moving down the hall toward the group, Dara calls upon her sorcery and fills the hall with thick, sticky webbing.

The closest troll is caught fast in the spell. Another appears to be caught on the edge, but not as badly entangled as the first.

Kurt grunts as he sees Dara loose her spell and looks up to see the approaching trolls. "There be good work for you to be doing," he says to Ragnok. "But you'll be needing some fortification from Heironeous before you do," he adds as he steps forward and touches the dwarf as he mutters a brief prayer.

Trevor takes his tinderbox and sets troll #2's rags of clothing on fire. However, it isn't as easy as lighting a torch or other prepared surface. The sparks land upon the trolls rags and smolder, but it is going to take a few minutes to get them to catch this way...

Ragnok nods his thanks at Kurt, transfer his axe to his shield hand, and uses the free hand to pull a hand keg from where it hangs on his pack. "This 'ere be what yer needin', boy," says the dwarf to Trevor, as he begins to pour potent and foul-smelling troll spirits onto the downed troll. Another strike of Trevor's tinderbox and the alcohol flares up, starting the brute on fire.

Verdis fires off an eldritch bolt, which grazes the only visible troll.

It will be wise to set the web on fire once the other Trolls will try to pass through it. The champion says and moves to the nearest wall but far from the web so he will be able to unleash his mighty chain on ant Troll who comes out from that chain. (Move to AN84) He then pulls out a potion and drinks it to grow up his muscles. (bull's strength)


Round 2 complete.

Trevor & Kurt are up, please post actions.

*Round 1
20 - Dara: Readied Action: Cast web
20 - Troll 3: Move; Reflex save 8 vrs DC 16 (fail)
18 - Troll 1:
14 - Trevor: Attempt to light Troll's clothing with tinderbox
13 - Kurt: 5' step, cast cure moderate wounds on Ragnok, healing 12
11 - Troll 6: Reflex save 18 vrs DC 16 (success)
08 - Troll 4: Move
07 - Ragnok: Draw handkeg, pour troll-spirits on downed troll
06 - Verdis: Eldritch blast vrs Troll 3 26 (hit), damage 8
06 - Troll 5: Move
03 - Zirat: Move to AN84, drink potion of bull's strength

PC Status
Ragnok 51/58
Zirat 52/57, BULL'S STRENGTH

Enemy Status
Troll 1 [BLINDEDr2, UNCONSCIOUS] -78
Troll 2 [BLINDED] -69
Troll 3 [ENTANGLED-Cannot Move] -9
Troll 6 [ENTANGLED-Can Move]*


----------



## Legildur (Mar 8, 2012)

Kurt grunts as he sees Dara loose her spell and looks up to see the approaching trolls. "There be good work for you to be doing," he says to Ragnok. "But you'll be needing some fortification from Heironeous before you do," he adds as he steps forward and touches the dwarf as he mutters a brief prayer.
[sblock=ooc]steps to AN87 and spontaneously casts _Cure Moderate Wounds_ [dump _Resist Energy_][/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

Trevor takes his tinderbox and sets troll #2's rags of clothing on fire.

[The rolls in this post are meaningless now  ]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 12, 2012)

*Zirat (Paladin/Fighter)*

It will be wise to set the web on fire once the other Trolls will try to pass through it.
The champion says and moves to the nearest wall but far from the web so he will be able to unleash his mighty chain on any Troll who comes out from that web. (Move to AN84)
He then pulls out a potion and drinks it to grow up his muscles. (bull's strength)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2012)

OOC: [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]...Want to post an action? The trolls are all stuck behind webbing.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2012)

Verdis steps to the right and calls up a ball of eldritch might which he hurls at the more distant un-webbed trolls. His aim is good and the blast strikes the first troll (4) and keeps on going to hit another (5). Both trolls are hit with a wave of nausea. 

OOC: 7 damage to the first troll and half to the second. Both need to make a DC16 Fort save or become sickened (-2 penalty on all attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2012)

OOC: [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - I should have mentioned this, but you can only actually see the closest troll, and he has cover. The trolls further back have total cover behind the webbing, and cannot be attacked.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2012)

Rhun said:


> OOC: [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - I should have mentioned this, but you can only actually see the closest troll, and he has cover. The trolls further back have total cover behind the webbing, and cannot be attacked.




OOC: That does make a difference. In that case how about a 26 against the closest troll for 8 damage as I think point blank shot will apply.


----------



## Legildur (Mar 15, 2012)

Kurt surveys the scene and sees little scope for him to contribute immediately, so he waits patiently for an opportunity while guarding Verdis.

ooc: Kurt remains in place watching the battle unfold and prepared to defend Verdis should something approach from behind. Should someone get sufficiently wounded, then he'll move forward and heal them. Should another significant event occur, then Kurt will intervene.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2012)

*Combat, round 4*

Round 3 complete.

Dara is up!

*Round 1 
20 - Dara: 
20 - Troll 3: 
14 - Trevor: 
13 - Kurt: 
11 - Troll 6: 
08 - Troll 4: 
07 - Ragnok: 
06 - Verdis: 
06 - Troll 5: 
03 - Zirat: 

PC Status
Ragnok 51/58
Zirat 52/57, BULL'S STRENGTH

Enemy Status
Troll 1 [BLINDEDr2, UNCONSCIOUS] -78
Troll 2 [BLINDED] -69
Troll 3 [ENTANGLED-Cannot Move] -9
Troll 6 [ENTANGLED-Can Move]*


----------



## Thanee (Mar 19, 2012)

*Dara*

Dara positions herself in the middle of the room, sword drawn, and waits for the trolls to reach them, giving Verdis and others with the ability to attack them from a distance more time to attack while they slowly make their way through the web.


OOC: Move to AP85, Total Defense.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2012)

*Trevor Champlaign Ftr3, Rog3, HP44/44 AC22/FF18/T14, F+9,R+9,W+5*

Trevor slinks to AM,84 and attempts to disappear into the shadows.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 19, 2012)

Zirat is ready for the Trolls.

_Ready action, 10ft. reach with chain._


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2012)

OOC: Sorry for the delays, my friends...it has been a busy week, but I hope to have the next update done before the weekend.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2012)

OOC: Alright, I'm almost ready to get things going again. So you should see a new IC post from me in the next couple of days.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2012)

*Eagerly holding my breath*


----------



## Legildur (Jun 23, 2012)

Kurt watches as the trapped trolls struggle to breakthrough the webs.

ooc: sporadic internet access for me for the next 1-3 weeks (depending on when I get home), but definitely still here and keen!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Days have turned into weeks, but I still planning on rekindling this sooner than later.


----------



## Leif (Jun 27, 2012)

And all the people said, "yay," and, "whoopee."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2012)

I was too busy this past week anyway. Next week might be good if you can find the time.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2012)

Scotley said:


> I was too busy this past week anyway. Next week might be good if you can find the time.




Glad I'm not the only one.


----------

